# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Carski rez - razna iskustva molim

## Smajlić

Evo, nažalost se moram pripremati na to da postoji mogućnost da svoj treći porod završim carskim rezom. 
Sad sam u 33. tjednu i beba je smještena na zadak još od 5. mjeseca trudnoće i ne pokazuje nikakvu volju da bi se okrenula (čemu se ja još uvijek nadam). 
Nikad nisam pomišljala na to da bi rodila na taj način, ali pošto šanse ipak postije, tražim što više iskustva rađanja na carski (ne hitan carski, već npr dogovoreni kad je beba na zadak).
Znači, zanima me priprema za carski, trajanje carskog, vaši osjećaji prilikom trajanja (ako ste imale epiduralnu, a ne opću anesteziju), zatim oporavak - kad možete prvi puta sjesti, kako ste dojile bebu (meni je npr uvijek bilo problem dojiti ležećki, nama je išlo samo sjedeći), kak je to prvi dan nakon carskog, ... ma sve me zanima oko toga...samo da se mogu što bolje pripremiti i za tu opciju.
Bilo bi zgodno što više iskustva iz Vinogradske bolnice i Varaždina!

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam  nekidan bila kod Dr. P. u poliklinici Vita u Vž-u na ultrazvuku.....
Treća mi je trudnoća, oba poroda protekla lagano i bez problema,
u ovoj mi je beba od 20tj na zadak, i veli dr da to više nije indikacija za carski rez (pošto su prva  dva poroda ok prošla) da se može  lijepo roditi i bebana zadak....
Sad sam 28tj...

----------


## anchie76

Smajlić, na tvom mjestu bih potražila drugo mišljenje..  Beba okrenuta na zadak samo po sebi nije automatski indikacija za carski.  Pogledaj ovu temu, možda ti pomogne  :Smile:  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57910-v...-bebe-na-zadak

----------


## anchie76

No i ako bude na carski, evo jedan tekst o dojenju..

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=240&Show=1674




> *Dojenje nakon carskog reza*
> 
> Često je moguće čuti da majke koje su rodile carskim rezom imaju više problema s dojenjem, a mnogima od njih dojenje uopće ne uspije jer unaprijed stvore (pogrešno) uvjerenje kako žene koje rode carskim rezom ne mogu uspješno dojiti. Sasvim je sigurno da majke koje su rodile carskim rezom mogu biti jednako uspješne u dojenju kao i žene koje su rodile prirodno. Razlika je moguća utoliko što mlijeko može malko kasniti u nadolaženju u odnosu na normalan porod zbog kasnijeg stavljanja djeteta na dojku. 
> Evo nekoliko praktičnih savjeta temeljenih na iskustvima iz hrvatskih rodilišta:
> 
> *Ako znate da ćete roditi carskim rezom*
> Svakako ispitajte kakva je postoperativna praksa u bolnici u kojoj ćete roditi, koliko ćete dugo poslije poroda biti odvojeni od djeteta i kada će vam biti moguće početi dojiti. Računajte s tim, nemojte se iznenaditi kad shvatite da od djeteta možete biti odvojeni i više od dva dana, te nastojte to vrijeme iskoristiti za odmor i prikupljanje snage za ono što vas čeka, a pogotovo za dojenje. Prihvatite ponuđene lijekove za olakšavanje boli (bol potiskuje proizvodnju mlijeka i otežava uživanje u novorođenčetu, stoga ne oklijevajte s korištenjem lijekova nego se posavjetujte s anesteziologom i zatražite lijekove koji se ne izlučuju u mlijeko odnosno ne škode bebi), vježbajte po savjetima fizioterapeuta, i dovedite se u koliko-toliko pokretno stanje kako biste što bolje dočekali svoju bebu. U značajnoj ste prednosti u odnosu na mame koje rode hitnim carskim rezom i stoga što se možete unaprijed pripremiti, i što nećete biti istraumatizirani opasnošću i hitnim stanjem koje je prethodilo carskome rezu.
> 
> *Prvi susret s bebom*
> ...

----------


## Smajlić

hvala, anchie, međutim ja ne želim ni probati roditi bebu vaginalno ako je na zadak. Previše se bojim, a kad se ja bojim, strah me paralizira i oteža cijelu situaciju. 
Još uvijek se nadam i želim da se dijete okrene i da idemo prirodno.

----------


## anchie76

Nerijetko možemo čuti da je roditeljstvo mijenjanje nas samih. Možda je ova beba odlučila da je vrijeme da ti prebrodiš taj strah i ne planira se okrenuti.  Ako dijete na zadak nije kontraindikacija (a nije) za vaginalni, možda da ipak probaš poraditi na sebi i tom svom strahu  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

> Nerijetko možemo čuti da je roditeljstvo mijenjanje nas samih. Možda je ova beba odlučila da je vrijeme da ti prebrodiš taj strah i ne planira se okrenuti.  Ako dijete na zadak nije kontraindikacija (a nije) za vaginalni, možda da ipak probaš poraditi na sebi i tom svom strahu


Bas si lijepo ovo rekla/napisala.

Smajlic moja preporuka ti je da porazgovaras sa jos nekim oko mogucnosti poroda, kod poroda na zadak vazno je iskustvo primalje/doktora sa porodima na zadak, a dobro iskustvo ce sigurno pomoci da otkonis strah koji imas.

Sretno sa svakom odlukom!

----------


## Val

moj drugi CR je bi dogovoren (zbog ranijeg CR-a), ali su ga radili pod trudovima (jelte, zbog treme krenulo ranije).
sam osjećaj za vrijeme zahvata je čudan, jedva čekaš da sve završi.
od umora (kako su blizići tada bili još bebe, noćno spavanje je bilo koma, trudovi su me šorali pola dana, a porodili su me u 1 u noći)
ja sam skoro zaspala tamo na stolu. 
zahvat, od priprema, poroda pa šivanja traje cca 1h.

oporavak mi je bio lagan ( i kod prvog CR-), rez nije pretjerano bolio.
bebu su mi donijeli ujutro i bila je sa mnom do navečer, kad su ju odnijeli jer sam još uvijek bila prištekana na infuziju.
dojenje-pa prilično su pomagale sestre, samo je meni koma dojit ležečki, a i njihovi madraci su pridonjeli tome da sam ja imala užasne bolove
u kralježnici. 

najgora stvar kod cr-a mi je što moraš tamo biti 5 dana. bljak.

----------


## kljucic

Mislim da se još nemaš potrebe brinuti zbog zatka. Moj D. se okrenuo u 39. tj. Probaj bebu nagovoriti da se okrene. Imaš topika o tome. Ja sam stavljala jastuke ispod zdjelice, pričali smo joj, usmjeravali svjetlo, ali najviše mislim da je pomoglo što sam se posložila u glavi. Tad se jednu noć okrenuo, točno sam osjetila.
Kontrolirala sam se kod dr. J u Vž-u i planirali smo VBAC, ali je na kraju bio carski. Mahom sam odbijala sve prijedloge za intervencije bilo zbog zatka (hladni carski) bilo zbog "prenešenosti" (porod je počeo spontano sa puna 42 tj.).
Leonu sam rodila u Petrovoj "na hladno" u općoj anesteziji. Priprema se sastojala od klistira (brijanje sam sama obavila), morala sam biti natašte od navečer dan ranije (operacija je bila ujutro), stavljanje katetera.

Moram ić, nastavit ću kasnije.

----------


## Smajlić

anchie, lijepo si to rekla, ali... moj strah proizlazi još od iskustva prvog poroda, koji je bio vrlo, vrlo traumatičan, a uspjela sam se "izliječiti" svojim drugim prekrasnim porodom. Jednostavno se ne želim baciti u situaciju da se nešto slično dogodi .
Ponavljam, još se uvijek nadam da će se bebač predomisliti i okrenuti, ali ako ne, želim biti što više informirana o svemu što sa sobom nosi carski rez. Dobro, nije da ništa ne znam o CR, dosta  sam čitala o njemu, al baš mi trebaju i osobna iskustva.

----------


## anchie76

Svakako se educiraj o mogućim komplikacijama od CR, stvarno nisu zanemarive. Možda da se posavjetuješ s doktorima (razumijem tvoj strah u potpunosti) pa da ipak probate vaginalno pa baš ako ne ide onda ne ići na drip itd nego na CR (ne hitni) da ipak probaš svesti te moguće komplikacije na minimum.

Ne želim te strašiti, no mislim da je ipak dobro znati da bi mogla kvalitetno odlučiti što je najbolje za vas  :Smile: 

http://www.centar-zdravlja.net/clanc...-rez/rizici/3/




> Rizici
> Oporavak od carskog reza traje dulje nego oporavak od vaginalnog poroda. I poput drugih vrsta operacija, carski rez također nosi veći rizik od komplikacija.
> 
> 
> 
> Rizici za bebu
> 
> *Problem s disanjem*
> Bebe rođene carskim rezom imaju veću vjerojatnost da razviju probleme s disanjem obilježene nenormalno brzim disanjem tijekom prvih nekoliko dana nakon rođenja. Carski rezZahvat rođenja djeteta kroz trbušnu stjenku i prednju stjenku maternice. prije 39. tjedna trudnoće odnosno bez dokaza o plućnoj zrelosti djeteta može povećati rizik od ostalih problema s disanjem, uključujući i sindrom respiratornog distresa. 
> ...

----------


## Smajlić

anchie, hvala na trudu i tekstovima, mada sve ja to znam i bojim se CR isto kao i vaginalnog poroda na zadak... ne znam, evo, zato sam i otvorila temu. Nisam još "ozbiljno" razgovarala sa doktorima o CR, al evo sve me više muči što se beba još nije okrenula  i da bi takav porod mogao doći u obzir.
Zaista sam se veselila porodu kakav sam imala sa drugim djetetom i još nisam izgubila nadu.
kljucic, stalno pričam s bebom, nagovaram da se okrene, mantram, sanjam...

----------


## anchie76

Smajlić, svakako probaj pronaći doktora koji će te smiriti i uliti ti povjerenje.  To što mnogi naši doktori nemaju iskustva sa zatkom, pa ga se stoga i boje i radje pristaju na CR, ne znači nužno da je da je zadak strašan.  Pročitaj priče naših cura koje su normalno i bez većih problema rodile na zadak.  Pogotovo što ti je ovo 3. porod.

Sretno što god na kraju odlučila  :Love:

----------


## Smajlić

Hvala!

----------


## kljucic

Dakle, u sali su mi stavili braunilu. Probudila sam se sa jakim bolovima u šok-sobi, a onda me premjestili na intenzivnu, drugi dan na odjel. Terapija je bila infuzija cca 3 dana (glukoza i Ringerova otopina, ne znam koliko litara), fraxiparin 3x, inekcije protiv bolova (Voltaren) na zahtjev (ja sam uzela 3 dana ujutro), neka tabletica za poticanje stolice. Šav uopće nisu prematali, stavili mi kopče, 6. dan ih skinuli. Brzo sam se oporavila, nismo dojili.

U Vž-u je operacija bila pod spinalnom. Priprema ista, terapija slična (samo što lijekove protiv bolova dobiješ u infuziji što je puno bolje jer sam od inekcija imala kvrge po guzici, nema tabletice i fraxiparin ide 4 dana). Cijela operacija je trajala oko 1 sat. Uđeš u salu (mala i ugodna), sjedneš na stol, daju ti inekciju u kraželjnicu (uopće ne boli), legneš na stol, jednu ruku ti "svežu" uz tijelo da ti mjere tlak, drugom pokazuješ ko policajac i tu ti daju u braunilu sve i svašta (znam da daju antibiotike preventivno). Stave ti kompresu ispred lica pa ništa ne vidiš. Ništa ne osjećaš ispod struka naniže. Operu te (dezinficiraju), zarežu i onda te malo navlače tamo vamo. Anesteziologica cijelo vrijeme priča s tobom pa ne misliš kaj ti rade. Onda čuješ plač. Donesu ti dijete, prislone uz lice da ga malo vidiš, ljubiš i da u knjižicu mogu napisat da je ostvaren kontakt koža na kožu. Nose ga na aspiriranje (čula sam), vaganje, mjerenje i ostalo. Kažu ti podatke o spolu, težini, duljini. Onda te šivaju. Meni su napravili jako lijep šav (koncem koji se sam raspada i šivano je iznutra, onaj estetski šav). Kad je sve gotovo, opet te operu i voze u sobu. Nuspojava spinalne je strašna treskavica koja se ubrzo smiri. U sobi te čeka bebač. Noge nisam mogla pomaknut, ali sam privukla njegov krevetić i rukama ga premjestila pored sebe. Odmah je dojio. Anestezija polako popušta pa nema velikih bolova kao poslije opće.

Drugi dan obavezno ustajanje iz kreveta (nakon cca 24 sata), prva toaleta i skidanje katetera. U prvo vrijeme piješ samo čaj. Kad dobiješ vjetrove (obično 2. dan [dan operacije se računa kao 0. dan]), dobiješ prvi obrok - juhu i kruh. Ustajala sam koliko god sam mogla jer je brži oporavak, a i D. sam presvlačila (inače to u prvo vrijeme dolazi sestra raditi svaka 4 sata). Dojio je u ležećem, ali i u položaju nogometne lopte zbog ogromnih cica i ragada. Išli smo doma 5. dan (bilo je sve u redu, inače drže i do 7 dana).

----------


## Danka_

Petrova, planirani CR, spinalna anestezija - slicno kao varazdinsko iskustvo od kljucic, ali nisu mi stavljali nikakvu kompresu da nista ne vidim, bio je neki kao "paravan" negdje oko grudi da ne gledam bas kako me rezu, ali normalno sam gledala oko sebe. Kad su izvukli bebonju, doktor ga je podigao malo iznad te pregrade da ga vidim, jos nije bio prerezao vrpcu (pa sam se iznenadila kako je debela). Nakon toga su ga opet donijeli, da ga vidim izbliza i poljubim. Nikad necu zaboraviti miris i dodir njegovog lica uz moje u tom trenutku, mislila sam da cu se onesvijestiti od srece  :Heart: 
Nisam imala treskavicu nakon spinalne, u jednom trenutku nakon operacije bilo mi je malo hladno pa sam trazila jos jednu deku, i sve je bilo OK.

Ovo s ustajanjem slicno - sljedece jutro na noge. Caj sam pocela piti nakon otprilike 12 sati, a jesti negdje nakon 30-ak, cini mi se. Nije me nista jako boljelo, najteza mi je bila odvojenost od bebe i to sto moram lezati a nekako sam, iako slaba, osjecala da me ceka puno posla pa sam bila nestrpljiva da vec jednom dodje taj trenutak kad cu se primiti svega :D Kako na intenzivnoj dijete nije bilo sa mnom ni preko dana nego samo za vrijeme podoja, mene tad uhvatio nesting pa sam cistila ormaric, slagala stvari, radila popise zadataka za muza i ostale, i tako dalje. I slusala Pixiese kroz prozor navecer kad su pjevali na Salati to ljeto LOL

----------


## kljucic

> slicno kao varazdinsko iskustvo od kljucic, ali nisu mi stavljali nikakvu kompresu da nista ne vidim, bio je neki kao "paravan" negdje oko grudi da ne gledam bas kako me rezu, ali normalno sam gledala oko sebe.


I mislila sam na taj "paravan", tako kao što si opisala, valjda sam se ja krivo izrazila. "Paravan" je napravljen od sterilne zelene platnene komprese. Nisu oni to stavili da ja ne vidim, kompresa se stavlja da se spriječe infekcije.
I još sam se sjetila da sam imala masku za kisik. U jednom trenutku mi se malo zavrtilo jer mi je pao tlak.

----------


## betty blue

> hvala, anchie, međutim ja ne želim ni probati roditi bebu vaginalno ako je na zadak. Previše se bojim, a kad se ja bojim, strah me paralizira i oteža cijelu situaciju. 
> Još uvijek se nadam i želim da se dijete okrene i da idemo prirodno.


smajlić,
ja te potpuno razumijem. Razmišljala sam upravo kao i ti - vaginalni porod na zadak me je užasavao. U bolnici u kojoj sam rodila (Merkur) imaju praksu da na CR idu samo bebe kojima je procijenjena težina veća od 3800g. Pa sam onda molila boga da mi beba bude velika da pređe u tu granicu. Bio je velik (rodio se s 4050 i 54cm) i dogovoren je CR u 40.tjednu. Mogla sam birati datum rođenja  :Smile: .
Tehnički detalji su slični kao kod ključić, osim što sam prvi dan bila na intenzivnoj  i bebu sam primila tek sutradan. Počeo je dojiti normalno, tu i tamo bi ga nadohranjivali uz moje odobrenje (svaki put bi naglasili da će nadohraniti bebu i ja sam pristala). Kad smo došli doma, nstavili smo uspješno dojiti (još uvijek doji, iako je meni već dosta).

Što se tiče same operacije, bilo me je strah, normalno, ali puno manje nego poroda na zadak. Koji bi, da sam ga pokušala, vrlo vjerojatno završio fatalno. Za vrijeme operacije kraj mene je stajala jedna divna anesteziologica (anesteziologinja?) i govorila mi sve što rade, smirivala me, ako bi se previše preplašila. U jednom trenutku mi je stavila masku s kisikom uz objašnjenje da je sada izuzetno važno da beba dobiva dovoljno kisika.

U operacijskoj sali su bile i dvije srednjoškolke na praksi, jedna je pala u nesvijest  :Smile: 

Oporavak je bio uobičajeno dug, bol je prestala nakon par tjedana, a za normalan osjet trebalo je ipak malo više, par mjeseci.
Usprkos svemu, meni je moj CR bio predivan i iskreno se nadam da ću i iduće dijete roditi carskim rezom.

Sretno!

----------


## ana.m

*smajlić* moj carski je bio hitni carski, ali ti svejedno mogu odgovoriti na neka tvoja pitanja.
Kaj se sjedenja tiče, meni je deset puta bilo lakše sjediti nego ležati, dojili smo na sjedečki čim smo došli doma, drugačije mi je bilo puno teže baš zbog reza.
U bolnici mi je sve bilo puno teže zbog onih njihovih visokih i nespretnih kreveta. Bebu sam dobila dfosta kasno, ali zato što nije bilo prvo mjesta u sobi, a i te 2007 nije bilo roominga na SD. Sestrična koja je rodila prije koi mjesec kaže da je bebu dobila jako brzo i dojila ju čim je sama fizički mogla a to je opet individualno od osobe do osobe..
Ja sam se osobno oporavila dosta brzo, već smo 8. dan bili u prvoj šetnji. Neću uspoređivati svoj vaginalni s carskim jer je bio sve samo ne prirodan i lagan i bilo mi je loše poslije pa nema smisla da to uopće uspoređujem.
Inače, dobila sam spinalnu, sve sam čula i proživjela za vrijeme operacije, vidjela bebu čim je izašla van, jedino mi je bilo teško što je nisam mogla odmah dobiti na ruke.

----------


## anchie76

> Koji bi, da sam ga pokušala, vrlo vjerojatno završio fatalno.


Betty blue, nemoj se ljutiti ali tvoj strah još uvijek progovara iz tebe.  Zbog čega bi taj porod završio fatalno?  kako ti to znaš?

----------


## betty blue

ne ljutim se, i ne mislim da iz mene progovara strah
to su bile riječi doktora koji je napravio carski rez
doktor koji mu je asistirao se apsolutno složio s njim
dakle, imala sam dva stručna mišljenja

a i *intuicija* mi je govorila da se klonim vaginalnog poroda na zadak

valjda i ta majčinska intuicija ima neku težinu?

imala sam osjećaj da ne bi dobro prošlo
i nije to bio strah od nepoznatog, jer sam se s  vaginalnim porodom na zadak upoznala koliko god se je moguće s nečim upoznati putem googla, youtube-a i sl.
ako se radilo o strahu, onda se radilo o strahu od_ ishoda_, a ne samog procesa

----------


## babyboys

moj drugi porodje bio carski u vinogradskoj. imala sam dogovoren termin, ali je J požurio, pa mi se ispunila želja da dočekam svoje trudove.
operacija je bila pod općom anestezijom, tako da o samom toku operacije ne znam ništa. rodila sam u 2.50 po noći, bebu su mi donijeli u sobu za buđenje čim im je sestra javila da sam se probudila, a ja sam tražila da mi ga odmah stave na cicu i jesu, jedna učenica na praksi mi je pomagala svaki put namjestiti ga za podoj jer se taj prvi dan i nisam baš mogla micati jer me svaki pokret bolio. dobila sam i infuziju, po tri boce ringera i fiziološke i još nešto jer sam imala dosta visoke jetrene probe ( kasnije su vidjeli vodenu cistu na bubregu koja je nastala od pritiska maternice u trudnoći).
taj nulti dan sam dobila bubrežastu zdjelicu i gazu da si močim usta, crugi dan čaj. drugi dan sam dobila juhu. kateter su mi izvadili nakon dan i pol, a tad su me i digli iz kreveta i premjestili u normalnu sobu.
dobivala sam i inekcije protiv bolova na zahtjev. dojila sam na zahtjev i beba nije nadohranjivana - sigurno znam po tome koliko često su ga nosili k meni. najudobniji položaj mi je bio nogometna lopta jer me na ležeći jako bolio rez. četvrti dan su me previli, a na dan izlaska (meni8, zbog te ciste) su izvadili konce(kopče?). sve je savršeno zaraslo, rez je bio ultra mali i ožiljak se danas, 4 godine kasnije skoro i ne vidi i ne osjetim ga nikad, za razliku od epi koju osjećam kod svake menge, a prošlo je 9 godina.

smajlić, svakako razgovaraj s doktorom, reci mu svoje strahove i dogovorite se za opciju koja će biti najugodnija za tebe i bebu i ostati ti u najboljem mogućem sjećanju. 
a možda se mališa i okrene.

u svakom slučaju sretno.

----------


## anchie76

betty, neće doktor koji ti je predložio i napravio carski reći da je to bila loša odluka.  Naravno  da će reći tako nešto kao što je i rekao - neće sam sebe popljuvati a neće ga bogme niti kolega.

Kod vaginalnog na zadak je nužno da se tehnologija ne upliće, da se porod ne ubrzava, da se pusti da stvari idu svojim tokom.   No to ne vrijedi samo za zadak, to vrijedi za sve porode.  Pa koliko poroda završi na hitnom carskom jer se uplela tehnologija? puno previše...  koliko mama je bilo pozvano na inducirani porod, koliko njih dobiva drip iako imaju svoje trudove pa to onda sve stane i mora se na hitni CR.

Zadak nije bauk.  Zadak samo zahtjeva prirodni pristup.  No poznavajući rad naših doktora u bolnici, savršeno mi je jasno da je to njima strano i da će rađe ženi predložiti CR nego pustiti ženu da rodi bez uplitanja.

----------


## babyboys

e da, sjedila sam najnormalnije čim su mi dopustili, prvih dva tri dana me zatezalo pri hodu. ali dr je rekao da je dobro što više hodati, pa sam ja prešetala kiloetre po onom hodniku

----------


## betty blue

anchie, zbilja ne razmijem u što me pokušavaš uvjeriti?

upravo sam napisala da sam imala prekrasan porod kojim sam dobila zdravu bebu

porod koji je protekao upravo onako kako sam željela

_nisam_ željela vaginalni porod na zadak

usprkos tvojoj pretpostavci da je doktor koji me je operirao svoje mišljenje izrekao samo da pokrije sebe, odabirem vjerovati njemu i njegovom iskustvu

inače, taj isti doktor je par tjedana prije mog elektivnog CR porodio moju dobru prijateljicu. na zadak. vaginalno.
tako da se ne radi o tome da nema iskustva u takvim porodima
općenito mi je bedasto braniti njegov kredibilitet, zar je to nužno?

----------


## anchie76

Betty, nemoj se ljutiti odgovarala sam tebi jer si ti pisala.  Nije osobno.

Ne sviđa mi se što se na ovoj temi provlači ideja da "zadak = smrt" i da je svakako obavezno bolja opcija CR.  CR nije za zezati se.  Pa i da sama operacija nema nekih nuspojava, sama činjenca da 1 od 1000 općih anestezija završi ne buđenjem, stvarno nije za zanemariti.  

Mislim da ova tema samo doprinosi još većoj mistifikaciji zatka i strahu od istog i čini mi se da to još samo dodatno povećava strah kod trudnica  :Undecided:

----------


## ms. ivy

eto koliko se razlikuju iskustva i koliko je svaki porod priča za sebe. izgleda da je to kod zatka posebno slučaj, jer postoji puno različitih situacija.

za mene i moje dijete carski nikako ne bi bio bolja opcija, niti mi ga je u rodilištu itko predložio.

moram to ponovo istaknuti, jer vidim da kod mnogih trudnica postoji generalni "strah od zatka" za koji nemam objašnjenja.

----------


## betty blue

anchie,
isto tako je neosporno da vaginalni porod na zadak nosi sa sobom svoje komplikacije
sjećam se jedne teme gdje je nesretni roditelj htio tužiti bolnicu zbog posljedica koje su ostale na djetetu nakon poroda na zadak

možda je za majku sigurniji vaginalni porod, a za bebu?

ja ne kažem da CR bolja opcija, ali mislim da strah ili intuiciju rodilje nije za zanemariti
prijateljica koju sam gore spomenula je željela vaginalni porod, CR ju je užasavao, kao i mene obrnuto
meni je drago da je svakoj od nas ispalo upravo onako kako željela

----------


## ms. ivy

ja bih rekla da *može* nositi komplikacije, a to opet o koječemu ovisi.

i da se strah može razbiti, a intuicija opravdati ili opovrgnuti u suradnji s iskusnim liječnikom.

normalno da će majčin strah omesti svaki porod, i da onda mogu nastupiti komplikacije. na forumu smo pročitali brojne priče o porodima koji su krenuli krivo, a nisu morali.

----------


## betty blue

ali ovo nije tema o vaginalnom porodu na zadak nego iskustvima carskog reza  :Smile: 

 :Razz: 

moj je bio predivan

----------


## anchie76

> ali ovo nije tema o vaginalnom porodu na zadak nego iskustvima carskog reza


da, ali zbog straha od vaginalnog na zadak.  To nije stvar koju treba zanemariti.  Treba priču sagledati sa svih strana.

Smajlić, ja ti svakako preporučam da si nađeš doktore s kojima ćeš porazgovarati o svojim dilemama. Da odluku nikako ne donosiš na osnovu rekla kazala o zatku i pričama s foruma.

----------


## anchie76

> moj je bio predivan


drago mi je zbog tebe  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

smajlić, ti si spominjala varaždin, je l' da? baš me zanima kako tamo razmišljaju na tu temu.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Upravo sam pisala jednoj majci prvorotki koju očekuje carski zbog placentaprevie, a jako želi dojiti, pa bih i ovdje napisala tih nekih par savjeta koji su proizašli iz moja dva dijametralno različita iskustva dogovorenih CR u općoj anesteziji:

   PAR SAVJETA U VEZI CARSKOG

  Ako osjetiš prilikom buđenja ida te hvata drhtavica, traži od osoblja dodatne pokrivače, i bukvalno na silu opuštaj tijelo i ne daj mu da se grči i drhti, tako će se prije normalizovati cirkulacija, i prije će nesatati osjećaj hladnoće.

  Kad dovoljno dođeš sebi, zamoli osoblje da ti podigne uzglavlje kreveta, bit ćeš puno samostalnije pokretna.

  Kad god se budeš pokretala, a naročito prilokom ustajanja ili hodanja, otvorenim dlanom prekrij mjesto reza i blago ga pritisni, jako olakšava. Ako imaš potrebu kašljati ili kihnuti, pritisni malo jače (ne da boli, više da čuvaš rez).

PAR SAVJETA U VEZI DOJENJA

Što se tiće bebe, traži je na prvi podoj čim ti mozak bude dovoljno bistar, i traži im da vas podupru jastucima, da ne moraš držati težinu bebe, i da vas puste na miru. Argument da si primila anesteziju ili neke lijekove ne stoji jer malo će toga krenuti bebi kroz kolostrum koji je već od prije u dojkama, za taj prvi podoj, a beba više primi anestezije tokom samog zahvata. Bebu slobodno doji, bez obzira na terapiju koju budeš primala.

----------


## ana.m

E vidiš, sad si me sjetila. Nama su bebe donjeli na 5 minuta samo da ih vidimo, ja sam mislila da ih ne smijemo donjeti zbog tih lijekova i kaj ja znam čega. I onda kad je došao pedijatar, s obziorm da sam bila jako razočarana petominutnim druženjem i nedojenjem, pitala sam ga zašto ja ne mogu dobiti dijete i da li smijem dojiti (tada je prošlo već 19 sati od poroda), na što mi je on odgovorio da ako ja želim i mislim da mogu da uopće nema problema, da bebi ništa od toga što dobivam neće naškoditi i za 5 minuta dobila sam svoju bebu!

----------


## mfo

Smajlić, koliko se sjećam s tečaja u vž rodilištu, dr. jukić je rekao da oni rade vanjski okret zatka u valjda 37/38 tjednu tako da možeš s njim o tome popričati, a i erika bi ti sigurno bila podrška 
također ti postoje moxa štapići kojima se koriste u australiji i to navodno super funkcionira kod nagovaranja bebe da se okrene (andrea robertson je na radionicama pričala o tome, malo proguglaj, znam da se mogu naručiti jer ih je frendica naručivala)
a možda da probaš i s homeopatijom, to je navodno nekim curama s foruma funkcioniralo  :Wink: 

kužim tvoj strah jer je i meni drugi porod bio prekrasan i izlječio me od trauma s prvog. za božić čekam treću bebu i ne mogu zamisliti da mi iskustvo ne bude tako lijepo kao drugi porod. u tim razmišljanjima pojavio se i strah da beba bude na zadak, ali naišla sam na neke tekstove u kojima jedna primalja opisuje zadak ne kao komplikaciju normalnog položaja bebe, nego kao drugu varijantu normalnog položaja ( tipa beba se može roditi a) glavicom b) na zadak; njoj je problem samo poprečni položaj) i sad sam si to tako objasnila i puno me manje strah te mogućnosti. probat ću naći link da si to pročitaš  :Wink:  
kod zatka je samo bitno apsolutno ništa ne požurivati i ne dirati bebu da ne pomakne rukice i ne zapne negdje s njima (tako ona kaže)

sretno što god odlučiš  :Smile:

----------


## andreja

cure bez ljutnje ali mislim da previše gnjavite ženu sa prirodnim porodom. ako nejde,nejde.ja znam da se na ovom forumu zagovara prirodni porod,sve ok,ali mislim da svaka od nas to i priželjkuje ali u nekim situacijama je potrban i CR,zar ne? e pa???
evo mog iskustva doduše iz ČK rodilišta...
ja sam se panično bojala CR,I HTJELA SAM RODITI VAGINALNO,(molim bez zamjerke što sam ovo napisala velikim slovima),ali u mom slučaju je bio potreban CR. dobila sam spinalnu anesteziju,naravno trudovi me pucali ko ludi pa injekciju nisam ni osjetila :Smile: ,bebu su izvadili za cirka 5min,vidjela sam je nakratko,a zatim su je odnjeli :Sad: (to je mana CR),a mene su još krpali oko 1h. meni osobno to nije bilo ništ strašno,malo osječaš kak te navlače dok te šivaju al nikaj strašno. najgore mi je bilo kad je anestezija počela popuštati,e to peče ko sam vrag,no dobiš nekaj protiv bolova i barem ja sam bila dalje ko nova. ustala sam drugi dan sama sa kreveta bez pomoći,sama se oprala,imala odmah stolicu,i nakon 1h od ustajanja sam već bila na hodniku.oporavak mi je tekao super.rez me bolio još nekoliko dana,ali nisam slušala kak me boli jer je sad moja mrvica bila centar pažnje.kaj da ti još velim...bojala sam se ko vrag,a prošlo je super... :Klap:

----------


## anchie76

> cure bez ljutnje ali mislim da previše gnjavite ženu sa prirodnim porodom.


Nije mi bila namjera gnjaviti, samo joj pokušati reći da ipak proba vidjeti koja je najbolja opcija i za nju i za dijete jer je također moguće da CR to nužno nije.  Da strah ne bude jedino mjerilo.




> ako nejde,nejde.


Ako ne ide, ne ide... no također dolazimo do onog "zbog čega ne ide".  Da žene kod nas mogu roditi bez uplitanja tehnologije, da mogu roditi bez da ih promatra xy doktora i "prolaznika", da se osjećaju sigurno, zaštićeno i neometano, puno bi više žena kod nas imalo brže porode i bez potrebe da ga se hitno završava sa CR.  No kod nas se nerijetko rađa kao na traci, drip se daje eto malo da ubrza, svjetla u prostorji na sve strane, svako malo netko provjerava i mjeri nešto, specijalizanti masa njih tu isto gleda i sudjeluje... na kolodvoru bi valjda lakše bilo roditi.  Drago mi je da se to počinje mijenjati, stvarno drago.

U konačnici, taj hitni CR nerijetko bude nužan nakon svih tih intervencija (jer tijelo nije predodređeno rađati u tim uvjetima), i još nam onda to bude prezentirano s "evo spasili smo i vas i bebu" a u stvari su oni svojim intervencijama doveli do toga da treba nekog spašavati.  Taj dio me smeta.

no pls nemojmo dalje u debatu.  Ja se mičem, a vi dajte ženi odgovore na pitanja koja je postavila.  Nema smisla da tema ide dalje u off topic i da žena ostane bez info koje je tražila.  Hvala

----------


## andreja

ispričavam se ak sam koga uvrijedila sa svojim mišljenjem... :Smile: 
anchie76 tu smo da podjelimo svi zajedno iskustva i da pomognemo jedna drugoj...uvažavam i tvoje i svačije mišljenje,a malo sam se i ja prenapadno izrazila... :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Ovo sad nema veze s CR-om, ali ima s dokotrima i sigurnosti bolnice...
Neki dan sam doživjela da su me uhvatili trudovi, jaki, nisam u tom momentu znala kaj mi je, bila sam vani, sama s djetetom do 3 godine, uhvatio me uz to i napda panike...Nisam znala kaj mi se točno događa i doslovno sam mislila da ću umrijeti na licu mjesta.
Zbog male sam pokušala biti smirena, ali ni bol ni panika(lupanje srca, znojenje, drhtavica) nisu me popuštali. Hitno sam zvala MM da dođe po mene i vozi me na hitnu, sjela na klupu i čekala da on dođe. Kad sam došla gore i kad su me primili počela sam se osjećati bolje. Sama pomisao da sam sada u sigurnim rukama i da ma što da mi je oni će riješiti mene je poptuno umirila. Trudovi su trajali još neko vrijeme, ali su se nakon sat vremena tamo prilično smirili...
Uglavno, ljmudima poput mene možete pričati danima o svemu gore navedenom, ali mislim da je po ovom što sam napisala jasno što želim reći..
I što je strah od nečega!

----------


## anchie76

Svi smo različiti i zato trebaju postojati razni izbori  :Smile: 

Al to je stvarno vrlo off topic, pa molim da se vratimo na prvi post ove teme.

----------


## Danka_

> Neki dan sam doživjela da su me uhvatili trudovi, jaki, nisam u tom momentu znala kaj mi je, bila sam vani, sama s djetetom do 3 godine, uhvatio me uz to i napda panike...


Totalni off topic: bila sam sigurna da si ti vec rodila, ne znam zasto. Pa me sokirala ova recenica, mislila sam da citam staru temu, provjeravala sam datume i onda se pitala jel sa mnom sve OK. 
Sretno na porodu  :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Nadam se da ću ti pomoći svojim iskustvom.
Prije 4 godine sam rodila planiranim carskim, zbog zatka i povremenih paničnih napadaja (u bezazlenim situacijama).
Da se razumimo, bilo je mene strah i carskog ali ipak malo manje od poroda na zadak.
Htjela sam spinalnu, no kad sam u sali ležala uhvatila me "ona moja" panika, srce samo što mi nije iskočilo ih prsa, pa je anesteziologinja predložila da je ipak bolje zbog toga opću anesteziju. Uvođenje (kao i vađenje, kasnije tog dana) katetera je neugodno, ali ništa strašno.
Prvi dan sam dobila tonu inekcija, osjećala se skroz drogirano...povratila od anestezije (eeee to booliii užasno), a rez me je bolio nenormalno.
6 sati nakon carskog me je sestra digla na noge, htjela sam je zadaviti koliko me je boljelo, uopće mi nije bilo jasno zašto me ne želi pustiti da još ležim... kasnije sam joj bila zahvalna, naime, što se prije digne na noge i počne krećati oporavak je kraći.

Najgore mi je bilo što sam taj prvi dan vidjela malu na niti minutu  :Sad: 

Sljedeće jutro sam već sjedila na "turski" i dojila malenu. Boli te kad se premještaš, iz sjedeći u ležeći ili stajaći položaj, dok hodaš, ali sami sjedeći ne boli (barem mene nije). Ma stalno boli ali svakim danom sve manje i manje.
Iz bolnice sam izašla 4. dan, 7. sam vadila šav (u jednom jedinom potezu mi je doktor izvadio šav, slično kao kad skidaš flaster).

Još dan danas žalim što nisam čula njezin prvi plač i što nije bila samnom taj prvi dan (no to nije bilo moguće jer nisam bila pri sebi).
Nadam se da će se bebica ipak okrenuti pa da ti ovi savjeti neće ni trebati, a ako ipak ostane tvrdoglava, želim ti da ti carski prođe u dobrom sjećanju, i naravno da te ne boli previše...  :Love:

----------


## Smajlić

Cure, baš ste se lijepo raspisale i zato vam hvala! Svako vaše iskustvo je dragocjeno! 
Ali u mojoj glavi je još uvijek košmar. I dalje strah od vaginalnog poroda zatkom. I da je uz mene najstručniji doktor za takve porode na svijetu, mene je i dalje užasno strah.
Još nisam razgovarala s doktorom o tome svemu, još ću malo pričekati, možda se ipak bebač odluči okrenuti (da, da, vaga bude po horoskopu). A negdje oko 37., 38. tjedna planiram na kontrolu u bolnicu pa ćemo vidjeti. Vjerojatno ću se i prije javiti dr. J. u Vž.
A vi samo dalje pišite!

----------


## ana.m

*anchie* znam da je to off topic. Ne želim da tema krene u krivom smjeru, samo želim ukazati na to (navela sam svoj jedan primjer) da neki ljudi ipak imaju blokadu, strah, kako god. I da se jednostavno boje.. A mislim da nema večeg straha kada je u pitanju vlastito dijete. Mislim da se svi bojimo više za tu bebu nego za sebe...
I mislim da je porebno puno više od nekoliko postova i članaka da se ljudi tog straha riješe.

----------


## bfamily

> Cure, baš ste se lijepo raspisale i zato vam hvala! Svako vaše iskustvo je dragocjeno! 
> Ali u mojoj glavi je još uvijek košmar. I dalje strah od vaginalnog poroda zatkom. I da je uz mene najstručniji doktor za takve porode na svijetu, mene je i dalje užasno strah.
> Još nisam razgovarala s doktorom o tome svemu, još ću malo pričekati, možda se ipak bebač odluči okrenuti (da, da, vaga bude po horoskopu). A negdje oko 37., 38. tjedna planiram na kontrolu u bolnicu pa ćemo vidjeti. Vjerojatno ću se i prije javiti dr. J. u Vž.
> A vi samo dalje pišite!


sad kad čitam svoj post, nekako mi se čini kao da sam više pisala protiv, nego za carski...
Da razjasnim, meni je drago da sam išla na carski jer vjerujem da bi bilo puno teže (ne želim ni pomisliti što se moglo dogoditi) roditi vaginalno.
Neka kaže tko želi da govorim iz straha ili koječega ali ja znam da je bolje ovako.

----------


## pinocchio

Smajlić, vjerujem da ti je košmar u glavi nakon svega što si pročitala za i protiv vaginalnog poroda u slučaju zatka, ali srećom imaš još dosta vremena dopustiti sebi da razmotriš sve opcije i doneseš odluku koja će tebi biti ok. meni se ovako iz brzopoteznog čitanja tvojih postova čini da ti nisi još uvijek ništa odlučila. i mislim da je to dobro jer ti treba vremena da se pripremiš na ovu neočekivanu situaciju. nitko se samo tako ne odlučuje za ozbiljnu operaciju bilo koje vrste. super je da se raspituješ i informiraš jer to ti može biti od velike koristi iako ti možda neće niti trebati. 
sigurna sam da si već podosta pročitala na ovu temu ali ti želim skrenuti pažnju na nekoliko stvari (od kojih vjerojatno neke već znaš). 

zadak nije indikacija za carski već je to dobar izgovor neiskusnom osoblju. i to nije ništa neobično, jer otkako su se porodi preselili u rodilišta i iz jednog prirodnog procesa pretvorili u medikalizirani i rutinizirani postupak, zadak je postao bauk. razmisli o tome da ostaviš sve opcije otvorene i da odabereš rodilište u kojem je osoblje ok s vag. porodom na zadak (pa makar ti možda završila na CR). mislim da ti ovo može pomoći da se malo opustiš i riješiš neke dileme.

što više razgovaraj s osobama u koje imaš povjerenje o tome kako se osjećaš i kakav bi porod htjela, o svojim strahovima (ako ih imaš), šeći u prirodi, uz vodu, daleko od gradske vreve, razgovaraj s bebom ali je nemoj ninašto nagovarati, pričaj joj o tome kako se osjećaš zbog zatka, zbog porođaja kakvog nisi priželjkivala...ako ti sve ovo zvuči kao bapske priče, nemoj ništa od toga raditi. nađi neke svoje druge načine za opuštanje i otpuštanje napetosti.

mfo je gore spomenula moxa štapiće i homeopatiju. razmisli i o tome. možda ti pomogne, a štetiti ne može. ako se desi da dijete i dalje ostane u položaju zatkom dobro je znati da se može dogoditi da se okrene dan, dva pred porod ili čak u samom porodu. zbog svega ovog, ali i zbog bezbroj drugih razloga predlažem da razmisliš o tome da, ako carski bude tvoja jedina opcija, onda bude carski nakon što porod već krene trudovima ili pucanjem vodenjaka. tako ćeš izbjeći neke od rizika hladnog carskog (nezrela djetetova pluća i s tim povezane respiratorne probleme, veća vjerojatnost za odvajanjem (zbog inkubatora ili posebne njege), poteškoće s uspostavom dojenja...) i povećati šanse da ti carski (ukoliko stvarno bude potreban) ipak ne ostane kao jako ružna uspomena.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

smajlić slušaj sebe
svoje osjećaje i instinkt
i razgovaraj s doktorom (i po mogućnosti s babicom) kom vjeruješ
i zajedno donestite odluku koja će biti najbolja za bebu i tebe

----------


## vještičica

rodila hitnim carskim, nakon dugog pokušaja prirodnog poroda (12 sati bezuspješnih trudova)
da nisam bila bi mrtva i ja i dijete
dijete su mi pokazali po operaciji i odnijeli, a ja sam zaspala iscrpljena
ustala sama sutradan
protiv bolova sam dobijala Ketonal, skupa sa infuzijom
dijete završilo na intenzivnoj, zbog povišenih parametara upale i žutice, dojila sam treći dan, kad je premještena nazad u porodilište
dolazila sam svaki dan da je vidim, dojiti nisam mogla jer je bila na kontinuiranoj fototerapiji
izdojiti nisam mogla, hranili su je tamo kako hrane sve bebe, vjerovatno bočicom (nisam vidjela)
ustajala sam i kretala se sama, meni je pasalo da imam visok krevet (ja sam visoka) 
dojila sam u položaju ragbi lopte, sjedeći
silk su izvadili sedmi dan po operaciji, pred polazak kući, ranu smo još nekoliko dana špricali Bivacinom jer je tako rečeno

zahvalna sam svojim doktorima za svoj i djetinji život
i osjećala sam se glupavo jer su mi prethodno mnogi doktori govorili da to neće ići prirodno, a ja sam u želji da ipak ide, nepotrebno iscrpila i dovela u rizik i sebe i i dijete
nije bila na zadak, ali je bila prevelika za pokušaj prirodnog poroda
možda bi neka druga uspješno vaginalno rodila dijete te veličine, ali ja nisam mogla
moj organizam jednostavno to nije mogao izvesti

želim samo pitati ove koje su jako za vaginalni porod na zadak, koliko vas se tako porodilo?
uvažavam da znate knjiške komplikacije i poroda na zadak i poroda carskim rezom, ali da li znate da je jedan od najčešćih razloga zbog kojih se beba ne okrene prekratak pupčanik?
a prekratak pupčanik je fatalan pri vaginalnom porodu i za majku i za dijete, i ne može se uvijek vidjeti ultrazvukom

Smajlić tebi želim sreću i brz oporavak

----------


## ms. ivy

ja jesam. i malo bih ispravila pinocchio - još prije 30-40 godina, kad su naše mame rađale, zadak nije bio nikakav bauk niti se odmah govorilo o carskom. tri žene u mojoj obitelji rodile su zatkom ukupno četvero djece (petero? zaboravih) - očito postoji neka anatomska ili druga specifičnost koja se nasljeđuje - i svi su porodi bili lagani a djeca zdrava.

kladim se da bi u razgovoru s porodničarima starije generacije dobili poprilično drugačiji dojam o zatku od ovoga koji imamo danas.

nitko od nas ne može reći smajlić kako da rodi svoje dijete, niti će ona to odlučiti temeljem naših postova. ja samo, zbog svih koji ovo čitaju, želim skrenuti pažnju na to da su neki strahovi možda neopravdani.

----------


## Smajlić

cure, gdje nabavim te moxa štapiće?

----------


## betty blue

ms. ivy, kolika je bila tvoja beba?

mislim da nije isto roditi bebu od 2.5 kg ili bebu od 4 kg na zadak

sad će se potegnuti pitanje netočnih ultrazvučnih procjena, ali nisam nikad čula da je netko falio 1,5kg

----------


## bfamily

> ja jesam. i malo bih ispravila pinocchio - još prije 30-40 godina, kad su naše mame rađale, *zadak nije bio nikakav bauk niti se odmah govorilo o carskom*. tri žene u mojoj obitelji rodile su zatkom ukupno četvero djece (petero? zaboravih) - očito postoji neka anatomska ili druga specifičnost koja se nasljeđuje - i svi su porodi bili lagani a djeca zdrava.
> 
> kladim se da bi u razgovoru s porodničarima starije generacije dobili poprilično drugačiji dojam o zatku od ovoga koji imamo danas.
> 
> nitko od nas ne može reći smajlić kako da rodi svoje dijete, niti će ona to odlučiti temeljem naših postova. ja samo, zbog svih koji ovo čitaju, želim skrenuti pažnju na to da su neki strahovi možda neopravdani.


Zašto onda pri porodu bebe na zadak, ima hrpa doktora, sestara oko tebe za razliku od vaginalnog...
Mislim da je glupo reći rodi na ovaj ili onaj način, naravno da će smajlić to odlučiti sama (iako neznam dali uopće ima pravo izbora, u mnogim bolnicama nema).
Mjesec dana prije mene se trebala poroditi žena čija je svekrva babica, znači žena se nagledala u svom radnom vjeku svega i svačega. Bebica je bila okrenuta na zadak i žena je jasno i glasno rekla da nema teorije da njena nevjesta rodi na taj način i povukla sve moguće veze za dogovoreni carski. Neznam, možda je bila u krivu, možda bi porod prošao ok i vaginalno, ali ženi je to struka pa nije valjda to napravila bez razloga  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> ms. ivy, kolika je bila tvoja beba?
> 
> mislim da nije isto roditi bebu od 2.5 kg ili bebu od 4 kg na zadak
> 
> sad će se potegnuti pitanje netočnih ultrazvučnih procjena, ali nisam nikad čula da je netko falio 1,5kg


Laik sam.. i mojom logikom rekla bih da težina bebe ne igra ulogu koliko recimo eventualno veličina (opseg) glave.  Što ima veze ak beba nije žgorljava nego je pofutrana?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

pa kod poroda na zadak ide prvo, kao što ime kaže, zadak
a za pretpostaviti je da beba od 4 kg ima veći zadak odnosno guzu nego ona od 2.5 kg

----------


## ms. ivy

molim te primijeti da nisam izjednačila porod glavicom i zatkom. ako i postoji veća mogućnost komplikacija, pa je prisutna poveća ekipa (uključujući pedijatra i pedijatrijske sestre) ne znači da se u konkretnom slučaju očekuju komplikacije i da je carski bolje rješenje. evo, vještičica je napisala da ona nije mogla roditi veću bebu vaginalno, znači li to da se *svaka* veća beba mora roditi carskim ili da je *u njezinom slučaju* to bilo potrebno?

betty, moj sin je bio težak 2900g. kod zatka je težina bitan faktor (zapravo opseg glavice), kao i još dosta toga. upravo zato mislim da je pogrešno generalizirati.

/btw uzv procjena može biti pogrešna za čitav kilogram pa to bude indikacija za carski... što reći. ali to sad nije tema./

/... a kad se sjetim brojne ekipe na mojem drugom porodu, kamo sreće da sam naplaćivala ulaznice! LOL a porod nije bio nimalo rizičan./

----------


## Danka_

> /btw uzv procjena može biti pogrešna za čitav kilogram pa to bude indikacija za carski... što reći. ali to sad nije tema./
> /


Pa pogresna procjena moze ici u oba smjera, zar ne.

----------


## srecica

Evo nesto zanimljivo sa zatkom i strahom



> U nekim slučajevima smatra se da je beba postavljena na zadak             zbog  napetosti koju majka ima u donjem području tijela. Uočeno             je da je  položaj na zadak češći u tjeskobnih i ustrašenih             žena, što se  objašnjava činjenicom da *strah, tjeskoba i stres             mogu aktivirati  simpatičke mehanizme koji sužavaju donji dio             maternice*.


Smajlic ako je to tvoj slucaj, razgovaraj sa lijecnikom u kojeg imas povjerenja oko svih opcija i pokusaj rijesiti svoj strah ... mozda se beba okrene u zadnjem trenutku.




> *Kako             mogu pomoći bebi da se okrene glavicom dolje?
> *Postoje             neki načini koji mogu pomoći, odnosno potaknuti, okretanje             djeteta glavicom prema dolje.
> 
> Da  bi se beba spontano             okrenula majka treba opustiti napetost u donjem  dijelu maternice.             Postoji niz načina kako to učiniti. Kod nekih žena  dobro             djeluje akupresura, a kod nekih će pomoći jednostavne tehnike              opuštanja i vizualizacija.
> 
> Preporuča se i svakodnevna              šetnja, 20-ak minuta dnevno, gdje pokreti tijela i gravitacija             mogu  učiniti da se beba okrene težim dijelom tijela prema dolje.             Preporuka  je, što je moguće više, ležati na lijevom boku te             sjedit uspravno  ravnih leđa ili s trbuhom lagano nagnutim prema             naprijed. Polu  sjedeći položaju, kada ste naslonjeni na leđima             u nagibu prema nazad,  pogoduje djetetu okrenutom na zadak da se             osjeća ugodno i ne  motivira ga na okretanje, pa izbjegavajte             odmaranje u takvom  položaju.             Također postoje i vježbe, odnosno položaji, koje  mogu             potaknuti okretanje. Jedan od takvih je položaj "koljena-grudi".              Kleknite na pod ili krevet, spustite se na sve četiri (koljena i              dlanove), podignite stražnjicu, a glavu spustite na ruke. Neka             vam  grudi budu u ravnini s koljenima. Da bi vam bilo udobnije             možete pod  glavu staviti jastuk. U tom položaju provedite dnevno             10 do 15  minuta.
> 
> Svaka aktivnost koja obuhvaća položaj na             dlanovima i koljenima može pomoći djetetu da se okrene iz             položaja na zadak.


Ovdje imas o stapicima http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=147&Show=2400
Ovdje ih mozes naruciti:
http://www.birthinternational.com/pr.../moxa-sticks-2
http://www.birthinternational.com/pr...icks-box-of-10
http://www.herbies-herbs.com/pages/moxa_roll.html

----------


## Poslid

Smajlić,

Jako mi žao što u trudnoći umjesto da se možeš opustiti i uživati, moraš razmišljati o ovakvim stvarima koje te straše, zbunjuju i remete tvoj mir.

Zato ti kao prvo savjetujem da se opustiš i pokušaš razmišljati na način da "prihvaćaš stvari kako će doći". Kao što su cure već rekle, moguće je da se beba u zadnji tren okrene u stav glavom, pa je u svakom slučaju dobro pričekati spontani početak trudova.
Osim toga spontani početak poroda znači da je dijete zrelo i da je tvoj i bebin organizam spreman na razdvajanje. Prirodni hormoni koje ti i beba izlučujete u porodu svakako nisu za odbaciti, zato je u slučaju da carski rez bude zaista potreban, najbolje da to bude "in labour" nehitni carski rez.

Probaj se tako i dogovoriti u bolnici. Znači, da se dogovoriš za CR zbog zadka, ali želiš pričekati spontani početak trudova. 
I onda kad trudovi počnu i dođeš u bolnicu, onda prvo provjerite da li je beba još na zadak. Ako je, i tvoj strah je prevelik, ideš na CR, a ako se beba okrenula, ideš vaginalno. 

"Vuk sit i ovca cijela"  :Smile: 

Prije toga možeš pokušati razne metode okretanja koje su cure spomenule (vidjela sam na zidu kod dr. Rajković diplomu akupunkture i moxipatije)

Ako želiš razgovarati, javi se pa ću ti dati svoj broj.

----------


## Smajlić

Poslid, hvala na lijepim i umirujućim riječima!
Jučer sam stupila u kontakt sa dr. Jukićem (za sada mailom), osobno ćemo se vidjeti negdje u 37. tjednu trudnoće.
Preporučio mi je vježbicu koja bi pomogla bebi da se okrene - leći na krevet, dignuti zdjelicu (ispod se stave tvrđi jastuci), noge staviti mm-u na ramena i biti u tom položaju 10 minuta. Naravno, ne to raditi punog želuca! 
Uglavnom me je jako umirio njegov mail i nekako dao još veću vjeru da će se bebač okrenuti... a ako ne, znam da sam kod njega u najboljim rukama jer on je doktor kojem je iskreno stalo do pacijentica i bebica i njemu apsolutno vjerujem.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam prošli tjedan razgovarala s ginekologom koji radi u čakovečkom rodilištu, i veli da bi vaginalni porod (s obzirom na prva dva lagana poroda) mogao lijepo "proteći"...
Sljedeći tjedan idem na razgovor kod babice koja također radi u našem rodilištu pa budem i s njom o tome popričala....
Nekako mi se neda sad na carski (da me se ne shvati krivo, ako se mora CR mora se..) al voljela bih ipak vaginalno (pod to ne mislim na prirodni porod - bez lijekova i sl. uzet ću sve kaj nude protiv bolova...)....

Vježbe za okretanje nesmijem raditi jer sam na strogom mirovanju, a beba ukopana u zdjelici (skroz nisko....) tak da mi je rekao da iskreno sumnja da će se okrenuti....
Pošto beba sigurno nebu preko 3000g nadam se da bude sve ok prošlo.....

----------


## bzara

*Smajlić*, od srca ti želim da ti porod bude lijep, bez obzira na koji način išao!  :Love: 
ja sam sada 34+3, i moja malena se okrenula prije 10 dana! svoju prvu bebicu sam rodila na carski iz razloga što je bebica bila jako loše (na kraju smo je izgubili), ali do kraja je bila okrenuta na zadak! 
prošla sam carski, i znam što on nosi! porod brzo prođe, ali to je ipak operacija, i premda sam se ja stvarno brzo oporavila, ipak je naporno! 
meni je velika želja VBAC, i stvarno ću se truditi da tu svoju želju ostvarim (pogotovo jer mi je od carskog prošlo 3 i pol godine)! naravno da ako mi porod završi carskim ne znači da ću biti razočarana!
najbitnije je po meni da ti budeš opuštena i pozitivna, a još je ostalo dosta vremena da se bebica okrene! mazi bušicu, pričaj s bebicom i sve će završiti na najljepši mogući način!  :Heart:

----------


## Cubana

> pa kod poroda na zadak ide prvo, kao što ime kaže, zadak
> a za pretpostaviti je da beba od 4 kg ima veći zadak odnosno guzu nego ona od 2.5 kg


 Ako je guza i veća ona će više proširiti put za izlazak glave. Po toj logici je bolje da je beba malo podfutrana nego mršavica pa da joj glava bude veća od guze.
Jel mi dobra logika?

----------


## Smajlić

*bzara,* hvala na lijepim riječima!
I baš mi je drago da se tvoj bebač okrenuo, i ne gubim nadu da će se i moj predomisliti.
Žao mi je zbog tvog prvog poroda i od srca ti želim da će ovaj put porod biti divan :Love: , a najvažnije od svega da bebač bude dobro!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ako je guza i veća ona će više proširiti put za izlazak glave. Po toj logici je bolje da je beba malo podfutrana nego mršavica pa da joj glava bude veća od guze.
> Jel mi dobra logika?


a valja ti logika
ali zadak ne otvara kao glavica

no nije važno što mi tu lamentiramo na suho

glavno da je smajlić uspostavila kontakt s ginekologom
i da mu vjeruje
dalje će sve biti kako treba biti
smajlić :Love:

----------


## BusyBee

> glavno da je smajlić uspostavila kontakt s ginekologom
> i da mu vjeruje
> dalje će sve biti kako treba biti


potpis!
Ako se radi o Jukicu iz Vz .. dupli potpis.  :Smile: 

Moj Kai je isto bio okrenut zatkom od UZV u 22. tjednu pa sve do sredine 37. tjedna trudnoce.
Kad sam cula kakva je praksa u Puli i Rijeci (kao najblizim rodilistima) u slucaju vaginalnog poroda zatkom, odlucila sam da mi je jedina opcija, ako tako ostane beba, Varazdin, jer su uobicajene procedure u ova prva dva rodilista po svoj literaturi koju sam citala, izuzetno rizicne za dijete. Ili carski u Puli, ako ne stignemo otputovati.
Medjutim, u Pu i Ri nisam ni dolazila u obzir jer je dijete procijenjeno kao veliko (a uopce nije bio jako velik, tek 100njak grama veci od prve cure, samo puno duzi).

Ja sam radila i ovu vjezbu koju ti je dr. preporucio, ali ne s nogama u zraku, nego samo sa zdjelicom u zraku i s osloncem na nogama.. moja starija cura je znala nekad iz zabave pjevati bebi kod mojih koljena ili joj kao fol svijetliti lampom da zna gdje se treba okrenuti  :Wink:  i nosila sam zalijepljen grah ili slanutak (kako sam kad imala) na akupresurnoj tocki za okret bebe na malom prstu na nozi (na vanjskoj strani malog prsta desne noge, odmah desno od nokta).
Isprintala sam si sliku bebe okrenute glavicom dolje i uz nju meditirala bar par minuta svaki dan (jel se vidi koliko mi je bilo vazno ostvariti prirodan porod?) ... 
Ne znam da li se beba okrenula kad sam se pomirila sa situacijom i opcijom CR (i prihvatila da je ocito i njemu i meni potrebno proci kroz ovo iskustvo pa sam se prepustila iskustvu) ili zato jer sam par dana prije poroda isla roniti (isto nasla na netu kao "recept".. zaranjanje okomito u vodu okrece bebu), ali na kraju se okrenuo.

Nadam se da ce ti i ovo iskustvo bar malo pomoci.
Iskreno mislim da si u odlicnim rukama, ali navijam da se bebac okrene pa da i ti budes mirnija.

----------


## anchie76

Smajlić iznimno mi je drago da si se čula s dr Jukićem, bit će dobro kako god bude  :Love:

----------


## sandi

iskustvo s carskog:
narucena u 7 ujutro, nakon klizme i brijanja te uvodjenja venskog puta (to mi je osobno najbolnije iskustvo s carskog) u mojem je slucaju slijedila spinalna anestezija, bol je minimalna a pocinje djelovati vrlo brzo te sam u prvom mahu osjetila toplinu u nogama a zatim su obamrle. U sali mi stavljaju kateter i postavljaju paravan u visini prsa, nisam se ni snasla a mala je vec bila vani, prema mojoj procjeni nakon maksimalno 10 minuta. Slijedi sivanje u trajanju odprilike pola sata nakon cega sam provela jos 2 sata na intenzivnoji kada mi se i vratio osjet u donjem dijelu tijela te sam prevezena u svoju sobu. Taj nulti dan sam mirovala i primala intravenozono analgetik, naravno i postila. Slijedeci dan kateter su izvadili a analgetike sam pocela uzimato oralno, prvo ustajanje na noge poprilicno je bolno kao i smijanje, kasljanje ili nedajboze kihanje , ali kako vrijeme prolazi bol je sve slabija. Peti dan izlazim iz bolnice, malu iznosim na svojim rukama a vec nakon tjedan dana sama sam se dovezla na vadjenje savova. Mjesec dana nakon carskog ne osjecam nikakve posljedice osim utrnutosti u predjelu reza. Voljela bi dodati da su za brz oporavak vazne i cinjenice da sam bila u dobroj fizickoj kondiciji uz dobivenih 14 kila te mislila pozitivno.

----------


## Smajlić

hvala cure!
I baš me i dalje zanimaju iskustva za vrijeme i nakon carskog reza.
Kako ste se psihički osjećale (bez obzira jel bio hitan - neplanirani carski, ili planirani..) za vrijeme i nakon operacije?
Kako ste si prinosile bebu (u bolnici) ako rez toliko jako boli?
Kako dugo ste krvarile nakon carskog reza?
Da li se maternica sporije skuplja nakon carskog reza nego kod vaginalnog poroda?
Da li ste nečime špricale rez?

----------


## ana.m

> Kako ste se psihički osjećale (bez obzira jel bio hitan - neplanirani carski, ili planirani..) za vrijeme i nakon operacije?
> Kako ste si prinosile bebu (u bolnici) ako rez toliko jako boli?
> Kako dugo ste krvarile nakon carskog reza?
> Da li se maternica sporije skuplja nakon carskog reza nego kod vaginalnog poroda?
> Da li ste nečime špricale rez?



1.psihički sam se osjećala sasvim normalno, nikakve probleme nisam imala, ništa me nije mučilo, bila sam sretna da je moja beba živa i zdrava i da je sve prošlo super.
2.ja sam s bebom baratala sasvim ok, dojila sjedečki, zapravo mi je u prve dane  bio jedini problem ustajanje, ali i to brzo prođe, brzo sam se vratila kućanskim poslovima, u prvu šetnju smo išli već 8.dan
3.nisam krvarila dugo, zapravo ppuno kraće nego nakon vaginalnog, već 4. tjedan smo se poseksali.
4.je, maternica se sporije skuplja nakon carskog, ipak su mišići prerezani i sve skupa je malo sporije, a ni steznik ne možeš baš stegnuti u prve dane zbog reza. Ali povuklo se, i ionako je to kod svakoga individualno.
5. rez možeš špricati octeniseptom...

Što se tiče oporavka, ja sam dobila 27 kila pa sam se svejedno opravila brzo i bila sam zadovoljna i sretna. Ali moj vaginalni je bio koma, pa nije baš za uspoređivati ih.

----------


## Ifigenija

Nije carski bauk. Nije to neka sreća, naravno, ali kad se mora - mora se. Kod mene se moralo i to dva puta.
Znači obriju te, dobiješ klistir, izmjere ti što treba, namažu trbuh jodom, popikaju ti razne injekcije, putem pričaš s njima, zezaš se, meni je to bilo sve jako ljudski; daju spinalnu u leđa, i onda kreće operacija.
Nije ugodno u smislu da je to ipak tri četvrt sata na stolu, i da znaš da kopaju po tebi (ne boli, naravno), ali kad znaš da čekaš svoju bebu izdrži se.
Onda izvade bebu, omirišeš je i poljubiš, oni je odnesu, a tebe zakrpaju.
U VŽ kroz pola sata dovedu bebu i više se ne razdvajate.
Ja sam prvi dan imala pomoć sestara oko dojenja, a kasnije sam već mogla i sama, jako su mi dobro napravili taj carski. Drugi dan sam si sama oprala kosu.
Kroz mjesec dana kao nova.
Puno sam sjedila, mogla sam sjedit čim sam doma došla.
Muž je vrlo brzo morao na put, pa sam s dvoje djece ostala sama, i preživjeli
Neka dva tjedna je teško hodat na dulje, ali ne boli skoro uopće.
Zapravo, prvi carski me bolio, drugi skoro nije. Dobila sam valjda jednu injekciju protiv bolova.
z 
Bolje je naravno prirodno. Ali današnji carski su poprilično sigurni, oporavak je relativno brz i lagan - četrdeset dana, ali toliko je i nakon vaginalnog poroda, dojenje sam uspostavila bez pol problema. 

Najveća komplikacija na duge staze je što je taj dio mog tijela gdje je rez tup, i zateže i ponekad boli i svašta. To kvari intimne trenutke. Ja ne mogu kao prije neke stvari. Ali okej. To je moja rana iz bitke za moju djecu i obitelj, kao što se neki muž iz rata vrati bez noge; nema, pa nema. I dobro. Glava je na ramenima, to je važno  :Smile: 

Ako ti stručan doktor kaže carski - idi na carski. Sve će biti u redu. I sretno ti bilo!

----------


## ana.m

Eh da, ja sam bila toliko umorna od pokušaja vginalvnog poroda da sam kad su odnjeli Ivu, a mene krenuli šivati, jednostavno zaspala. Ko klada.

----------


## ana.m

E vidiš *Ifi* ja taj rez i tu ranu uopće nisam tako strašno doživjela...Naime, deset puta teže sam se mirila i mirim (ajde sada je već  6 godina skoro  prošlo) sa ranom od epi. Ova od carskog mi svarno niti smeta, niti ju doživljavam, niti ju skoro i vidim. A ovu od epi nisam mogla doaknuti valjda dvije godine jer bi mi svaki put izazvala neku psihičku bol...

----------


## čokolada

Meni carski nije bio lijepo iskustvo. Od bolnih višekratnih pokušaja postavljanja katetera (otkad vučem sitne i manje sitne cistitise), čekanja u hodniku i predsali i grozne tresavice (što od stvarne hladnoće jer sam bila gola u zimsko doba, što od straha), do jako teškog oporavka. Ustala sam treći dan i srušila se odmah, samostalno sam mogla ustati tek 4. dan uz velike bolove, malenu su mi dovodili prva dva dana samo na gledanje, doslovno na 1 minutu "jer nemam mlijeka" - provjereno bolnim štipanjem bradavica, kasnije nije htjela sisati (dolazila sita). Dječje sestre su me ubijale u pojam komentarima pri dovođenju i odvođenju beba, to mi je bio apsolutno najočajniji dio boravka. Trebalo mi je dobrih 15 dana da se uspijem relativno lagano ustati iz kreveta, rana se bila otvorila na jednom kraju (malo sam naopako zaklamana pa mi na lijevom kraju koža trbuha prelazi preko reza), išla je nekakva sukrvica desetak dana. Danas osim tih cistitisa nemam neke posljedice CR koje bih osjećala.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> hvala cure!
> I baš me i dalje zanimaju iskustva za vrijeme i nakon carskog reza.
> Kako ste se psihički osjećale (bez obzira jel bio hitan - neplanirani carski, ili planirani..) za vrijeme i nakon operacije?
> Kako ste si prinosile bebu (u bolnici) ako rez toliko jako boli?
> Kako dugo ste krvarile nakon carskog reza?
> Da li se maternica sporije skuplja nakon carskog reza nego kod vaginalnog poroda?
> Da li ste nečime špricale rez?


 1. Oba puta sasvim normalno. Malo me je bilo strah, ali ništa uznemirujuće. Prvi put je sve išlo tako brzo do anestezije da nisam stigla razmišljati. Drugi put sam znala šta me čeka, a bila sam mirna sa svojom odlukom tako da sam se osjećala sasvim dobro.
2. Bez većih problema, rez me nije tako jako bolio, a pridržavala sam ga rukom kod promjena položaja. Drugi put sam bebu većinom imala sa sobom u krevetu pa mi je bilo lakše. Bila sam u poluležećem položaju i imala babana-jastuk za dojenje pri ruci, ma bila sam super samodostatna.
3. Oba puta gotovo jednako dugo, oko 2 sedmice baš krvarenja, a onda neko vrijeme smeđkasto.
4. Nemam iskustvo vaginalnog poroda, stomak je bio uvećan sigurno još mjesec dana nakon poroda, ali sa očitim povlačenjem (nosila sam trudničku odjeću). Drugi put je to bilo izraženije, vjerovatno zbog opuštenijih mišića i kože. Nosila sam steznik mislim već nakon par sedmica, prvo mekši, a kasnije čvršći. Pomagao mi je jer sam bila pokretljivija.
5. Nisam ničim tretirala rez, samo previjala sterilnom gazom.

----------


## emira

> ms. ivy, kolika je bila tvoja beba?
> 
> mislim da nije isto roditi bebu od 2.5 kg ili bebu od 4 kg na zadak
> 
> sad će se potegnuti pitanje netočnih ultrazvučnih procjena, ali nisam nikad čula da je netko falio 1,5kg


 
jesu meni, 10 dana prije poroda procjenjen je na 2600, a rodio se sa 4050

----------


## Anemona

I kod mene su fulali za skoro kilu, ali u suprotnom smjeru. Bio je manji.

----------


## Natke

Moje iskustvo:

Beba na zadak,u bolnici procjena min. 4kg (gin. fulala za cijelu kilu), termin 12.11.2010., a voda pukla dan kasnije. Nakon 15 min došli trudovi! Klistir u ležećem položaju (mislim na čišćenje) i praćenje trudova na ctg-u..... i tako 3 sata!! Nakon toga dolazi doktor, pregleda i šalje me na sekciju! Primam spinalnu anesteziju i nakon 7 minuta čujem i vidim svog sina (58cm, 3960g)! Ostalo je povijest  :Smile: ))))))
Rezultat: PREZADOVLJNA
Oporavak: BRZ I LAGAN (bar meni bio)

----------


## Dream1111

Imam par pitanja sa sveznalice. Koliko dugo otprilike vam je trajao oporavak nakon carskog? O čemu ovisi što brži oporavak?

----------


## kovrčava

Meni je oporavak bio vrlo brz, četvrti dan sam išla doma, normalno dojila, obavljala sve poslove oko bebe, oporavak po meni itekako ovisi i o psihičkoj pripremi prije carskog, mislim prvenstveno na bol, prvo ustajanje i sl.

----------


## Dream1111

Hvala kovrčava  :Smile:  sve mi je trenutno od velike pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Joooj ja te neću utješiti meni je oporavak bio grozan, plakala sam od boli a inače imam jako veliki prag boli i 8 sat trudova mi je bilo kamilica u usporedbi koliko me bolilo poslije CR. Izgubila sam jako puno krvi, šavovi su me nenormalno boljeli i danas nakon 9mj su debeli 1 prst tako da mislim da su me i sašili ko svinju pa me zato još više boljelo. Mlijeko mi nije dolazilo pa sam imala velikih problema s dojenjem i sve u svemu ja bih rađe trpila 48 sati trudova nego to. A šavovi su me pekli i boljeli poprilično čak i 3-4mj poslije a i danas znaju boljeti.

----------


## bambus99

dream1111 nece ti ni moje iskustvo najbolje pomoci. moj oporavak nakon carskog je bio dug i jako bolan. nakon nekih 18 sati trudova (gel,drip,epiduralna... ) nisam se otvarala, pa sam zavrsila na CR. nakon samog CR nisam se mogla dignuti sama,i tako neka dva dana, punti su strasno bolili,ostali smo u bolnici 5 dana, imala problema s dojenjem, mliko nije nikako dolazilo . nema ga pa nema... bilo se nesto malo pojavilo... i vise nikako...tako da nisam niti dojila. evo sad su prosla malko vise od tri miseca od CR i jos uvik me sam rez pece, češe...jednostavno ga osjecam i smeta mi.

----------


## Sanja79

dream111, mislim da ti za brz oporavak najvise zavisi od stava. Pripremi se unaprijed na bol i trudi se da budes sto aktivnija uprkos bolu. Sto se manje kreces, to ce ti rana sporije zarasti. Ja sam ustala 2. dan, dojila od 3. dana (dojimo vec 12 mjeseci). Ostala sam 14 dana u bolnici zbog infekcije rane, ali me ni konstantna temperatura nije mogla oboriti. Sad me rez ne boli, osim nekad kad ga dodirnem, ali to mi je normalno. U bolnici sam vidjela zena sa vecim komplikacijama nakon vaginalnog poroda i samo cu reci da je carski nekad spas i za zenu i za dijete (naravno, pod uslovom da postoje opravdane indikacije za njega).

----------


## Deaedi

bambus99, zao mi je sto si imala takvo iskustvo. No, na oporavak od carskog je vjerojatno utjecalo i 18h pokusavanja vaginalnog poroda.

Ja sam imala 2 carska, oporavak nakon prvog je trajao malo duze, jer mi je u bolnici rez prokrvario, od napora do sam nasala malenu (skoro 4kg). Drugi carski sam bila pripremljenija i pametnija, pa sam bebu manju nosila, iako taj 24h rooming in, bez skoro ikakve pomoci nije bas za mame koje rode na carski. 

Nije mi bas jasno, zasto se rodilje pokusava odgovoriti od elektivnog carskog, jer je to kao ozbiljna operacija, a s druge strane, zene koje su rodile na carski, nakon 24h imaju jednak tretman (citaj nikakvu posebnu pomoc oko bebe ili sebe) kao i zene koje su rodile vaginalno? Nakon koje ozbiljne operacije se zahtijeva od "pacijenta" da preuzme brigu oko bebe 24h bez pomoci? Tako da mi se cini da tim argumentom da je CR ozbiljna operacija, sami sebi skacu u usta.

Nakon drugog carskog sam se jako brzo oporavila, bez ikakvih bolova ili tegoba. Nakon tjedan dana sam bila potpuno fit, kao da nisam rodila, a rez mi je izgledao kao tanka crta.

----------


## Hajdi

Bržem oporavku doprinosi ako si mršavija, tj. ako nemaš zaliha na stomaku od pre trudnoće. Rana brže zarasta i sve manje boli.

Najteže je prvih par dana u bolnici, ustati, leći, sesti. Treba čvrsto stisnuti stomačne mišiće i podupreti se rukama prilikom ustajanja. 

Nisam imala baby friendly i hvala im na tome. I bez friendly-ja sam vrlo friendly s mojim devojkama, nismo se otuđile jer se nismo gledale 24h tih 5-6 dana u porodilištu.

Samo pozitivno razmišljaj, ne pravi od sebe invalida, kreni s tim "ja to mogu" i moći ćeš. Sa starijom sam se ja tako mazila, mesec dana mi je bilo drama da podignem bebu, okupam, sve sam se nešto plašila da podižem zbog rane, sa drugom sam bila kao zmaj kad sam izašla iz bolnice, izbacila sve babe iz kuće, okupala malu na lavabou, nahranila je, i uživala što sam ponovo sa mojom starijom princezom, a na sve gluposti oko carskog sam zaboravila istog časa.

----------


## sillyme

Evo samo ukratko ja sam isto zavrsila na elektivnom cr (po doktorskoj preporuci naravno), beba preko 4 kg. Oporavak je bio jako brz, najgora su mi bila prva 3 dana na babinjacama (gdje su me prebacili dan nakon cr) jer moras sve sam a nista nije prilagodjeno (nemas sipku za podici se iz kreveta, nema naslona na krevetu za podici, postenog jastuka nemas itd.)
Najbitnije je (kao sto je gore netko napisao) obavezno svaki dan hodati, i to ne onako vuci se vec glavu gore, ledja uspravna i polako ali ponosno i uporno setnja do wc-a, gostiju (ja sam uvijek birala dalji wc/kupaonu bas zato da se prisilim hodati) ....
Nakon ta prva 3-4 dana mi je naglo bilo puno bolje, kao da nisam ni imala operaciju, nisam trebala ni ljekove protiv bolova vise, i cim sam dosla doma vratila sam se u rutinu (iako danas mislim da sam se trebala vise stedjeti). Sav me nakon prvih dana nikada vise nije bolio, samo me znao svrbiti ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo sve rjedje, a nakon godine dana vise nikad. Radjen je s onim koncima koji se razlazu sami i to onaj "vez" kod kojeg se vidi samo tanka crta.
Takodjer, postoji knjiga vjezbe nakon poroda, tamo su opisane i vjezbe nakon cr koje sam prakticirala - savjetujem da kupis knjigu i poneses sa sobom, te procitas prije cr jer ima i vjezbi sto mozes "vjezbati" i na intenzivnoj (meni je to bilo super i puno mi pomoglo).

Dojenje je malo stekalo u pocetku jer mi je mlijeko kasno i sporo dolazilo, a dobila sam i ragade (kombinacija velke bebe koja je bila jaki sisavac + ravne bradavice) ali i to se unormalilo pa smo uspjesno dojili 21 mjesec...

----------


## mitovski

Čitam sve savjete gore i moram reći da nikada nisam bila pekmezasta ( tip sam da i kad pužem ja kažem ma nije mi ništa i ne treba mi pomoć) i kao što sam rekla imam visok prag boli ( imala sam i bubrežne i žučne napadaje) ali meni je oporavak od CR bio stvarno nešto prestrašno. Izgubila sam jako puno krvi, imala drhtavice, rez me užasno bolio. Bez obzira na to digla sam se drugo jutro, nosila bebu, šetala po vani, prala, kuhala ( nažalost nisam imala pomoć jer svi rade), znači nisam ležala i kukala i bilo mi je jakooo bolno. Morala sam se psihički oporaviti od toga da sam rodila na CR jer sam željela prirodni porod i bez obzira što znam da je to bilo zbog mene i djeteta trebalo mi je vremena da na neki način samoj sebi oprostim što nisam rodila vaginalno. Dva mjeseca muke s dojenjem i mojih suza jer sam se bojala da nakon CR sad neću uspjeti niti dojiti, na sreću dojim. A od spinalne i danas imam posljedice.
CR je opasna operacija koja nosi svoje moguće ozbiljne komplikacije i definitivno mislim da se ne treba dozvoliti da žena odabere CR kao mogućnost rađanja ako za to nema indikacija. 
Cure koje ste rodile na carski zanima me kako vam izgleda rez. Evo meni nakon 9mj rez je zadebljan iznad kože par milimetara onako kao da mi je netko zalijepio komad špage na trbuh, osjete se velike kvrge ispod i još uvijek je crveno-ljubičaste boje. Nekako mislim da su me jako ružno sašili i da sam možda i zato trpila jake bolove.

----------


## kovrčava

> dream111, mislim da ti za brz oporavak najvise zavisi od stava. Pripremi se unaprijed na bol i trudi se da budes sto aktivnija uprkos bolu. Sto se manje kreces, to ce ti rana sporije zarasti. Ja sam ustala 2. dan, dojila od 3. dana (dojimo vec 12 mjeseci). Ostala sam 14 dana u bolnici zbog infekcije rane, ali me ni konstantna temperatura nije mogla oboriti. Sad me rez ne boli, osim nekad kad ga dodirnem, ali to mi je normalno. U bolnici sam vidjela zena sa vecim komplikacijama nakon vaginalnog poroda i samo cu reci da je carski nekad spas i za zenu i za dijete (naravno, pod uslovom da postoje opravdane indikacije za njega).


 
To sam i ja htjela naglasiti, baš se trebaš psihički pripremiti na bol, boli itekako, ali upornost, ustajanje, hodanje, a ne samosažalijevanje, ja sam bezb pardona tražila i tražila injekcije protiv boli, tablete, i bome za 4 dana ko nova :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Mene su digli na noge 6 sati nakon carskog (neznam dali je to moguće nakon spinalne), to me bolilo užasno ali vjerujem da je pridonijelo da brže postanem pokretna i da se brže oporavim. Najgori mi je bio onaj prvi dan, osjećaj kao da nisi svoj, trebalo mi je jako puno da se razbudim od opće anestezije.
I pomogne ako ti je stalno u glavi: svakim danom će sve manje i manje boljeti.
Mlijeko normalno došlo 3. dan, išli kući 4. dan.
Prvih par mjeseci paziti da ne dižeš ništa teže od bebe, a ni nju nemoj nositi 24h dnevno i sve će biti ok!

----------


## Sanja79

Takodje, mislim da je bitno ne ustrucavati se traziti pomoc. Injekcije, tablete, i sl., kao i savjet. Vidjela sam cure koje su cekale da im sestra dodje u sobu i pomogne oko dojenja, a ja sam isla kod njih i zvala i trazila da mi pomognu da 'proradi' dojenje. Nisam cekala da one meni dodju. Jesam im bila dosadna, ali mi nije zao. To je njihov posao, uostalom.

----------


## bfamily

*deadi*, kakvu si anesteziju primila prvi a kakvu drugi puta?
I slažem se s tobom što se tiče hendlanje bebe nakon ozbiljne operacije, ne držim im vodu teorija nikako  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mitovski

Pa i nakon drugih operacija vas tjeraju da se dignete drugi dan i krećete, ne vidim kakve veze ima hendlanje bebe nakon operacije s njenom ozbiljnošću. Operacija je ozbiljna ali šta drugo možete nego hendlati bebu, pa ne mogu odnijeti bebu nekome drugome na 7 dana dok se mi ne oporavimo. Ne razumijem zar stvarno mislite da su priče o ozbiljnosti CR samo priče, pa režu se 4 sloja, maternica se reže i to je jedna od najkompliciranijih operacija trbušne šupljine.

----------


## sillyme

Meni je oziljak samo tanka crta, jos uvijek je roskasto (nakon 2 godine) ali mislim da ce jednog dana biti skroz bijeli tj. nevidljivi (osim malog nabora speka na tom mjestu). Imala sam i ja potkozne kvrge ali su s vremenom nestale.

Ja isto mislim da je cr ozbiljna operacija, ali iduci put bih opet na cr jer me strah od oziljka na maternici + da bi beba opet bila tako velika - vecina mi je rekla da mi beba izgleda kao jednomjesecna beba a ne ko novorodjence.

----------


## bfamily

> Pa i nakon drugih operacija vas tjeraju da se dignete drugi dan i krećete, ne vidim kakve veze ima hendlanje bebe nakon operacije s njenom ozbiljnošću. Operacija je ozbiljna ali šta drugo možete nego hendlati bebu, pa ne mogu odnijeti bebu nekome drugome na 7 dana dok se mi ne oporavimo. Ne razumijem zar stvarno mislite da su priče o ozbiljnosti CR samo priče, pa režu se 4 sloja, maternica se reže i to je jedna od najkompliciranijih operacija trbušne šupljine.


ma imaš pravo, ali s jedne strane govore kako se ne smije naprezati, dizati teško i istina, nije uopće lako dizati se x puta dnevno, dizati bebicu...
a s druge strane ti odmah daju bebu i nemaš apsolutno nikakvu pomoć, a tebe boli, treba ti 20 min do wc udaljenog par metara....

----------


## Hajdi

Rez mi je mali, relativno, oko 8 cm, radjen jedan preko drugog, na drugom ispravljene sitne greške prvog, isti dr.
prezadovoljna sam.

----------


## paid

rez mi super izgleda kao neka crta,
oporavak relativno dobar, boli ali nekako sve brzo prodje,,,isto me strah drugi put...ne znam bojim  li se više vbac-a ili novog carskog...

----------


## Deaedi

> *deadi*, kakvu si anesteziju primila prvi a kakvu drugi puta?
> I slažem se s tobom što se tiče hendlanje bebe nakon ozbiljne operacije, ne držim im vodu teorija nikako


Spinalnu, oba puta.





> CR je opasna operacija koja nosi svoje moguće ozbiljne komplikacije i *definitivno mislim da se ne treba dozvoliti da žena odabere CR* kao mogućnost rađanja ako za to nema indikacija.


Dobro da se ne pita tebe za dozvolu. Osim naravno ako ces svakoj zeni koja zeli roditi na carski *garantirati* da je tako bolje za nju i dijete.

Hmmm...ti to ipak ne mozes jamciti, zar ne? Mozda je onda bolje da svaka zena odabere za sebe, i svoje *definitivno misljenje* ne namces drugima.

----------


## ina33

> Imam par pitanja sa sveznalice. Koliko dugo otprilike vam je trajao oporavak nakon carskog? O čemu ovisi što brži oporavak?


O godinama, anamnezi, sreći, mogućnosti mirovanja i odmora nakon CR-a. Oporavak vis-a-vis prohodavanja i bivstvovanja bez boli - odmah sutradan, taj je dio bio super. Na intenzivnoj sam čim bih osjetila bol zamolila da malo pojačaju analgetik, ne smiju prekrdašiti s time, ali lakše je da se bol zauzda u uzlaznoj krivlji. Moja preporuka: traži čim boli, nemoj ono malo čekat možda prođe stil.

Nakon toga niska komplicacija - ona koja je najduže trajala je uroinfekt zbog katetera, tj. upala bubrežnih čašica (ako se to tako zove). Riješeno klavocinom nakon UK, ali ja sam i inače tome ekstremno sklona, stalno gino i uro upale, ešerihije itd. (cijeli moj život). Kako to spriječit - nikako, nemam preporuke, ako si tome sklona, nema spasa.

Problemi sa spinalnom tj. glavoboljom nakon spinalne: ako imaš malo niži tlak onda su problemi sa spinalnom češći (to za što rade krvnu zakpru, koja, po mom iskustvu, riješi stvar u roku od pola sata). Ta glavobolja od spinalne je specifična, prepoznat ćeš je, ako je dobiješ, po tome što imaš dojam da ti mozak utone kad stojiš vertikalno, kad si u horizontali (ležiš) bol prođe. Tome su pak sklonije niskotlakašice i niskokilašice. Preporuka: zovi pomoć odmah ako to osjetiš, to je njima rutinski postupak (ta krvna zakrpa), a preventivno možda uzmi coca cole ili kave malo da ti digne tlak.

Problemi s prsima: tu pitaj savjetnice.

Sretno! Ne mora carski bit ono koma koma, meni je to ostalo u sjećanju kao pis of kej, doktori su mi ga super napravili, bilo mi je lijepo tijekom toga (ta treskjavica je normalna, pripremi se na to, ako ideš na SD imaš topic "tehnički opis CR-a na SD-u", posearchaj preko googla, genijalan je). Sam rez kako rade na SD - meni je fantazija, nema vađenja konaca, lijepo, uredno, cakum-pakum. Vrlo sam hepi, jedva ga mogu i vidjet. Mislim, može ti bit teži oporavak maloj ženi koja rađa vaginalno dijete od 4 kg pa je izrežu, od oporavka nakon CR-a, ja sam bila relativna leptirica u ondosu na jednu mlađu poznanicu, malu, vel. dijete, izrezanu.

Sretno! Imaj povjerenje u dr-ove, a na babinjačama se snalazi, uzmi broj od savjetnica itd.

Ako ćeš bit u rooming inu, budi spremna na to da se vizija toga kako je tebi tamo i vizija opisa na forumu može razlikovati.

----------


## ina33

I da, pripremi se na to da vaginalne rodilje otpuštaju 3. dan (tad obično sve kriziraju, po mom iskustvu, ono... tješe se ajde, bar ću danas vani), a carice 5.-ti dan, tako da budi spremna na krizu i suze 3. dana i gledaj si malo olakšat taj boravak tamo, kako god možeš, 3 dana i 5 nije isto, plus 3.-ći dan često znaju krenut i komplikacije s prsima. Sretno, neka ti bude lak oporavak, uspješno dojenje i iskustvo dobro!

----------


## ina33

I mislim da je velika razlika dizanje nakon drugih operacija i dizanje nakon CR-a. Treba bit ono mentalno spreman na to da poštede, u biti nema (za rooming in), i da će bit puno lakše doma di ipak neke pomoći ima. A nekako prirodno ti je da nakon operacije primaš pomoć, tako da se treba mentalno spremit da je naon CR-a nema (osim ono da ti pomažu cimerice ili nekih ekstrema - rušenja itd). I jelo jedi di god i kako god tj. kad ti dođe, nemoj propuštat, stavi tacnu di god i pojedi to što ti je donijelo jer kako ćeš još ako ne jedeš, a bebu pusti za to vrijeme.

----------


## Leni

> kao što sam rekla imam visok prag boli ( imala sam i bubrežne i žučne napadaje) ali meni je oporavak od CR bio stvarno nešto prestrašno.


moj prag tolerancije na bol je izrazito mali, ali sam se poslije carskog jako brzo i dobro oporavila... u biti sam stalno  pitala kad će me početi boljeti... i nije... nikako , uopće.... :Smile: 

na babinjačama nisam nikad zvala sestre da mi pomognu-iz neznanja  :Laughing: 

različite žene, osobe, doktori, tijela, bebe.... i na kraju različita iskustva...

----------


## Deaedi

> I da, pripremi se na to da vaginalne rodilje otpuštaju 3. dan (tad obično sve kriziraju, po mom iskustvu, ono... tješe se ajde, bar ću danas vani), a carice 5.-ti dan, tako da budi spremna na krizu i suze 3. dana i gledaj si malo olakšat taj boravak tamo, kako god možeš, 3 dana i 5 nije isto, plus 3.-ći dan često znaju krenut i komplikacije s prsima. Sretno, neka ti bude lak oporavak, uspješno dojenje i iskustvo dobro!


Ako je sve u redu sa bebom, mozes i nakon carskog ici doma 3. dan. Ja sam isla ovaj put doma 3. dan, nema sanse da bi ostala 5 dana kao prvi put.

----------


## Deaedi

> I  A nekako prirodno ti je da nakon operacije primaš pomoć, tako da se treba mentalno spremit da je naon CR-a nema (osim ono da ti pomažu cimerice ili nekih ekstrema - rušenja itd). .


Zalosno je da se mora oslanjati na pomoc cimerica. Nepoznatih osoba..dok se izdvajaju tisuce i tisuce kuna iz place za place medicinskom osoblju, a na kraju rodilja i beba spadnu na samilost nepoznate zene koja lezi pokraj.

----------


## ina33

> Zalosno je da se mora oslanjati na pomoc cimerica. Nepoznatih osoba..dok se izdvajaju tisuce i tisuce kuna iz place za place medicinskom osoblju, a na kraju rodilja i beba spadnu na samilost nepoznate zene koja lezi pokraj.


A je, ni meni to nije normalno, tj. to sam smjestila u rubriku "hrvatska realnost". Ona mantra - ja to ne mogu promijeniti. Meni je to, u mojim krizama gore, bilo na kraju i smiješno - ono, are they for real s ovim konceptom? Doduše, neka mlađa, nekompliciranih prsiju, možda je bila oduševljena, nisam ja mjerilo svijeta, ali to nije bilo za mene, mislim, je... ono... preživi se. Kad sam baždarena na ove doktorske serije po TV-u.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, nakon toga mi je bilo puno toga jasno - forum natpisi versus moje iskustvo.. i nekako je ispao dobar uvid u roditeljstvo, ipak, kad na kraju uzmeš. Ono, valjda neka inicijacija, kao muškima vojska.

----------


## mitovski

> Spinalnu, oba puta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dobro da se ne pita tebe za dozvolu. Osim naravno ako ces svakoj zeni koja zeli roditi na carski *garantirati* da je tako bolje za nju i dijete.
> 
> Hmmm...ti to ipak ne mozes jamciti, zar ne? Mozda je onda bolje da svaka zena odabere za sebe, i svoje *definitivno misljenje* ne namces drugima.


Stvarno ne razumijem ovakav ton. Svoje mišljenje ne namećem nikome ali ga izgleda nemam pravo niti iznjeti s obzirom da je različito od tvojeg.

----------


## ina33

> Ako je sve u redu sa bebom, mozes i nakon carskog ici doma 3. dan. Ja sam isla ovaj put doma 3. dan, nema sanse da bi ostala 5 dana kao prvi put.


O, super, ali možda je to paradigma priv. rodilišta. Privatnici za sve stvari otpuštaju ranije (laparaskopije itd.). Mislim da su državna rodilišta još na 5 dana.

----------


## mitovski

> O, super, ali možda je to paradigma priv. rodilišta. Privatnici za sve stvari otpuštaju ranije (laparaskopije itd.). Mislim da su državna rodilišta još na 5 dana.


Da ja sam bila 5 dana u vinogradskoj.

----------


## kahna

Moje iskustvo CR-a je odlično
a bojala sam ga se ko vrag tamjana
i toliko sam psihički bila nespreman i nadala se vaginalnom porodu da apsolutno ne vjerujem kakve veze ima oporavak sa psihičkom spremom na CR 
mišljenja sam da najveću utjecaj na oporavak ima samo izvođenje zahvata i način šivanja rane, kao i sterilnost samog postupka (profesionalna deformacija valjda)
ali i zdrav razum mi govori ako je nešto napravljeno pažljivo i po PS-u nebi trebalo biti problema.
Beba je bila samnom od prvog trena kad sam dovežena u sobu pa dok nisam išla kući 4 posoperativni dan na vlastiti zahtjev
Curka je skoro cilo vrijeme bila samnom na krevetu
1 posoperativni dan ustala sam uz pomoć i iza toga sam ustajala sama i bez pomoći, također sam brinula o bebi (nisam dala niti da ju sestre premataju)
nosala sam ju isto dosta (4200 g)
a da je neki problem bio uvijek sam mogla zovnuti sestre, ali novorođenčad ionako večinu vremena spavaju, čak toliko da mi je bilo dosadno  :Grin: 
bolovi su mi bili jaki i najgori kad je popustila anestezija (spinalna) i cijeli taj nulti dan i noć
od kad sam drugo jutro ustala sve je nekako išlo rapidno prema oporavku
već drugi postoperativni dan sam najnormalnije hodala, čak bez držanja reza.

Dobro, sad ovo sve izgleda bajno i krasno, nije bilo, boli istina je, zeznuto je ustajati, pa leći natrag, nedaj bože kihnuti ili kašljati  :Laughing: 
ali da je strašno kako mi je opisivano i kako sam očekivala, nije bilo, barem meni nije  :Smile: 
Da budem iskrena epiziotomija s prvog poroda me bolila daleko daleko više nego rez od carskog, naspram nje ovo mi je bilo pice of cake


Mitrovski, po tvom iskustvu čini mi se da su te dobrano 'izmesarili' i da je to glavnina razloga za tako težak oporavak  :Sad: 

Moj rez je mali, tanki i jako 'lijep' od prvog dana.
Bilo je tih nekih kao kvrga pod kožom ali tog sad više nema (nakon 4 mj, ma i prije se povuklo)
Šave nisam vadila jer je bilo sašiveno nekako spiralno (valjda) iznutra, jedan konac preko cijelog reza, samo su na krajevima bili čvorovi koji su mi odrezani 10-ti dan

sa analgeticima je ok ovako kako ina33 piše
najbolje suzbiti u startu.

he he Leni, tako nekako sam i ja, sve sam čekala kad će, ked će početi boljeti a ono ništa, samo je rapidno išlo prema boljem, tj. odličnom 

Bila sam u Varaždinu i skidam ima kapu na svemu,
što se tiče dojenja
bebicu sam uzela k sebi, odmah i prva 2 dana je bila pa skoro pa non stop na cici, navlačila i guckala po malo ono kolostruma što je bilo
treči dan je onako u snu uzela cicu i čujem ja iza svakog povlačenja gutljaj, e probudila se u čudu, doslovno je ovake  :Shock:  oči imala i gutala gutala gutala. Da ne spominjem da je nakon tog obroka napravila dobranu pauzu s jelom a ja sam fino masirala i masirala i izdajala po malo skoro pa cijelu noć sam imala posla s cicama a ona je spavala ko grofica.

----------


## ina33

> mišljenja sam da najveću utjecaj na oporavak ima samo izvođenje zahvata i način šivanja rane


I meni se ovo čini. Plus još onda ove individualne razlike - koliko je kome godina, još neke specifičnosti u anamnezi, tipa ta sklonost uro glupostima, reakcija na spinalnu itd. I ono nešto što bi se zvalo sreća.

----------


## mitovski

> mišljenja sam da najveću utjecaj na oporavak ima samo izvođenje zahvata i način šivanja rane, kao i sterilnost samog postupka (profesionalna deformacija valjda)
> ali i zdrav razum mi govori ako je nešto napravljeno pažljivo i po PS-u nebi trebalo biti problema.
> 
> Mitrovski, po tvom iskustvu čini mi se da su te dobrano 'izmesarili' i da je to glavnina razloga za tako težak oporavak 
> 
> Moj rez je mali, tanki i jako 'lijep' od prvog dana.
> Bilo je tih nekih kao kvrga pod kožom ali tog sad više nema (nakon 4 mj, ma i prije se povuklo)


Kad čitam tvoj post stvarno se pitam što se to samnom dogodilo. Prijateljica je 1,5mj prije mene rodila na CR i rekla mi je boljeti će te 3 dana, poslije je super. Mene je 15 dana bolilo kao i prvi, bol se nije smanjivala. Imala sam osjećaj da će mi utroba ispasti, užasno je peklo, probadalo, rezalo. Ma nešto neopisivo. U bolnici sam od bolova par puta dobila treskavicu, jednom na putu prema wc-u i jedva sam se vratila u sobu. I danas imam traumu od tih bolova. A bolilo me poprilično sigurno još mjesec dana poslije.
Druga je stvar što ja nisam kukala jer nisam takva osoba nego sam sve radila i ponašala se kao da me ništa ne boli.
Kome god sam pokazala svoj rez svi su u čudu, kvrge su još uvijek velike i zadebljana koža kao komad špage i užasno je ružan i tko god ga je vidio sad nakon 9,5mj prva reakcija je ajoooj. Rez je toliko debeli da kad obučem tajice i majcu preko vidi se debela crta.
Mislim da su me pošteno zaj....i

----------


## ina33

Mitovski, evo, od mojih kolegica po carskome, ne znam nikoga s takvim problemima - tipa da se još vidi neka debela crta ispod majice itd. Kategorija bolova - isto tako. Jesu te rezali ono dole, nisko, horizontalno? Je li bila neka frka-panika, ili je bio elektivni carski (ovaj koji ide na hladno)? Tko će ga znati zašto je to kod tebe tako, ali to je prije neuobičajeno, nego redovan tijeko oporavka, iako ima ljudi sa svakakvim problemima - tipa te glavobolje nakon spinalne da dulje drže, pa onda zna se dogodit kao i kod svake op rizik da se nešto ošteti itd., ali to ide u iznimke.

----------


## mitovski

> Mitovski, evo, od mojih kolegica po carskome, ne znam nikoga s takvim problemima - tipa da se još vidi neka debela crta ispod majice itd. Kategorija bolova - isto tako. Jesu te rezali ono dole, nisko, horizontalno? Je li bila neka frka-panika, ili je bio elektivni carski (ovaj koji ide na hladno)? Tko će ga znati zašto je to kod tebe tako, ali to je prije neuobičajeno, nego redovan tijeko oporavka, iako ima ljudi sa svakakvim problemima - tipa te glavobolje nakon spinalne da dulje drže, pa onda zna se dogodit kao i kod svake op rizik da se nešto ošteti itd., ali to ide u iznimke.


da rezali su me dole, nisko, horizontalno
bio je hitni carski nakon 8 sati trudova zbog prijeteće asfiksije, pupčana vrpca 2x oko vrata

----------


## ina33

Nemam pojma kako i zašto je to kod tebe tako bilo, nadam se da će ti i rez s godinama bit bolji.

----------


## kahna

uh mitrovski, sad kad te čitam prolaze me žmarci prek trbuha  :Sad: 
baš koma
moj CR nije bio hitno hitni, al je bilo dost hitno
prebrzo sam im se otvarala pa ih bilo frka da grofica od (procjenjenih 4,600) ne krene guzom vaginalno  :Laughing: 


edit: dal se vama izgubio osjećaj na koži, nekih 2 cm iznad reza?
meni je sve kao utrnuto, mami mojoj isto, nakon 16 godina

----------


## ina33

Prije više utrnuto, sad manje, neprimjetno, rekla bih da je normalno, tj. da je utrnjenje prestalo. Fascinantno kako se ta koža trbuha oporavlja, primjerice, leđa, ajme meni (rezala neke madeže), a trbuh, ono za uslikat kako je super ispao.

----------


## rehab

Što se fizičkog oporavka tiče, CR mi je prošao fantastično. Ni u jednom trenu nisam osjetila bol (doduše, naručivala sam inekciju Voltarena svaku večer - preventivno  :Grin:  ). Malo mi je bilo bed ustati prvi put, ali što prije ustaneš, to je oporavak brži. Zapravo, najveći bed u svemu bio je kateter, stalno sam imala ružan osjećaj da će ispasti. Nikakvih posljedica nemam, da ne vidim rez, ne bih ni znala da sam tako rodila.
Ružna posljedica CR je bila ta da sam prvih tjedan dana muku mučila s dojenjem. Sam Bog zna koliko sam suza isplakala dok je mali odbijao cicu jer se naučio na bočicu, a naravno da osoblje nije bilo od nikakve koristi. Jedva sam izbjegla mastitis. Sreća, krenulo je nakon tjedan dana, ali ako želiš dojiti svoje dijete bori se nogama i rukama da ti ga odmah donesu, ili da mu ne daju ad na bočicu, jer možete proći s dojenjem puno gore od nas.

----------


## rehab

> uh mitrovski, sad kad te čitam prolaze me žmarci prek trbuha 
> baš koma
> moj CR nije bio hitno hitni, al je bilo dost hitno
> prebrzo sam im se otvarala pa ih bilo frka da grofica od (procjenjenih 4,600) ne krene guzom vaginalno 
> 
> 
> edit: dal se vama izgubio osjećaj na koži, nekih 2 cm iznad reza?
> meni je sve kao utrnuto, mami mojoj isto, nakon 16 godina


Meni je isto utrnuto, nemam nikakav osjećaj kad dirnem. I rez mi je još uvijek zadebljan (godinu dana nakon poroda), ali ne boli.

----------


## vitika

sa curkom je to bilo ovako: spinalna anestezija i 24 sata na intenzivnoj s nekim injekcijama protiv bolova koje mi nisu uopce ublazavale bolove (a to sam skuzila tek na drugom carskom). nakon tog nultog dana premjestaju me (uz dizanje i hodanje do kreveta) jedan cijeli dan (na sv. duhu) na odjel ginekologije jer je na babinjacama bila ogromna guzva i ne zele mi donjeti bebu jer ju kao tamo ne smiju nositi. bila sam jadna ko pas. srecom to nije utjecalo na dojenje koje nam je uspjelo cim sam konacno dosla na babinjace. rez me boluckao jos par dana, ali je jako ruzno zarastao - izgledao je 3x deblje od stvarnog reza i u sirinu i u dubinu.
drugi put na carskom: ponovo spinalna anestezija i cak mi je doktor (jer sam mu se zalila na grozan rez) odrezao taj oziljak i sad mi je oziljak jedva vidljiva crta. Na intenzivnoj sam dobila analgetik (ne znam koji) kroz infuziju koji me spasio i nije me skoro nista bolilo. izgleda da svako tijelo drugacije reagira na analgetik... bebu su mi donjeli sljedeci dan i odmah smo poceli s cicanjem.
i dalje nemam osjeta na kozi iznad reza.
mislim da je rooming in poprilicno tezak za rodilje nakon carskog. oba puta sam jedva cekala ici kuci jer su me leda ubijala od losih kreveta.

----------


## anjat35

Vaša iskustva su stvarno dragocjena...... I super mi je kad pročitam kak je nekom sve prošlo ok, bez većih bolova i problema.. Ja se isto spremam na carski u Petrovu, sredinom trećeg mjeseca. Znam unaprijed da moram na carski radi drugih zdravstvenih problema. Probala bih isto sa spinalnom anastezijom, jer želim odmah vidjeti bebu. Zanima me ima li netko slično iskustvo iz Petrove? Btw. imam i gestacijski dijabetes, ne znam ima li to kakvog utjecaja na carski... molila bih ako netko ima neka saznanja o tome.....

----------


## ana.m

Na SD se nakon carskog ostaje 4 dana tj. 4. dans e ide doma ako je sve u redu, a ako je gužva ide se i treći (išla moja sestrična).
Moj su carski bili jedan hitni, a drugi hladni i oba puta su šavovi bili lijepi, uredni oporavak brz.
Oba puta spinalna.
Meni je rooming bio najmanji problem. Nije mi ništa bilo teško. I ne bih se mjenjala za običan boravak u bolnici s bebom.

----------


## ana.m

> Bržem oporavku doprinosi ako si mršavija, tj. ako nemaš zaliha na stomaku od pre trudnoće. Rana brže zarasta i sve manje boli.


Ne bih se s ovim složila..Mislim, ja sam u druge dvije trudnoće koje s završile carskim dobila jako puno kila. Prvi carski (99kg) drugo carski (94kg). I oporavila sam se stvarno brzo, evo već treći put to ponavljam  :Rolling Eyes: . 
Uglavnom, trbuh se je sporije vraćao u normalu u drugom porodu koji je bio carski i sad u ovom trečem porodu koji je bi CR. 
Jedio što me još muči oo samog reza je što me ponekad zasvrbi an primjenu vremena.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da vraćanje trbuha u normalu ovisi s brojem trudnoća, a ne s tehnikom - carski versus vagnalni.

----------


## Deaedi

> . Rez je toliko debeli da kad obučem tajice i majcu preko vidi se debela crta.
> Mislim da su me pošteno zaj....i


A gdje ti je rez, zar na trbuhu? Moj je toliko nisko da bi bez problema mogla obuci najmanji bikini i ne bi se vidio, skroz je dole.

----------


## ina33

Svima je tako dolje... nisko... ne vidiš ni na najniže gaćice. Prije su imali neku drugu tehniku, ako dobro pamtim, ne ovu nisko horizontalno, nego vertikalno, ali sad je to stvarno skroz drugačije i... u pravilu... jednostavno i nekomplicirano, u trajanju od 20-tak min.

----------


## mitovski

Rez je meni nisko i ne vidi se on ovako ali je toliko debela crta da se kroz tajice i majcu preko nazire ta debela crta kao da imam zaljepljenu špagu na trbuhu dužinom cijelog reza.

----------


## martinaP

mitovski, mislim da se to zove keloid. Nenormalno cijeljenje rane. Proguglaj malo, možda nađeš neke informacije.

----------


## lastavica1979

> Zalosno je da se mora oslanjati na pomoc cimerica. Nepoznatih osoba..dok se izdvajaju tisuce i tisuce kuna iz place za place medicinskom osoblju, a na kraju rodilja i beba spadnu na samilost nepoznate zene koja lezi pokraj.


 Po bolnicama je jako malo med osoblja,na nekim odjelima zna bit 30 pacijenata a 2 med sestre.Mislim da su premalo placene za to sto rade

----------


## srecica

> Po bolnicama je jako malo med osoblja,na nekim odjelima zna bit 30 pacijenata a 2 med sestre.Mislim da su premalo placene za to sto rade


Potpisujem. Kao u mnogim sferama najmanje ljudi ima tamo gdje ih najvise treba.

----------


## kahna

> Vaša iskustva su stvarno dragocjena...... I super mi je kad pročitam kak je nekom sve prošlo ok, bez većih bolova i problema.. Ja se isto spremam na carski u Petrovu, sredinom trećeg mjeseca. Znam unaprijed da moram na carski radi drugih zdravstvenih problema. Probala bih isto sa spinalnom anastezijom, jer želim odmah vidjeti bebu. Zanima me ima li netko slično iskustvo iz Petrove? Btw. imam i gestacijski dijabetes, ne znam ima li to kakvog utjecaja na carski... molila bih ako netko ima neka saznanja o tome.....


ja bi ti savjetovala da izbjegneš petrovu i izabereš neku rooming in opciju 
čisto da izbjegneš početne probleme s dojenjem
petrova mu nikako nije naklonjena  :Sad:

----------


## mitovski

> ja bi ti savjetovala da izbjegneš petrovu i izabereš neku rooming in opciju 
> čisto da izbjegneš početne probleme s dojenjem
> petrova mu nikako nije naklonjena


Ja sam u trudnoći bila jako naklonjena rooming in-u i jako sam ga željela međutim kako sam završila na hitnom carskom i oporavak mi je bio jako težak i puno sam iskrvarila- bila sam na granici za transfuziju, bila sam sretna da nemam rooming in jer mi je tih par sati da se odmorim jako puno značilo a moja Jana je od prvog dana urlala i nije spavala po noći tako da stvarno ne znam kako bih to izdržala. A bebu se ionako može tražiti da ju donesu na podoj i donijeti će ju a i bebe su skoro stalno s nama osim za doručak, ručak, večeru i par sati preko noći.
Uglavnom ja sam za rooming in ali ne uvijek.

----------


## kahna

pa ok mitrovski, bolje da ima rooming in pa ako ne može, traži da bebu malo uzmu, nego da mora moliti da joj ju nose na podoj (što mi je prvi glas za Petrovu da nose na zahtjev, koliko znam nose svaka 3 sata  :Unsure: )
znamo koliko su važni prvi sati/dani da bi dojenje ispravno krenulo a ipak je, hvala bogu, veća večina žena kojima oporavak ide dobro i brzo,
a slučajevi kao tvoj (  :Sad:  )su rijeđi

----------


## Deaedi

> pa ok mitrovski, bolje da ima rooming in pa ako ne može, traži da bebu malo uzmu, nego da mora moliti da joj ju nose na podoj


Na SD ne uzimaju bebu ako mama ne moze ili joj je lose, jednostavno MORA, po bilo koju cijenu, pa mame, ako se boje da ce se onesvijestiti od bolova, spustaju bebe u njihove krevetice. Zato su onda bebe osuđene da placu u svojim kreveticima, i nemaju bas neku korist od rooming-a.

----------


## kovrčava

> Na SD ne uzimaju bebu ako mama ne moze ili joj je lose, jednostavno MORA, po bilo koju cijenu, pa mame, ako se boje da ce se onesvijestiti od bolova, spustaju bebe u njihove krevetice. Zato su onda bebe osuđene da placu u svojim kreveticima, i nemaju bas neku korist od rooming-a.


Ako im se priprijeti uzimaju bebe, itekako, oni imaju svoje principe, ali uzmu ako se postaviš ''bahatije''(ne znam kako bih drugačije napisala). :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ako im se priprijeti uzimaju bebe, itekako, oni imaju svoje principe, ali uzmu ako se postaviš ''bahatije''(ne znam kako bih drugačije napisala).


Nazalost, tako je, ali bas jedva cekam da predam bebu osobi kojoj sam prijetila ili se bahatila.  :Sad:

----------


## kovrčava

Neće sestre niša , njima su to ionako samo brojke, rade ko po traci, kupanje, prematanje, slijedeći................, tako da kako god da se postaviš one ne mogu biti lošije ili bolje prema bebama, jer ih ionako ne dadiljaju.

----------


## ana.m

> Na SD ne uzimaju bebu ako mama ne moze ili joj je lose, jednostavno MORA, po bilo koju cijenu, pa mame, ako se boje da ce se onesvijestiti od bolova, spustaju bebe u njihove krevetice. Zato su onda bebe osuđene da placu u svojim kreveticima, i nemaju bas neku korist od rooming-a.


Ne znam kada si ti bila, ali ja imam drugačije iskustvo. Ne osobno ja, nego sam vidjela mame u sobi koje su molile da im odnesu bebe i kojima su te iste bebe odnjeli...

----------


## Solange13

opcenito, imam  2 jako dobra iskustva sa c.r. s tim da sam kod 2og ipak jedva cekala da odem kuci svome 1-om djetetu (prvo odvajanje na vise dana...)
a rooming in..
1. dijete sam imala 24 sata sa sobom, i iako je muz bio vecim dijelom s nama, jako sam se namucila s nocnim podojima i nespavanjem. jedan dan sam je ipak dala da je odnesu od 1h do 4h, i dusu isplakala od tuge i griznje savjesti. s 2.-im sam je bogami odmah davala od 1,2 nocu do 5. i tih 3-4 sata spavala ko beba, i hvala bogu da je tako bilo. jer povratak kuci, u sve one obaveze, dijete od 2 i po godine koje puca ljutnja na mamu, i ljubomora na bebu....
eh, da, poslije 1og sam se teze oporavljala, 1. put sam previla sama dijete tek negdje 5. dana, a poslije 2og sam vec 3. dan svrljala okolo po odjelu, da su me tjerali u sobu. (koristila sam taj put neke super homeopatske stvarcice za porod i operacije, pa..)

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne znam kada si ti bila, ali ja imam drugačije iskustvo. Ne osobno ja, nego sam vidjela mame u sobi koje su molile da im odnesu bebe i kojima su te iste bebe odnjeli...


Prije dva mjeseca...

Cura koja je rađala 30h i nije mogla stajati i plakala je od bolova, molila je da odnesu bebeu da odspava sat, dva...nisu htjeli.

----------


## Deaedi

Da pojasnim, ta cura je bila moja cimerica, pa sam sve cula i vidjela.

Meni su ga odnijeli prvu noc na nekih 2 sata (noc nakon carskog, sestre sa odjela su trazile da odnesu bebu-ako se slazem, jer sam dobila jace lijekove protiv bolova i pojacanu infuziju, jer nisam dovoljno mokrila, pa su se prepali) i trecu noc na 1h (to sam trazila da ga pregledaju jer je stalno plakao, ali su ga brzo vratili i rekli da je vjerojatno gladan jer ne vuce dovoljno).

----------


## ana.m

Imaju onda dvostruka mjerila jer su curama koje su bile u mojoj sobi bebe odnosili. Tj. bila je jedna komplicirana koja je stalno nešto zvonila i zvala i svašta i kad je zvala da joj dođu po bebu, po noći odnjeli su je.

----------


## lavica7601

Moj CR je bio dogovoren. Dan kada sam primljena u bolnicu dogovorili smo sutradan CR. U noći dobila trudove i završila na hitnom (jako brzo se otvorila i otišla plodna voda) pod totalnom anestezijom. Naravno, kada sam se probudila - mučnina, vrtoglavica. Uto dođe moj muž, dovezli dijete i tako stoji on kraj mene kada sam počela povraćati (jako, jako).
Da nije izmaknuo krevet s bebom vjerojatno bi i po njoj završilo.
Od anestezije prestala radit crijeva, napuhnula se kao da dvojke nosim, dobivala inekcije pa prošlo.
Kateter tri dana - to me najviše smetalo - dobila i blagu upalu.
Nakon trećeg dan prokrvarila rana - stavili kompresivni zavoj pa stalo.
Nakon otpuštanja drugi dan bolovi, temperatura al duram. Otišla svom gin. na vađenje konaca i rekao sve ok, rana dobro ali ja još kurim. Nakon tjedan dana i antibiotika opet prokrvarila rana jako. U bolnicu - imam velike podljeve - ostajem. Beba ne može sa mnom a ima tek 12 dana. Naravno prestajem dojit i izdajam se narednih 8 dana u bolnici.
Stavili dren, antibiotici na flaše. Dođoh kući i sve ok. Moja cura prihvaća ciku, svi sretni. Rana se zatvorila (tek doma - sama se previjala), popila antibiotike i sve ok. Nakon par dana temperatura, na hitnu, u bolnicu opot isto - ovaj put ne ostajem ali terapija s par antibiotika. Sada sam doma ali opet ne smijem dojit 2 tjedna. Ona stara tek mjesec i po drugi put joj prekidam dojenje. Hranim ju na flašicu i plačem. 
Sve u svemu prošlo je 2 mjeseca dok se nisam rijšila posljedica CR.
Ne želim nikog uplašiti ali dešava se, kako su meni doktori rekli u zadnjih sedam godina nisu imali takav slučaj, na meni se zalomilo. Ali sve bih opet ponovila ako treba.
I naravno, danas isključivo cikimo, ta moja curica je prava.

----------


## mitovski

A joooooj *lavica 7601* strašnoooo, stvarno ti se grozno zalomilo. I svaka čast što cikite - to se zove volja i upornost. Držite se i uživajte nakon ovako teških dana.

----------


## paid

lavica 7601,,,stvarno si prava lavica.svaka čast, srećom ovakvi slučajevi su rjetkost.
moj prvi carski je dobro prošao, ali nije to baš lako kako druge žene koje su prirodno rodile ili nisu rodile misle (barem u mojoj okolini), da se s carskim ne mučiš i da je to sve bezbolno...
čeka me najvjerojatnije i drugi carski i zaista se bojim, ne znam zašto, ali bojim se...

----------


## lavica7601

Upravo tako. Kao to je najlakši način za rodit. Moš mislit. Meni i sada mnogi kažu blago tebi, nisi morala rodit normalno :Shock: . Pa da, ja sam rodila nenormalno, kažem im ja. :Laughing:  
Sve se zaboravi, bitni su naši mali smotuljci.

----------


## mitovski

To i meni govore blago tebi, a meni je sve samo ne blago s obzirom na moje iskustvo. Dobro nekome je sve super prošlo ali ja i danas kažem da bih rađe 24h trudova nego CR.

----------


## andreja

bojala sam se CR užaaaasno!!! tad bi za prirodan porod dala sve na svijetu...ali sad okrećem ploču jer sam se oporavila na jedan,dva! dapače rana je bolila ludo kad je anestezija počela(spinalna) popuštat,ali nakon jedne pikice sa sredstvom protiv bolova sve otišlo ko rukom odnešeno. 1 dan kad su mi izvadili kateter sama bez ičije pomoći sam ustala iz kreveta,otišla do kupaone,popiškila se,pokakila,oprala i vratila se u krevet. za oko 1 sat su me selili u drugu sobu(oni htjeli da me vozaju u krevetu),ja uzela svoju malecku u naručje i lijepo pješaka u drugu sobu... :Grin:   sestre nisu mogle vjerovati! malecku sam dosta nosala u bolnici,a i kod kuće se iskreno nisam baš odmarala previše jer naravno svi su odmah htjeli upoznati našu mrvicu! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Arya

beba mi je okrenuta na zadak (danas sam točno 35+0) i ak se ne okrene na glavicu, izgleda da nemam izbora i da ću morati na carski. htjela bih ga izbjeći pod svaku cijenu, ali na Svetom Duhu prvorotke kojima su bebe na zadak nemaju izbora... razmišljam i o nekoj drugoj bolnici, ali ne znam koja osim Petrove bar želi pokušati zadak pokušati vaginalno poroditi kod prvorotke...

uglavnom, bojim se CR užasno i jako bih željela prirodni porod tako da sam pomalo depresivna zbog ovakve situacije (a postoji teorija i da se zato beba neće okrenuti jer osjeća majčinu tjeskobu i želi je utješiti pa ostaje pod njenim srcem... tako da to ne pomaže)... ali pokušavam se psihički pripremiti na carski rez ako se beba ne okrene jer sam takva da moram unaprijed sve istražiti i znati kako bih se smirila... samo što mi to mirenje s eventualnim carskim rezom nikako ne ide. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Neli

Arya, javi se na SD dr.-u Habeku. Ako beba nije prevelika, kod njega varam nije Indonezija za CR i ima znanje i volju za vaginalni porod u slucaju normalne velicine bebice i mjera zdjelice.

----------


## Neli

Ajme, gluuuupi iPhone i njegov "autofill"!!!
varam=zadak
Indonezija=indikacija

Nadam se da sad ima smisla

----------


## kahna

:Laughing:  Neli 
sad je jasnije

Arya imaš vremena da se beba okrene, jesi li probala sa vježbama?
Ne znam od kuda si i koliko si spremna potezati do bolnice, ali ja bih na tvom mjestu, ako nikako, onda telefonski, provjerila po svima u Zg-u kakva su im iskustva
Varaždin ti isto nije za odbaciti.

Ja sam se spremala za vaginalni porod zadka (s tim da sam bila drugorotka, a prvi bebač je bio 4 kg) s dr. Jukićem u Varaždinu,
njega sam nema, ali mogla bi možda sr. Eriku kontaktirati pa vidjet što ti predlaže.
Uglavnom, ako nisi nekih malih proporcija i ako bebica ne bude prevelika vjerujem da ti budu izašli u susret, gdje god.

Da, moja curka je ipak ostala na zadak i prenjela sam ju 13 dana, prešla je 4 kg tako da su mi svi dogovori i nadanja otpali,
ali i na to mi je sr. Erika rekla da da je bila druga ekipa, rodila bi vaginalno (u salu sam došla 8 cm otvorena nakon niti 2 sata trudova).

Kako god, nije niti CR neki veliki bauk, priznajem da sam se i sama užasno užasno bojala, na kraju me boljelo manje i kraće nego epiziotomija.
Sretno

----------


## ana.m

Dan prije mog poroda sam ostala na patologjij trudnoće. Tamo je bila jedna cura naručena za CR jer je beba bila okrenuta na zadak, dakle pred sam porod. Dan prije CR-a beba se okrenula glavom dole.  :Shock: 
A pnda su je ostavili ipak u bolnici da vide hoće li ostati tako i čekati vaginalni ili će se opet okrenuti na zadak. 
Ne znam nažalost što je bilo dalje, ali bila je varijanta da ide na indukciju..Taj dio mi i nije baš bio jasan.

----------


## apricot

> Neće sestre niša , njima su to ionako samo brojke, rade ko po traci, kupanje, prematanje, slijedeći................, tako da kako god da se postaviš one ne mogu biti lošije ili bolje prema bebama, jer ih ionako ne dadiljaju.


ja se s ovime uopće ne bih složila.
i prije 8 godina u Petrovoj i prije tri godine na SD... sve bebe u sobi (bez obzira na spol) su svaki put dolazile sa drugačijom frizurom, po hodnicima se čulo tepanje, čak i pjevušenje ako su djeca plakala...

ne bih ja baš tako paušalo tvrdila da su to žene kojima nije stalo i kojima su naša djeca samo brojevi. na SD-u je jedna sestra (Mara), znala i imena djeci.
moja jedina zamjerka je dohranjivanje, sve ostalo... odlično.

----------


## kovrčava

> ja se s ovime uopće ne bih složila.
> i prije 8 godina u Petrovoj i prije tri godine na SD... sve bebe u sobi (bez obzira na spol) su svaki put dolazile sa drugačijom frizurom, po hodnicima se čulo tepanje, čak i pjevušenje ako su djeca plakala...
> 
> ne bih ja baš tako paušalo tvrdila da su to žene kojima nije stalo i kojima su naša djeca samo brojevi. na SD-u je jedna sestra (Mara), znala i imena djeci.
> moja jedina zamjerka je dohranjivanje, sve ostalo... odlično.



Nisam mislila u punom smislu da im nije stalo, ali da se vežu s njima, ili da im prirastu srcu čisto sumnjam, ipak mislim da je to prvenstveno njihov posao (neke ga vole više neke manje), ali ja se zbog toga ne bih ustručavala tražiti da mi odnesu bebu, jer umirem od bolova, glavobolje, iscrpljenosti, i sl. (da bi mi zbog toga manje bebu voljele, ako im kažem da ju ''moraju'' odnesti, i da će joj ne znam što zbog toga napraviti !?). Mi smo tamo samo par dana, a osoblje nam treba pomoći, izaći ususret u pojedinim trenucima, biti tu zbog nas.......

----------


## mitovski

> Nisam mislila u punom smislu da im nije stalo, ali da se vežu s njima, ili da im prirastu srcu čisto sumnjam, ipak mislim da je to prvenstveno njihov posao (neke ga vole više neke manje), ali ja se zbog toga ne bih ustručavala tražiti da mi odnesu bebu, jer umirem od bolova, glavobolje, iscrpljenosti, i sl. (da bi mi zbog toga manje bebu voljele, ako im kažem da ju ''moraju'' odnesti, i da će joj ne znam što zbog toga napraviti !?). Mi smo tamo samo par dana, a osoblje nam treba pomoći, izaći ususret u pojedinim trenucima, biti tu zbog nas.......


Ja moram priznati da su se u vinogradskoj sestre vezale za moju Janu, čak su je predamnom ljubile kad su mi je donosile, znale su je točno po prezimenu, govorile kako su si one prijateljice i kako je predivna i preslatka samo da je zahebana - to je ostala i do danas  :Laughing: . Što se toga tiče nemam nikakvih zamjerki čak dapače.
Malo OT jedan dan dovezu bebe u onim kolicima i stoje pred vratima i ja vičem eno moje a sestra viče nije to vaša a ja govorim ma je moja ona na vrhu a ona opet nije to vaša a ja joj kažem pa joooj valjda znam svoje dijete prepoznati a kaže ona ama vaša je u drugim kolicima i bila je  :Laughing: . Eto sestra je znala i koja je moja i kako izgleda bolje od mene  :Embarassed: . Dobro bila su kolica udaljena neki 7m od mene tako da se mogu opravdati.

----------


## Arya

*Neli* i *kahna*, hvala vam na odgovorima!!
*Neli*, skuzila sam da mora da je iphone u pitanju jer znam da on voli raditi takve stvari :D
Poslala sam mail dr. Habeku (hvala, googlu  :Smile: ) i već mi je odgovorio.  :Klap:  I doista, kaže da čak ni kod prvorotke to ne mora biti indikacija za carski rez ako se procjeni da je vaginalni porod moguć. 

Pod pretpostavkom da beba neće biti prevelika i da ne bi postojala disproporcija između njezine glavice i moje zdjelice, ono što mene zabrinjava je sljedeće: što ako se mora izabrati između vaginalnog induciranog poroda i "in labour" carskog reza? naime, mislim da je za bebu bolje da porod počne... 

a ako je samo dr Habek na SD spreman poroditi vaginalno zadak, onda pretpostavljam da bi to značilo indukciju jer kako drugačije potrefiti njegovu smjenu?  :Sad: 

budem pitala i sr. Eriku što kaže za Varaždin... dobro je imati što više informacija. hvala ti.  :Smile: 

*kahna*, pokušavam s vježbama i s moksibustijom... ali sam počela tek prošli tjedan jer se prije nisam zabrinula zato što su mi svi govorili da ima vremena da se beba okrene do 37. tjedna i da se ne moram brinuti... :Sad:

----------


## roberta72

Evo i mog iskustva. Rodila sam 2 puta oba na carski. Prvi put na SD (prije 5 god kad još nije bilo rooming in), iscurila plodna voda, trudova nema, otvorena ništa, indikacija za carski uski kukovi. Rodila u spinalnoj anesteziji i nakon toga 24 sata na intenzivnoj. Moram reći da me nije boljelo ništa, a što sam očekivala nakon što popusti anestezija. Najveća nelagoda je bila skidanje flastera i vađenje katetera (koji moram napomenuti su mi dali prije spinalne). Najnormalnije sam vozila auto za 10 dana, jedino mi se osjet više nije vratio,kao da je neko strano tijelo od pupka do reza, valjda zbog prerezanih mišića.
Drugi put opet carski zbog mogućnosti repture maternice. Isto spinalna ovaj put u Vinogradskoj. Pošto je bila užasna gužva nisam ni stigla do intenzivne nego do predrađaone (gdje su dvije žene ležale poslije poroda i tamo su im donosili bebe i od tamo su bile puštene kući, a da nisu ni išle na odjel babinjača) i onda poslije na odjel. Bez bolova kao i prvi put i bio je brz oporavak. Znači više manje sam dobro prošla, ali počeli su problemi sa vratnom kralježnicom. Imam trnce po tijelu zbog slabe cirkulacije.

----------


## drndalica

Moja sestra je nedavno rodila.
Beba se vrtila do zadnjeg dana, u punom terminu. Čekali su trenutak da se okrene iz zatka-poprečno na glavu. Čudo se dogodilo (sestra je držala je mobitel s donje strane trbuha i puštala Amy Winehouse ne bi li bebu namamila na okret i upalilo je - beba se okrenula  :Shock: ). Kad su to doc. skužili momentalno su ju 'imobilizirali' (da se ne bi opet vratio) namazali gelom i bacili se na indukciju, jer je bilo sad ili nikad! Porod joj je bio jako težak (2. po redu i kaže puno gori od 1.).
Na kraju balade dobila je epiduralnu i kaže da ju je to spasilo, jer da je gel nešto UŽASNO. 
Ispalo je da se beba okretala do zadnjeg trenutka jer je imala abnormalno puno vode i mjesta za plivanje. Kad je izletio van, vodeni val je zalio je cjelokupno osoblje i zid iza njih  :Laughing: .

----------


## Neli

Dr. Habek će ti na "povijesti bolesti" napisati da želiš vaginalni porod i da nema kontraindikacije za to ako tako utvrdi. Prema tome bilo tko kome dođeš u smjenu s trudovima će to vidjeti. Samo je pitanje da li je svatko to u stanju izvesti...

U svakom slučaju, ni CR stvarno nije toliki bauk. Dojenje sam uspostavila normalno, ni dva sata od operacije dobila bebicu  (kontakt koža na kožu) i nismo se više razdvajali osim u periodu jutarnjeg kupanja. A oporavak... ma ako i bude grbavo, to se prvo zaboravi.

----------


## Arya

Neli, mene sada u vezi carskog reza najviše muči to što bebu navodno dobiješ samo da je poljubiš i onda je odnesu... a ja bih jako htjela kontakt koža na kožu da beba bude kolonizirana mojim bakterijama kad već gubi u tom slučaju kolonizaciju bakterijama u vaginalnom kanalu. ili bar da ima kontakt koža na koža s tatom. (to je spominjala dr. pavičić-bošnjak kao alternativu.)

što je sa CR i pupkovinom - jel se može pustiti da otpulsira ili je odmah klamaju i režu?

----------


## Arya

naravno da ne bih bebu htjela u kontaktu koža na kožu samo zbog gore navedenog  :Laughing: 
nekako me rastužuje to da je odmah odvedu i da je daleko od mame...  :Sad:  a bebe rođene vaginalno budu mami na prsima čak i do sat vremena... :Sad:

----------


## mitovski

> naravno da ne bih bebu htjela u kontaktu koža na kožu samo zbog gore navedenog 
> nekako me rastužuje to da je odmah odvedu i da je daleko od mame...  a bebe rođene vaginalno budu mami na prsima čak i do sat vremena...


Evo draga ja sam rodila hitnim carskim u Vinogradskoj a bila sam u trudovima 8 satu i bila mi je jedna predivna primalja s kojom sam razgovarala o svemu i ona je zamolila ( ja nisam jer sam se od straha ukočila) da mi se da beba na podoj dok me šivaju i bili su jako susretljivi i stavili su mi je međutim kako sam jako puno iskrvarila i tlak mi je bio jako nizak meni su se jako tresle ruke i cijela sam se tresla tako da to nije uspjelo ali su oni dali sve od sebe. Na kraju sam zamolila da je uzmu.
Ti svakako napomeni da želiš dojiti bebu pa možda budu susretljivi. Trebali bi biti pogotovo ako je sve uredu.
Kad su me doveli na intenzivnu donjeli su mi bebu i navečer opet isto kao i curama koje su rodile vaginalno (vinogradska nema rooming in).

----------


## katjenka

Evo friško! Prije 7 dana u Vinogradskoj drugi carski(prvi put u Austriji). Došla s planom poroda, predivna babica Blaženka Sumpor i cijelo osoblje! Operacija je boljela kao na živo i to ne mogu shvatiti jer je prvi put bila apsolutno bezbolna! Babica mi je držala dijete na cici sat vremena  i nije se dala smesti od osoblja koji nisu dali duže od 10 minuta. Mali je odmah uhvatio cicku. Uzela sam apartman koji je 100 eura po danu tako da sam imala rooming in za bebicu gotovo od jutra do mraka. Zbog toga mi je i mlijeko brže došlo, zbog toga sam bila mirnija. Inače tamo nemaju roominga i bebe dovoze svakih oko tri sata ali kada sam čula to plakanje i zapomaganje beba koje su bile bez stalnog kontakta majki srce mi je pucalo! Zamjerka jedina pedijatrima koji nemaju sluha za djecu tamo i skoro pa silom ih odnose, prigovaraju majkama zbog mlijeka(doživjela), jako su svisoka i ponašaju se da znaju bolje od mame. Meni je jedna htjela silom oteti dijete jer kao moraju biti na promatranju od ponoći do pet ujutro ali sam se zaprijetila svim i svačim ako ga dirne. Prijetili su mi se i nadohranom bez obzira na mlijeko i to me je taj dan baš obeshrabrilo! Ali nisam se dala, borila sam se za malog kao lavica! Nakon bolne operacije odmah su me, na moj zahtjev smjestili u sobu, muž i dijete cijelo vrijeme sa mnom. Drugi dan sam dobivala injekcije syntocinona za stezanje maternice koje su me ubijale pa sam ih odbila i doktori su me podržali. Naime kako je malac vukao mlijeko tako sam osjećala i kontrakcije tako da ne razumijem zašto potreba za tolikim kljukanjem injekcija. U Austriji nisam primila nijednu i sve je bilo ok. Predzadnji dan sam si sama skinula zavoj i počela mazati kantarionovim uljem kao i nakon prvog CR i bilo mi je puno lakše. Inače kao i nakon prvog carskog, odmah drugi dan dok sam šetala stavila sam si blagi steznik i olakšala si bolove za 50 posto. Predlažem vam da se borite za sebe i svoje bebice svugdje u uvijek kada osjetite da nešto nije kako treba. Nitko vam neće pomoći osim vas samih jer se radi po režimu od prije 50tak godina. Opet svaka čast divnim sestrama koje su mi bile podrška i utjeha! E da, otišla sam dan prije doma na moj zahtjev jer sam se osjećala ok i mislim da bolnica nije prava okolina za majku i bebu! Dršte se i ne dajte na se!!!

----------


## mitovski

*Katjenka* primalja Blaženka se izborila i da meni donesu bebu i  :Naklon:  joj se jer je žena tamo borac i meni je bila kao mama na porodu i bori se za prirodni porod, donjela je lopte u rađaonu ( sestre su skupljale boce da bi mogle kupiti lopte) i zato je ginekolozi baš i ne vole ali žena je prava lavica. Da ih je bar više takvih.

----------


## Arya

katjenka, kako misliš da te bolilo kao na živo?!!!

----------


## drndalica

I mene zanima!! Kao na živo?

Doduše poznajem jednu rodilju koja je rekla da je teško podnijela anesteziju i da je SVE osjećala (i čula), a nije se mogla pomaknuti.

Ja sam imala CR, i osjetila sam samo pred kraj - šivanje stomaka kao da probijaju/natežu kožu nekakvom kukom. Nije boljelo, glasove/razgovor sam čula (ne pamtim sadržaj) i isto tako nisam mogla dati do znanja da 'osjećam' i 'da sam tu, prisutna'. Nije bilo baš ugodno.

----------


## katjenka

Taj dan bila je još jedna žena koja je rodila nekoliko sati prije mene carskim i to joj je također bio drugi porod pa mi se požalila da je osjetila sve isto kao i ja! Kao da su štedjeli na anesteziji, nevjerojatno! Tu gdju i mene je toliko boljelo da smo ih tražili podeblje doze pejnkilersa da dodjemo k sebi! Za vrijeme operacije sam izbezumljeno pitala da mi povećaju dozu a oni meni da sam već dobila slonovsku!!! Znam što je bezbolni carski a bogme znam sad što je BOLNI. Mitovski, mislim da je to bila za nas luda sreća imati Blaženku u našoj smjeni. Ako kome mogu zahvaliti do neba to je ta žena. Borac za bebu i za mamu. Čak me je potjerala da odem po svoju bebu u sobu za novorođenčad i da budem uz nju dok je presvlače da mu slučajno ne daju AD. Nisam znala da to smijem. Žena carica. NJu bih za one nagrade ljudi hrabrost.

----------


## Arya

> što je sa CR i pupkovinom - jel se može pustiti da otpulsira ili je odmah klamaju i režu?


jel zna tko? jer ako odmah režu, onda bih darovala matične stanice; ali ako se može tražiti da otpulsira, onda bih to tražila...

----------


## Arya

katjenka, ne znam što da kažem. užas.  :Sad: 
znači baš si osjetila kako te režu i sve??

----------


## katjenka

Preživiš ali ako bih išla opet vjeruj mi opet Austrija.

----------


## miha

> *Arya* prvotno napisa                      
>                  što je sa CR i pupkovinom - jel se može pustiti da otpulsira ili je odmah klamaju i režu?





> jel zna tko? jer ako odmah režu, onda bih darovala matične stanice; ali ako se može tražiti da otpulsira, onda bih to tražila...


ja imam dogovoren carski na sv.duhu i doktor kod kojeg jesam mi je rekao da ukoliko nema jačeg krvarenja (meni je to drugi carski pa očekuje da će tako biti) da je izvedivo i jedno i drugo. tj., treba samo malo dobre volje za pogoditi zlatnu sredinu - pola krvi iz pupkovine u bebu, pola za uzimanje matičnih stanica  :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> katjenka, kako misliš da te bolilo kao na živo?!!!


Anestezija nije uhvatila, odnosno anesteziolog nije dobro obavio davanje anestezije. Kod spinalne anestezije nije bas jednostavno "pogoditi" pravo mjesto, zato je jako bitno imati dobrog anesteziologa. Kod prvog carskog mi je bio dr. Žalac i sve je bio OK; ali drugi put anestezilogica me pikala 6 puta u kicmu - i kada je doktor zarezao, ona me upitala da li me boli. Ja sam se prestrasila od same pomisli da bi me uopce moglo boljeti, pa sam dobila tahikardiju od straha.

----------


## emira

Prvi porod- mjesec dana prije ležala sam na PT na SD-u. Trudnoću je pratio *dr. Habek*. Cijelo vrijeme beba je bila okrenuta na nožicama dolje, što je navodno gori položaj od stava guzom. Dogovor sa dr. Habekom je bio pokušaj vaginalnog poroda. Imala sam puno povjerenje u njega jer je bio jako samouvjeren, sve mi je lijepo objasnio... No, jedini uvijet je bio da trudnoća bude terminska. Nažalost, u 34. tj pukao je vodenjak, dr. Habek me pregledao, bila sam 7 cm otvorena i nije bilo nikakvog premišljanja niti opcija osim hitnog carskog. Beba je bila premala i prekrhka za bilo kakve pokušaje vaginalnog poroda. Od tog pregleda do trenutka kad je beba bila vani prošlo je niti 20 min. Sve se odvijalo kao u američkim ER scenama, dvadeset ljudi oko mene, svaki radi svoje. Spinalna anestezija nije došla u obzir zbog hitnosti i nemogućnosti sjedanja i poginjanja koje je potrebno za davanje spinalne anestezije. Anesteziolog mi je bio dr. Žalac, i uz dr. Habeka kao operatera bolju ekipu nisam mogla dobiti. Zahvat nisam osjetila, zadnje čega se sjećam je stavljanje maske i prvo nakon operacije kako me voze na krevetu u sobu. U intenzivnoj nije bilo mjesta pa su me stavili u normalnu sobu na odjelu babinjača. Prikopčali su mi pokretni uređaj za očitavanje ekg-a, pulsa i tlaka. Dr. Žalac me u idućih 12 h obilazio svakih pola h. Prvih 24 sata sam bila na infuziji, nakon 36 sati su me prvi put digli na noge i to mi je bio najgori trenutak- imala sam osjećaj kao da će mi cijela utroba ispast van a toliko mi se vrtilo u glavi i zujalo u ušima da sam se prepala. 48 h nakon carskog bila sam pokretna i išla sam pješke od odjela babinjača na odjel neonatologije dojiti bebu. Bila sam prisiljena sjediti i na onim drvenim školskim stolicama. Bolilo me ko vrag, al nisam imala izbora. Oporavak je trajao nekih mjesec dana. Što se tiče samog reza, on je gotovo neprimjetan i dr. Habek je to odlično obavio. Sve u svemu carski mi nije ostao u nimalo lijepom sjećanju.
Drugi porod, beba u normalnom položaju. Od početka sam inzistirala da bih htjela vaginalno roditi ovaj put i u tome sam imala punu podršku svog doktora. Na svakoj povijesti bolesti crvenim slovima je napisao "Želi VBAC!! " i potrctao. Kad sam došla u predrađaonu, beba je procijenjena na preko 4 kg i dvojica doktora su me na lijep način pokušavala odgovoriti od pokušaja VBAC. Nisam se dala pokolebati i dogovorila sam se s njima da pokušamo ali ako procjene da bilo kakva opasnost prijeti bebi ili meni idemo na SC. Vaginalni porod je uspio. Beba je bila 4050. Zaradila sam epiziotomiju i nalijeganje na trbuh. Epiziotomija me dugo i jako boljela, sa kreveta sam se dizala skoro kao i poslije carskog. Bolilo me sve, imala sam muskulfiber, bolila su me rebra od nalijeganja na trbuh... Sve u svemu nisam bila od onih sretnica koje 2 sata nakon vaginalnog poroda sjede po turski i soje bebu  :Smile:  Ali opet drugačiji je osjećaj. Svjestan si svega, nema onih "izbrisanih" trenutaka kao nakon carskog. Sve u svemu, imala sam priliku iskusiti čari carskog reza i čari teškog vaginalnog poroda, ali da sutra moram poboviti opet bi izabrala ovaj drugu  :Smile:

----------


## paid

osvrnula bi se na temu prvorotka i zadak-obvezan carski.
totalna glupost, sa mnom je bila cura koja je rodila normalno svoje dijete na zadak.porod je trajao neka 4 sata, bolilo je ko ludo a li nisu joj ni predlagali carski.beba 3 kg.
kod mene nisu ni pokušavali, 15 dana prije termina puknuo vodenjak, beba 4300,zadak.to je po njima nemoguće za vaginalni.već od 6 mjeseca su mi rekli da je beba izuzetno napredna u svim mjerama i da će se teško okrenuti zbog položaja maternice, nekako se guzom uglavio u zdjelicu.tako je i bilo, ogromna beba koja se nikako nije pomakla iz tog svog položaja.
Sad iščekujemo šta će biti s drugim, nitko se ne usudi još ništa komentirati,trudnoća uredna, sve opcije otvorene...
e da radi se o Dubrovačkom rodilištu

----------


## sillyme

Pitanje za iskusne koje su radjale u Vinogradskoj - da li su vam automatski planirali cr ako je prvi porod bio cr neovisno o vremenu proteklom izmedju dva poroda? Ja iskreno ne bih VBAC nego opet cr, bila je neki dan neka vijest iz crne kronike koja me ucvrstila u tom uvjerenju... 

Drugo pitanje - ako vam je zakazan planirani cr u kojem je to tjednu? Ja bih nekako da nije u 38. nego bar u 39. ili u 40. tjednu, malo me je strah toga sto zakazu termin cim se napuni 38. tjedan a mislim da je za bebu puno znaci tih dva tjedna vise... Ionako uvijek stignu napraviti cr ako trudovi krenu ranije...

----------


## Leni

da li vas je rez od prvog carskog bolio u drugoj trudnoći? ja sam se jako brzo oporavila od prvog carskog, ali me je zadnjih dana rez počeo boliti, u nekim nepravilnim razmacima... znate li što o ovome?

----------


## srecica

> Pitanje za iskusne koje su radjale u Vinogradskoj - da li su vam automatski planirali cr ako je prvi porod bio cr neovisno o vremenu proteklom izmedju dva poroda? Ja iskreno ne bih VBAC nego opet cr, bila je neki dan neka vijest iz crne kronike koja me ucvrstila u tom uvjerenju... 
> 
> Drugo pitanje - ako vam je zakazan planirani cr u kojem je to tjednu? Ja bih nekako da nije u 38. nego bar u 39. ili u 40. tjednu, malo me je strah toga sto zakazu termin cim se napuni 38. tjedan a mislim da je za bebu puno znaci tih dva tjedna vise... Ionako uvijek stignu napraviti cr ako trudovi krenu ranije...


Mislim da ovo nije pravilo, vec se predlaze VBAC ako nema indikacija za CR.
Ako se dogovori CR zbog indikacija uvijek mozes traziti da cekaju da porod pocne, odnosno da beba da neki znak ... naravno opet ako to ne ugrozava ni tebe ni bebu.

----------


## emira

> da li vas je rez od prvog carskog bolio u drugoj trudnoći? ja sam se jako brzo oporavila od prvog carskog, ali me je zadnjih dana rez počeo boliti, u nekim nepravilnim razmacima... znate li što o ovome?


nije me bolio, tj. bolilo me nisko dolje u području reza tek kad su me već prali jaki trudovi i to me prepalo jer sam se bojala rupture, pitala doktora i sestru i oni rekli da je to ok

----------


## Nimrod

> ja se s ovime uopće ne bih složila.
> i prije 8 godina u Petrovoj i prije tri godine na SD... sve bebe u sobi (bez obzira na spol) su svaki put dolazile sa drugačijom frizurom, po hodnicima se čulo tepanje, čak i pjevušenje ako su djeca plakala...
> 
> ne bih ja baš tako paušalo tvrdila da su to žene kojima nije stalo i kojima su naša djeca samo brojevi. na SD-u je jedna sestra (Mara), znala i imena djeci.
> moja jedina zamjerka je dohranjivanje, sve ostalo... odlično.


U Petrovoj imam slično iskustvo. Prema mamama nisu uvijek bile najraspoloženije, ali bebače su mazile, pazile, tepale im i nakon prvog dana više nisu ni pitale tko je čiji, samo su nam ih dodavale. Jedna je mome dala i nadimak.

----------


## roberta72

Leni, mene je rez od prvog carskog bolio dosta i bila mi je druga trudnoća jako umarajuća. U sedmom mj trudnoće rekla je dr da se rez razvukao na 2 mm i da je moguća ruptura pa sam morala na održavanje i kasnije na drugi carski.

----------


## Lili75

> Pitanje za iskusne koje su radjale u Vinogradskoj - da li su vam automatski planirali cr ako je prvi porod bio cr neovisno o vremenu proteklom izmedju dva poroda? Ja iskreno ne bih VBAC nego opet cr, bila je neki dan neka vijest iz crne kronike koja me ucvrstila u tom uvjerenju... 
> 
> Drugo pitanje - ako vam je zakazan planirani cr u kojem je to tjednu? Ja bih nekako da nije u 38. nego bar u 39. ili u 40. tjednu, malo me je strah toga sto zakazu termin cim se napuni 38. tjedan a mislim da je za bebu puno znaci tih dva tjedna vise... Ionako uvijek stignu napraviti cr ako trudovi krenu ranije...


i mene ovo isto zanima samo na SD. Jel netko zna? meni bi razmak bio 2 god, voljela bih čak sa svojim trudovima doći na carski,al vidim da se to ne prakticira, prošli put je bio hitni carski, nakon 22 sata trudova i pokušaja vaginalnog poroda, uska zdjelica, nisam se otvarala i još 100 čuda. Iskreno ovaj put bi najradije direktno na carski, svaka čas tosima koji imaju hrabrosti za VBAC. Isto znam za svakojaka iskustva, pa ne bih isprobavala. No thanx.

----------


## ina33

> Drugo pitanje - ako vam je zakazan planirani cr u kojem je to tjednu? Ja bih nekako da nije u 38. nego bar u 39. ili u 40. tjednu, malo me je strah toga sto zakazu termin cim se napuni 38. tjedan a mislim da je za bebu puno znaci tih dva tjedna vise... Ionako uvijek stignu napraviti cr ako trudovi krenu ranije...


Za SD - ako je planirani (elektivni), a ne hitni carski, ako dobro kužim, na SD-u ide s 38+3 dana tipa, to ti je, znači, 39. tjedan.

----------


## Leni

hvala na iskustvima.... ja sam sad u 26 tj, i počeo me je boliti rez zadnjih tjedan dana... neku noć sam poludila koliko je bolilo... i to samo na jednoj strani...
rez se je rastegnuo, onako vizualno...

----------


## Deaedi

> da li vas je rez od prvog carskog bolio u drugoj trudnoći? ja sam se jako brzo oporavila od prvog carskog, ali me je zadnjih dana rez počeo boliti, u nekim nepravilnim razmacima... znate li što o ovome?


Ne, ni u trudnoci, ni kad su poceli trudovi.

----------


## Deaedi

> Za SD - ako je planirani (elektivni), a ne hitni carski, ako dobro kužim, na SD-u ide s 38+3 dana tipa, to ti je, znači, 39. tjedan.


Da, čekaju da se uđe u 39tj. Ja sam prvi put išla na carski sa 38+5, drugi put sam imala dogovoren isto sa 38+5, ali bebac se pozurio, pukao mi vodenjak i poceli trudovi sa tocno 38tj. Tako da je bolje ne cekati zadnji cas, jer ako beba pozuri, mozes zavrsiti na VBAC-u. Ja sam imala srece, neke doktorice su predlagale da probam vaginalno, ali ja nisam bila za to.

----------


## Lili75

*Daedi*, uh thanx na informacijama  i ja bih sto kasnije carski al bome ne bih da se bebi pozuri pa da isprobavam VBAC...s obzirom da se ja otvaram brzinom kornjace odnsono skoro nikako (jer se moj mesnati sportski grlic ne da), nekako sumnjam da bi ovaj put bilo drugacije,ali bolje previse ne riskirati...

daj mi reci kako su reagirale kad si rekla da nisi za pokusaj vaginalnog? jesu samo rekle ok idemo na cr ili je bilo forsiranja za vag.? to me bas zanima.

i imaju li neki razmak izmedju poroda koji je njima kriterij da se ne ide na VBAC? koliki je tebi bio razmak izmedju poroda?

----------


## Lili75

i fakat carski u 39 tj mi je skroz ok.

*ina33*, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Deaedi

> *Daedi*, uh thanx na informacijama i ja bih sto kasnije carski al bome ne bih da se bebi pozuri pa da isprobavam VBAC...s obzirom da se ja otvaram brzinom kornjace odnsono skoro nikako (jer se moj mesnati sportski grlic ne da), nekako sumnjam da bi ovaj put bilo drugacije,ali bolje previse ne riskirati...
> 
> daj mi reci kako su reagirale kad si rekla da nisi za pokusaj vaginalnog? jesu samo rekle ok idemo na cr ili je bilo forsiranja za vag.? to me bas zanima.
> 
> i imaju li neki razmak izmedju poroda koji je njima kriterij da se ne ide na VBAC? koliki je tebi bio razmak izmedju poroda?


Razmak između poroda je bio 5 i pol godina.

Ovako, imala sam srecu da je u smjeni bio i moj doktor kod kojeg sam pratila trudnoću, tako da nije bilo previse nagovaranja.
Dva puta su došle dvije doktorice do mene, pitale zašto carski, da li bi pokušala VBAC, ali kada sam rekla da ne želim riskirati, odmah su se složile. Osim toga, pukao mi je vodenjak a imala sam sve jace i cesce trudove, ali se uopce nisam otvorila, pa ko zna kako bi vaginalni i napredovao.

----------


## miha

> Za SD - ako je planirani (elektivni), a ne hitni carski, ako dobro kužim, na SD-u ide s 38+3 dana tipa, to ti je, znači, 39. tjedan.


očito ovisi od doktora do doktora. meni je rečeno da je nova praksa čekati puni 39 tj. (do sada se išlo s navršenih 38tj.) kada nema prirodnih mehanizama koji pokreću porod.

mene planiraju primiti u bolnicu s 38+6tj. pa polako pripremati i poroditi s cca 39+2 ili +3. 

ukoliko se dogodi čudo i bilo što krene ranije - još bolje, ali i dalje ostaje carski...

----------


## ina33

> očito ovisi od doktora do doktora. meni je rečeno da je nova praksa čekati puni 39 tj. (do sada se išlo s navršenih 38tj.) kada nema prirodnih mehanizama koji pokreću porod.
> 
> mene planiraju primiti u bolnicu s 38+6tj. pa polako pripremati i poroditi s cca 39+2 ili +3. 
> 
> ukoliko se dogodi čudo i bilo što krene ranije - još bolje, ali i dalje ostaje carski...


Vidiš, nisam to znala, to je za SD da se više ne radi elektivni u 39.-tome (38 plus formula), nego se ulazi u 40-ti (39 plus) za elektivni? Uh, ovako, načelno, ja bih bila edgy, jer sam htjela izbjeći početak trudova i završavanje na hitnom CR-u. Doduše, kod mene se točno znalo sve i datumi i da će dijete bit donešeno (IVF, i to transfer petodnevnog embrija, tu nema sumnje kad se dogodila implantacija i kad je počela trudnoća) i točno je bilo kako je i doktor rekao - tj. procjena prije i procjena poslije poroda su identične, tj. za procjenu datuma carskog su meni uzimali u obzir kad je bio embrio transfer, plus je li bio embrio transfer 3. dana starosti embrija ili 5. dana starosti embrija, fakat su bili maheri i to mi je super ostalo u sjećanju po savjesnosti  :Smile: .

----------


## bfamily

> hvala na iskustvima.... ja sam sad u 26 tj, i počeo me je boliti rez zadnjih tjedan dana... neku noć sam poludila koliko je bolilo... i to samo na jednoj strani...
> rez se je rastegnuo, onako vizualno...


Mene je počeo boliti, oko 30. tjedna, sad sam 32.
Pitala sam ginekologa, on kaže da je sve ok, i da je to normalno. No mene isto strah...

----------


## miha

> hvala na iskustvima.... ja sam sad u 26 tj, i počeo me je boliti rez zadnjih tjedan dana... neku noć sam poludila koliko je bolilo... i to samo na jednoj strani...
> rez se je rastegnuo, onako vizualno...


počeo te boliti izvana ili unutra (tj. rez na samoj maternici)?

moj je u 24tj. bio stanjen na 2 i po mm i upozorena sam na mogućnost rupture (koja u samoj trudnoći iznosi manjeod 1%,kako sam se kasnije informirala)

vanjski rez nema veze sničim

----------


## miha

> ovako, načelno, ja bih bila edgy, jer sam htjela izbjeći početak trudova i završavanje na hitnom CR-u.


u tom slučaju pretpostavljam da bi hospitalizirali ranije pa promatrali.
donešenost djeteta tj. procjena veličine ili slično nema veze s tim (po tom kriteriju bi me mogli već sad poroditi)
kod mene su 100% sigurni da ni do punog termina neće doći do nikakvih promjena pa nema nikakve 'opasnosti' od hitnog carskog.
do punog 39tj. se po novom čeka jer kod elektivnog carskog dijete ostaje zakinuto za prirodne poticaje poroda (djelovanje hormona i sl. prisutnog u samom porodu)

(op.a. moj prvi porod je završio elektivnim carskim u 42.tjednu bez ikakve naznake mogućnosti pokretanja prirodnog poroda.)

----------


## Arya

miha, a zar ne ostaje beba zakinuta za prirodne poticaje poroda bez obzira kada se vrši elektivan carski rez? mislim, kakve veze ima jel to u 39. ili 40. tjednu onda? (ti kažeš da kod tebe nije bilo naznaka za pokretanje prirodnog poroda pa pretpostavljam da je to druga priča i moje se pitanje ne odnosi na tvoj slučaj.)

ja sam prvorotka i nemam pojma kako bi išlo moje otvaranje itd., ali koliko sam čitala o svemu tome, htjela bih - ako budem morala na carski (kod mene je zadak u pitanju) - izbjeći hladni carski rez baš zbog toga da beba ne bude zakinuta jer takve bebe znaju imati veću vjerojatnost da će razviti probleme s disanjem, astmom itd...

----------


## Arya

a spominju se i teškoće u povezivanju između majke i bebe (Odent)...

uglavnom, nekako si mislim, ako će morati biti carski, da bar bude in labour carski

----------


## sillyme

Arya - vjerujem da brineš, i ja sam kad sam bila trudna brinula o svemu tome, no eto moje iskustvo a i iskustvo većine mojih poznatih koje su rodile na cr je da je s bebom bilo sve ok, da smo se sve super i brzo oporavile, povezale s bebama i dojile (ok, bilo je problema s dojenjem -ali njih bude i bez cr). Zapamti, kolikogod je važno i prvi kontakt, i prvi podoj, i bakterije i povezanost... sve je to u stvari objektivno vrlo vrlo vrlo malo spram ostatka života koji ćete provesti zajedno... Meni je u početku bilo malo žao što nisam čula prvi plač bebe jer sam završila u punoj anesteziji, ali kasnije sam se skroz skulirala po tom pitanju - pa vidim je svaki dan, držim je svaki dan, ljubim je svaki dan... tih prvih par sati nisam, ok, život ide dalje, najbitnije je da smo svi skupa zdravi i sretni...

----------


## ina33

Miha, koliko shvaćam, za elektivni ne čekaju trudove niti taj prirodan početak poroda? Tj. kad krenu trudovi, onda je kategorija hitni? Ili su se nešto upgrejdali. Koliko sam shvatila, smisao elektivnog je da te ne uhvate trudovi, a ako već krene, onda je kateogrija hitni? MIslim, to, praksa po našim bolnicama? Tj. pitam isto što i Arya.

Arya, ne znam Odentove klasifikacije, ali mislim da bi onda tvoj rez išao pod hitni, a hladni je elektivni (po našim bolnicama, u ZG-u)?

----------


## kovrčava

Imala sam elektivni carski na SD-u s 39+3, prije godinu dana.

----------


## apricot

> Dva puta su došle dvije doktorice do mene, pitale zašto carski, da li bi pokušala VBAC, ali kada sam rekla da ne želim riskirati, odmah su se složile.


Ne znam što mi je draže od ovo dvoje: to što su pokušale ili to što nisu navaljivale.

Dobro je što si se uspjela izboriti za porod kakav želiš. 
Kada bi to barem svima i uvijek uspijevalo.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam rodila carskim u 42 tjednu. Pukla mi je voda točno u 00.00 u Petak a bila sam narućena za carski u 08.00 isti dan. Išla sam na hitni jer mi je voda bila zelena, rodila u 00.50, probudila se u valjda 01. i nešto sitno i buncala 2 sata da gdje mi je dijete, sjećam se jedino, kad sam već dolazila k sebi, da je žena koja je jadna ležala pored mene u toj šok sobi ili šta li je, rekla: Ajme više kuka da gdje joj je dijete satima!  :Embarassed: 
Nisam imala nekih problema, s obzirom da sam ležala zadnjih 6 mjeseci trudnoće, al ono baš ležala - wc-krevet, mislila sam da će mi trebati mjeseci da uspijem stat na noge normalno. Kad ono 12-13 sati nakon sam se uzdigla sama, hodala valjda 20 sati nakon, i onda se oporavljala do neke pune snage mjesec dana, iako sam nosila i malog i dojila full time i sve. Još mi je doduše utrnut trbuh, dole onako oko ožiljka, ježi me na dodir, i ponekad kad mjenja vrijeme bole me mišići. Ali osim toga, sve je prošlo dobro.

Htjela bi sljedeći put imat neki super porod, doma uz neku laganu muziku, sa mm-em, i sve to. Ali me strah i brijem da će sljedeći put, ako dao Bog sve bude OK sa trudnoćom, opet bit carski  :Sad:  Al ja sam u onoj skupini žena kojima je luksuz razmišljat o porodu, glavno da izguram i da se rodi živo i zdravo, porod i bolnicu i sve to moram prebolit i ostavit iza sebe.

----------


## Leni

> Dobro je što si se uspjela izboriti za porod kakav želiš. 
> Kada bi to barem svima i uvijek uspijevalo.


X

----------


## miha

> Miha, koliko shvaćam, za elektivni ne čekaju trudove niti taj prirodan početak poroda? Tj. kad krenu trudovi, onda je kategorija hitni? Ili su se nešto upgrejdali. Koliko sam shvatila, smisao elektivnog je da te ne uhvate trudovi, a ako već krene, onda je kateogrija hitni? MIslim, to, praksa po našim bolnicama? Tj. pitam isto što i Arya.
> 
> Arya, ne znam Odentove klasifikacije, ali mislim da bi onda tvoj rez išao pod hitni, a hladni je elektivni (po našim bolnicama, u ZG-u)?



hitni carski je kad je ugrožen život majke ili djeteta, kad je porod u punom  jeku, ali negdje zašteka, kad plodna voda pozeleni i sl. pa postupaju po hitnom postupku. 

ni jedan porod ne počinje fazom kada moraš tiskat, prema tome ako si u bolnici, imaš dogovoren carski, ali se ipak pričeka da dobiješ koji trud po meni je to i dalje elektivni, samo ne 'na hladno'. 

kako mi je rečeno na SD-u to je kod carskog najbolja opcija, ali nije primjenjiva kod svakog slučaja (kod mene iz nekog razloga ne dolazi do prirodnog pokretanja poroda, a i ne smijem ući u trudove zbog jako stanjene stijenke maternice).

koja je točno razlika između 38. i 39. tjedna ne znam - rečeno mi je samo da su pedijatri suglasni oko toga da je dijete iza 39tj. ipak nešto zrelije nego ono tjedan dana mlađe i da se po njihovoj preporuci zbog toga po novom čeka.

drugi je slučaj kad porod krene ili postoje bilo kakvi problemi kod majke ili djeteta - tada se po novom ne čeka do 36tj. kao do sada već se dijete porađa već nakon 34tj. - tako mi je rečeno... 

ps. da trudnoća ne mora trajati 40tj.onda ne bi toliko trajala. ako se spusti granica na 38tj., (jer kakva je razlika između 38. i 39.), zašto ju onda ne ismo spustili još više?
mislim da je ipak najbolje koliko god jeto moguće pratiti prirodni tijek stvari - medicina i kirurgija nisu tu da bi ju zamijenile nego da bi 'uskočile kad priroda zašteka. ja sam za to da se čeka.

što se povezivanja s djetetom tiče - svakačast Odentu, ali ja sam rodila pa ne mogu ništa tvrditi o različitosti doživljaja kod carskog i vaginalnog jer imam iskustvo samo carskog, pa po čemu onda on izvodi svoje zaključke (eto malo materijala za debatu)?

rodila sam pod spinalnom anestezijom i vidjela i čula svoje dijete odmah, dojila ga 2 godine etc. i sve 5. 
no, slažem se da žene koje rađaju u potpunoj narkozi ostaju zakinute za dio doživljaja.

----------


## ina33

Kužim, znači, po novoj paradigmi, ne ulaziš u bolnicu u 39.-tom, nego u 40.-tom tjednu - znači, ne na 38+nešto, nego na 39 plus nešto i čeka se početak trudova za elektivni? Ako to padne noću - onda kod dežurne ekipe ili kako? Samo pitam.

----------


## miha

> Kužim, znači, po novoj paradigmi, ne ulaziš u bolnicu u 39.-tom, nego u 40.-tom tjednu - znači, ne na 38+nešto, nego na 39 plus nešto i čeka se početak trudova za elektivni? Ako to padne noću - onda kod dežurne ekipe ili kako? Samo pitam.


a čuj, ne postoje dva identična slučaja. mislim da je porod ipak malo prekomplicirana stvar da bi se za svaki slučaj primijenio isti obrazac... (pod komplicirana mislim na to da previše faktora utječe na njegov tijek). to je ipak nešto o čemu treba raspravljati od slučaja do slučaja. 
meni su dane opće natuknice i smjernice - sažete u tih nekoliko rečenica koje sam ranije napisala. 
sve ostalo, do trenutka kada primim svoju bebu u ruke, podložno je promjenama...

----------


## ina33

Thnx, očito su onda promijenili i za elektivni ide u 40.-tome, a ne u 39., kako su prije radili.

----------


## Arya

išla sam danas napraviti cervikalni bris pa sam pitala usput doktoricu da li se može napraviti CR kada počnu trudovi (in-labour-non-emergency c-section), ali mi je rečeno da se to na SD ne prakticira i praktički je nemoguće dogovoriti. to mora biti dogovoreni carski rez. jedino ako ih beba zezne i trudovi krenu prije, pretpostavljam.

zbedirala sam se jako. čini mi se da imam izbor između dva zla: induciranog vaginalnog poroda i dogovorenog hladnog carskog reza i grozim se i jednog i drugog.

sad idem plakati, a onda se moram psihički pripremiti za to sve što me čeka.

jedino ako beba učini okret i skroz promjeni rasplet ove priče, naravno...

----------


## ina33

Ajme, Arya, ne znam što ti reći a da ne pokrenem neku lavinu diskusija... Najbolje reći drži se i bit će sve OK, a kasnije će ti to možda sjesti na drugačiji način - to što te sada plaši. Držim palčeve da se beba okrene i bude onako kako si planirala, ako i ne bude, bit će sve OK.

----------


## ancy

Poz, evo da ti pobliže opišem iskustvo svog carskog reza, imala ga zbog nemogučnosti širenja zdjeličnih kostiju,rodila sam 2009 g u Varaždinskom rodilištu i imam samo riječi pohvale jer doktorski tim je bio jako ljubazan, pažljiv i stvarno oporavila sam se u najkraćem roku, dobila sam spinalnu anesteziju tako da sam za vrijeme carskog bila posve prisebna trajao je nekih 45 min u globali, jedan dan provela u krevetu a već drugi dan me digli i normalno dojila dijete, presvlačila  i funkcionirala ko da ništa nije bilo, nikakvih bolova nisam imala i da sad imam mogućnost pošto sam trudna i drugo dijete bi išla rodit carskim rezom..

----------


## drndalica

Mislim da nemaš razloga za tugovanje zbog 'hladnog carskog'. Ako već moraš na carski bolje da je 'hladan' nego u trudovima. Iskreno, ne razumijem taj termin 'in-labor'. Koliko ja kužim, postoji planirani (elektivni) i hitan CR, ne i nešto između. Mislim da doktori znaju zašto to rade i izvode CR pod trudovima samo kad je teška nužda i ugroženost  majke/bebe u pitanju - znači hitnoća. Nisam 100% sigurna, ali pretpostavljam da je sam zahvat puno rizičniji i kompliciraniji ako se izvodi kad maternica ima kontrakcije, nekako mi se čini logično. Doživjela sam hitni CR i nije baš ugodno iskustvo.

----------


## Arya

ne, postoji i takozvani "in-labour non-emergency c-section"  :Smile: 
pričeka se početak trudova (odnosno bebin signal da je spremna za porod) i onda se radi carski rez - to je najbolje za bebu jer bude izložena hormonima koji potpomažu sazrijevanje njenih pluća. (bebe rođene carskim rezom imaju veću vjerojatnost da će imati probleme s disanjem.) 
osim toga, dojenje se lakše uspostavlja jer naviranje mlijeka zna kasniti kod žena koje rode hladnim CR.

----------


## valentine

> ne, postoji i takozvani "in-labour non-emergency c-section" 
> pričeka se početak trudova (odnosno bebin signal da je spremna za porod) i onda se radi carski rez - to je najbolje za bebu jer bude izložena hormonima koji potpomažu sazrijevanje njenih pluća. (bebe rođene carskim rezom imaju veću vjerojatnost da će imati probleme s disanjem.) 
> osim toga, dojenje se lakše uspostavlja jer naviranje mlijeka zna kasniti kod žena koje rode hladnim CR.


Upravo ovakav CR sam ja imala (nisam znala da se tako zove).
Beba je bila okrenuta na zadak u stavu nožicama, 4020 g teška, pupkovina omotana oko vrata. Na redovnom pregledu CTG-om ustanovljeni trudovi. Odmah zaprimljena u bolnicu, međutim, trudovi su stali. Bila sam 37+4. Ostavili su me u bolnici da čekam porod (CR), odnosno čekali su se moji trudovi da bi se napravio CR ili da uđem u 39 tj. 
CTG se radi ujutro, popodne i navečer. 
Rodila sam sa 38+1 pod totalnom anestezijom. Digla sam se nakon 24 sata (kad su mi skinuli kateter). Bolilo je jako ali podnošljivo. Kad su nudili sredstvo protiv boli, ja sam uzela, nekad sam i sama zatražila.

Za mene najgori dio tog poroda je bio što sam bebu vidjela tek nakon 30 sati. No, bez obzira na to, dojenje smo uspostavili bez ikakvih problema, isključivo dojila 6 mj. a evo, nadam se da će još duuugo.
Išle smo doma peti dan. 
Uglavnom, oporavak mi je bio jako brz, mogu čak reći puno brži nego prvi, vaginalni, uz kojeg sam dobila i sve bonuse (prokidanje vodenjaka, širenje zdjelice rukom, drip, epi ....) iza kojeg nisam mogla doći k sebi dobra tri tjedna  :Sad: 

Na kraju, moram priznati da mi je ovaj drugi porod CR u puno ljepšem sijećanju od prvog vaginalnog  :Yes:

----------


## andynoa

evo da ne pišem ponovo:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64439-N...79#post1855379
 :Smile:

----------


## riba26

Ja imam jedno pitanje.. sa carskim rezom sa spinalnom anestezijom, je li ti daju ikakve sedative ili neki 'koktel' droge da nisi skroz svjesan svega? Meni je nezamisljivo da ja, u potpuno svjesno stanje, moram slušati te zvukove i 'znati' da mi režu trbuh, maternicu, itd...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pa ako ti je nezamislivo tražiš opću. Spinalna i ide da budeš svjestan. Nemam lično iskustvo.

----------


## ina33

> Ja imam jedno pitanje.. sa carskim rezom sa spinalnom anestezijom, je li ti daju ikakve sedative ili neki 'koktel' droge da nisi skroz svjesan svega? Meni je nezamisljivo da ja, u potpuno svjesno stanje, moram slušati te zvukove i 'znati' da mi režu trbuh, maternicu, itd...


Večer prije na SD-u daju ko želi apaurin, ali svega si svjestan, ali nije ti bed. Imaš topic "tehnički opis carskog reza na SD-u", odlično je sve pisano.

----------


## drndalica

Oba poroda bila su mi carski rez. Prvi totalna, drugi spinalna anestezija. Spinalna mi je puno bolja, potpuno si svjestan, ništa ne osjećaš (bol) iako se osjeća i čuje 'čupanje, natezanje, rezuckanje'  :Smile:  . Iz mog iskustva spinalna je puno bolja opcija. Mogla sam sve vidjeti (zrcalna rasvjeta), nisam gledala sve, samo najzanimljivije - izlazak bebe. Bilo je super, ništa traumatično, i danas se rado prisjećam.

----------


## riba26

Ina - hvala za info! našla i pročitala... i dalje nisam ništa vidjela da ti daju nešto da ti malo zamuti misle. onda valjda ne daju? 

ja sam prvi put rodila bez ikakve droge, prirodno, i to je bilo iskustvo samo tako - jako, jako bolno i nimalo ugodno. muž nije mogao bit kraj mene jer ne daju, a nije ni nitko drugi bio blizu do samog tiskanja (jer je bilo puno prometa pa sam bila u jednu sobicu do rađaone).
drugi put sam rodila hitno na carski pod općom jer sam imala nesreću gdje sam pala sa velike visine... to je prića sama za sebe...
ovaj treći put bi stvarno voljela imati ljepše iskustvo i kad već moram na carski, ciljala sam na spinalnu zbog toga što je kao bolje za bebu i možeš ju odmah vidjeti... ali bojim se posljedice te spinalne (jeli moguće imati problema sa kičmom kasnije?) i strašim se samog pomisao da ću bit budna i znati da me režu i šivaju dok sam budna, a uz to svi kažu da vidiš bebu samo par sekundi... malo me peče savjest, ali mislim da ću ipak ja pod opčom opet.....

----------


## Lili75

Evo svježe iskustvo staro 10 dana nakon mog drugog carskog: opet jako brzi oporavak,već 3. dan sam letala po babinjačama, a 4. dan na izlasku sam bila ko nova, još lakše se bilo dignuti prvi put iz kreveta nakon 24-satnog ležanja, više me boluckalo stezanje maternice prilikom dojenja.Kažu da je tako inače da više boli one koje nisu prvorotke.Nije to neka veliak bol al osjeti se.

Imala sam spinalnu ništa nisam osjećala, ni vidjela jedino što sam čula je bilo to rezanje,dr. mi je jako lijepo sredio šav, pa iako mi je to drugi carski fino izgleda.

e da, i jedna velika razlika u odnosu na prvi carski je taj što sam sad bila puno svježija i odmornija jer me nisu kao prošli put iscrpili s 22-satnim porodom pa onda hitni carski.To je bila ogromna razlika. Ne trebam ni napomenuti da je bilo sugestija na SD da probam VBAC (čak je povjerenstvo trebalo odobrit) ,al nisam se dala uz moje 3 indikacije za carski, i dobro da nisam jer je glavica od malenog bila još većeg promjera od Leonine. Inače sve do dan prije pororda nisma znala jel idem na carski ili ne, to me izludilo.
A car mi je bio 6 dana prije termina, s čim sam zadovoljna jer sam htjela što bliže terminu.

----------


## Pinky

rodila sam prije 20 dana spinalnim cr. prekrasno iskustvo, bebice su jako brzo došle na svijet (minuta razlike među njima) a čuti njihov plač i poljubiti ih je nešto savršeno. nakon što sam ih cmoknila bila sam u tako blaženom stanju da mi nije palo na pamet misliti šta doktori rade, jel me šiju... najneugodniji dio poroda je bilo stavljanje katetera.

oporavak nije bio tako bajan iako sam se oporavljala svemirsku godinu brže od cimerice u općoj. u splitu je zeznuto što je rooming in, pa ako se ne možeš pomaknuti od bolova prva 3 dana a sa svake strane kreveta imaš bebicu koja plače i treba te, a ti se ne možeš maknuti, to je već pakao svoje vrste, pogotovo sa sestrama na odjelu "carica" koje bi komodno mogle dobiti radno mjesto u guantanamu.
plus - ugnjojili su mi se punti pa zadnjih tjedan dana hodočastim dr-ima da mi reckaju, istiskuju gnjoj...
al ja sam valjda jedna od rijetkih sretnica kojoj se ugnjoje punti...

----------


## bambus99

o draga Pinky, i ja sam bila ta "sretnica" kojoj su se punti ugnjojili, pa sam dan nakon izlaska iz bolnice zavrsila na hitnoj. dobro sta me nisu ostavili u bolnici, stala sam plakat na hitnom prijemu da necu ostati, kako Ivan nije mogao bit s menom jer ne dojim.i tako sam "hodocastila" punih misec dana, svako drugi dan njima na previjanje i istiskivanje gnjoja i onaj dan kad nebi isla u bolnicu, patronazna mi je dolazila to "sredivati"
a sestre........ cccc ... ja nemam komantara.... :Mad:

----------


## Pinky

znači samo se nama iz splita punti gnjoje?

----------


## bambus99

a kako mi se cini, tako je. ipak mi nije jasno kako se to dogodi, i isto mi nije jasno da za onih 6 dana dok sam  ja bila u bolnici nitko nije pogledao rez, tek onaj dan kad smo izlazili skinuli mi punte , rekli sve je ok , mozete doma.
mislim  da to ipak nije bas dobro, mogu u tih 6 dana dok se stoji u bolnici koji put nam pregledat sav, vjerojatno nebi doslo onda do gnjojenja

----------


## andynoa

U bj su svaki dan gledali rez ujutro na viziti i previjali..svih 7 dana kojih moras lzat tamo..

----------


## bfamily

Ni u Zd ne gledaju uopće rez ni punte. Ne kužim zašto?

----------


## bambus99

ni meni nija nikako bilo jasno zasto ne gledaju ni rez ni punte.
jedno jutro za vrime vizete sam upitala sestru dali ce nam to netko pogledat, a ona meni na to da nema potrebe, da je sve to dobro, da se to ne smi dirat kako mi to mislimo.
i eto, pogledali su mi samo onaj dan kad su nas otpustali doma, skinuli konce i to je bilo to. ipak, mislim da su koji put pogledali, da se nebi ugojilo.

----------


## babyboys

ček, kako to, ne smije se? pa ne mora ih nitko dirati, ali mogu, i oraju ih POGLEDATI.
meni su u vinogradskoj 2X dnevno gledali šavove :Yes:

----------


## bambus99

*babyboys* i meni bi bilo nekako normalno da bar pogledaju rez.ne moraju dirat
ali eto, nitko mi nije gledao niti upitao ista u svezi toga, ni dali boli ni dali sta curi.. ama bas nista. tek kad su nam otpustali kuci

----------


## tonili

Meni su u Petrovoj 2 X gledali, jednom previli i to prilikom skidanja katetera. Na dan izlaska povadili konce i to je bilo to.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ne znam jesam li negdje već napisala, pa ću opet  :Smile: 
Imala sam dva carska reza. Oba na hladno.
Prvi je oporavak bio teška muka, a prvo ustajanje nakon cr-a i dan danas pamtim kao jedan od najgorih trenutaka u svom životu. 
Drugi oporavak je bio pljuga, ustala sam i šetala bez muke, bolova skoro nije ni bilo (uzela sam valjda sve skupa tri tablete protiv bolova nakon operacije), drugi dan sam prala kosu i sve oko bebe radila sama.
Ako nekom znači - prvi je porod bio u Rijeci, drugi u Varaždinu. Navodno je metoda iz Varaždina drugačija, a kakva je da je - meni je stoput bolja. Da opet rađam carski, ne bih nigdje nego u VŽ.

----------


## Kaae

A s ove strane bare uvaljaju i neki koktelcic od kojeg, navodno, nisi bas skroz priseban. Uglavnom, ukupna brojka od dvije cure za koje znam da su rodile pod spinalnom kaze da je to sve skupa nesto prestrasno. Niti jedna nije bila u stanju primiti bebu od nekakve treskavice koja je, opet navodno, neizbjezna stvar. Objema je bilo i poprilicno mucno (pa kad kazes da ti je mucno, onda uvaljaju jos neku intravenoznu magiju).

Brrr.

----------


## Pinky

treskavica je neizbježna nakon carskog, ali neš ti problema. treseš se ko prut, pobacaju po tebi popluna i nakon uru vrimena se ne treseš.
tresle smo se i mi sa spinalne i one sa opće.

a to negledanje punata u splitu, to je strašno. meni je izvadila punte 6. dan i na 2 mista koja su mi se poslije ugnjojila i koja su me tada zabolila dok je vadila samo je komentirala - ovde se malo slijepilo.
pa mi je stavila gazu, zalipila i rekla da ne diram opet ništa 2-3 dana.
treći dan kad sam makla gazu ta dva mista su bila toliko ugnjojena da su punti bili ko palac debeli i puni gnjoja.
nikakve upute o "održavanju" mi nisu dali. a napisali u otpusnom da jesu.

----------


## Anemona

I ja sam imala treskavicu nakon vaginalnog poroda.

----------


## babyboys

ja i nakon vaginalnog i nakon carskog

----------


## drndalica

Ja sam imala 'treskavicu' tijekom (neuspjelog) pokušaja vaginalnog poroda nakon kojega sam rodila carski (spinalna). Tresla sam se cijela i ja i kobila na kojoj sam ležala  :Smile:  .Povišena temperatura nakon bilo koje operacije je normalna. Ja sam nakon oba carska imala povišenu temperaturu danima nakon poroda. To sam u bolnici rješavala Voltarenom, a kod kuće Lupocetom (paracetamol). Normalno je da te ulovi 'treskavica' kod naglog rasta temp. A što se šavova tiče, ne diraju, a pogledaju prije otpusta. Prvi put mi je šav 'curio' (nije bio gnoj) - i tako mjesec dana, nikako da zaraste. Redovito mi je previjala patronažna sestra, nisam se mogla tuširati, užas. Srećom, nije se zakompliciralo. Drugi carski je zašiven nekom drugom tehnikom (jedan dugačak konac koji je 'proheften' preko cijelog reza) tako da nije moglo ništa puknuti i sve je bilo ok. Taj šav je navodno neki 'moderniji'.

----------


## tonili

Joj, meni je ta treskavica bila koma - imala sam osjećaj da ću past sa stola  :Sad:

----------


## babyboys

drndalica, koja bolnica? jer ja sam taj "moderan" šav u jednom komadu dobila 2006.

----------


## Val

ja nisam imala treskavicu nakon CR već za vrijeme i bilo mi je tako neugodno. mislila sam da nisam normalna.
prije drugog CR anesteziologica mi je rekla da ipak jesam normalna i da se to događa zbog stresa, šoka (u mom slučaju) i same anestezije.

sa šavovima nisam nikad imala problema. niti su curili, konce nije trebalo vadit, nikad me nisu bolili, promjene vremena ne osjetim.

----------


## iridana2666

Drndalica - kako se nisi mogla tusirati? ja sam imala carski '99 i isla pod tus odmah drugi dan ujutro (24 h nakon carskog), stavili su mi neki vodonepropusni flaster i dali mi ih jos 20-ak za doma. Tusirala sam se svaki dan. A taj 'moderni' sav sam ja imala vec '99 i danas, nakon 12 godina, se vise ni ne vidi  :Smile: . Jesu ti rezali ili razmicali misice?

----------


## babyboys

pa valjda zbog ugnojene rane se nije mogla tuširati.

moj šav se vidi minimalno nakon 5 godina, ne reagiram na vremensku prognozu, ali reagira onaj od epi star 10 godina  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

ja se još ne smim tuširat zbog ugnjojene rane. a u st-u nema tuširanja nakon cr bar dok ne pođeš doma

----------


## drndalica

> iridana2666         
> Drndalica - kako se nisi mogla tusirati? ja sam imala carski '99 i  isla pod tus odmah drugi dan ujutro (24 h nakon carskog), stavili su mi  neki vodonepropusni flaster i dali mi ih jos 20-ak za doma. Tusirala sam  se svaki dan. A taj 'moderni' sav sam ja imala vec '99 i danas, nakon  12 godina, se vise ni ne vidi . Jesu ti rezali ili razmicali misice?


Nisam se mogla tuširati jer bi smočila ranu (imala sam samo običnu gazu). Nikakav vodonepropusni flaster nisam dobila što mi je i logično, nekako mi se čini bolje da koža ipak 'diše' i lakše zarašćuje. Ne znam što su mi radili sa mišićima, taj dio operacije nisam baš pomno promatrala (samo bi bacila 'škic' tu i tamo).




> babyboys                                             drndalica, koja bolnica? jer ja sam taj "moderan" šav u jednom komadu dobila 2006


Oba poroda KBC Rijeka 
Prvi 2006. hitni carski, totalna anestezija, 'običan', starinski šav, meni osobno je ružno izgledao, ali nije da sam vidjela druge da bi mogla objektivno usporediti.
Drugi 2011. , carski, spinalna, moderan šav - ne bi niti znala da se doktor nije pohvalio kako je 'picajzla' i voli obaviti posao 'uredno'  :Laughing: , i kako mi je 'ušminkao' šav preko starog reza i koristeći ovaj put moderniju tehniku

----------


## mirtap1104

Evo i mog iskustava...Rodila sam treće dijete na carski rez, pra dva poroda su bila prirodana, i prošla bez ikakvih problema, no treće dijete je bilo na zadak simplex, mislim da se tako piše, kada su i glava i noge okrenute prema pluima a samo guza prema dole. Doktorica me poslala u petak naveće u bolnicu jer je dolazio vikend a termin je bio u nedjelju. Cijeli vikend sam se znojila slušajući iskustva žena koje su ležale na patologiji i osjećala sam se užasno, nije bilo ni jednog jedinog truda i pitala sam se cijelo vrijeme šta ja radim ovdje??? No u ponedjeljak ujutro u 6h pukao mi je vodenjak i trudovi su krenili jedan za drugim i ja sam se pod hitno našla u rađaoni. Pošto je na mjerenju beba bila velika preko 4 kg i zbog njenog položaja doktori su mi odmah predložili CR. Iskreno jedva sam čekala da dijete izvade na bilo koji način jer je beba i nogama i glavom gurala prema pličima i imala sam osjećaj kao da će ma mali alien iskočiti iz pluča. Jedva sam čekala da me uspavaju jer više nisam mogla ni do daha doći. Kad sam se probudila idjela sam da je sve trajalo manje od pola sata, sestre u šok sobi su mi javile da je sve dobro prošlo da sam rodila zdravu curicu. Nakon 10 minuta i suprug me posjetio i rekao kako imamo lijepu djevojčicu. Mislim da mi je to u tom trenutku bila najveća sreća i da nisam žalila što se nisam prirodno porodila jer tko zna šta bi se sve dogodilo da sam išla prirodnim putem. Ja zbog toga nevolim svoje dijete manje nego ono dvoje što sam prirodnim putem rodila. 
Ja imam odlična iskustva s doktorima (Osječka bolnica) i mislim da bi trebala slušati njihove savjete, ako te možda strah od njihove odluke uvijek možeš zatražiti drugo mišljenje ili čak i treće...SRetno  :Smile: )

----------


## bambus99

> ja se još ne smim tuširat zbog ugnjojene rane. a u st-u nema tuširanja nakon cr bar dok ne pođeš doma


x

to mi je strasno kako se ne mozemo , tj, ne daju da se tusiramo. i eto, na kraju su se i meni punti ugnjojili pa je to trajalo nekih misec dana. i dok bih dolazila u bolnicu na previjanje, jos bi mi oni tamo napomenuli da se ne tusiram da nebih smocila rez.

----------


## Kaae

Ove moje frendice koje su prekobarno rodile carskim nisu ni imale savove, vec nekakav flaster.

----------


## Pinky

meni  nije žao što sam rodila cr niti smatram da sam uskraćena za nekakv roditeljski moment zbog toga. imala sam predivan porod sa spinalnom anestezijom, čula bebice, cmoknila ih obje kad su izašle (najdivniji moment na svitu) i obe su mi bile na sisi nakon manje od sat vremena u šok sobi, skoro cijeli sat, dok me obje nisu zakakile pa su ih makli. jedna mi je spavala na sisi, druga je dojila i ne smatram da sam jadna što porod nije bio vaginalan ili da sam nešto carskim izgubila.
dapače, dobila sam dvije zdrave predivne curice.
o cr u općoj neću niti mogu raspravljati.

----------


## kahna

Ja sam isto imala cr u Varaždinu, oporavak je bio ultra brzi i laki  :Smile:  
Rez se gledao, čistio i previjao svako jutro i nakon tuširanja npr.
tresavicu nisam imala

Pinky  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## trampolina

> ja se još ne smim tuširat zbog ugnjojene rane. a u st-u nema tuširanja nakon cr bar dok ne pođeš doma


o, ima, samo se trebaš znat snaći - ja sam plastičnu vrećicu nalijepila preko gaze. naravno da se tijekom tuširanja gaza smočila, pa sam otišla sestri da mi je promijeni. usput mi je i očistila ranu, što je u splitu teški luksuz za dobit.

dvije muhe jednim udarcem  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

cure,

o kakvim ste vi koncima pričale???? ja sam rodila na SD 2009. i sad u 2011. oba carska i nikad ni nikakve konce nisu vadili, valjda je to ta moderna metoda  :Smile:  rez izgleda super.

i na SD obavezno previju šav tamo negdje 2-3 dan nakon poroda i stave čistu gazu. meni su također promijenili kad mi se odljepila ona traka što drži gazu.

----------


## Smajlić

Pošto sam ja postavljačica ove teme, a nisam se dugo javila, evo da opišem tehničke detalje oko CR-a u Vž, 2010.
Pošto sam nekoliko dana prije ležala tamo na patologiji, imala sam dogovoren CR. Ujutro sam dobila klistir, brijanje i onda su me vodili u rađaonu. Tamo sam bila priključena na CTG, dobivala infuziju i imala kratak razgovor s anesteziologicom. Kada su mi stavili kateter, vodili su me u salu. Sve je išlo jako brzo, skinuli su mi spavaćicu, posjeli na stol, dali najprije jednu injekciju u leđa, zatim i drugu (imala sam spinalnu). Ta druga me je dosta zaboljela, ali je u sekundi djelovala - osjetila sam kao da mi po nogama netko polijeva toplom vodom. Polegli su me na stol, mjerili tlak, preventivno davali antibiotik i dali su mi kisik da se malo umirim. Osjetila nisam apsolutno ništa, osim drmanja stola kada je dr. vadio malog van. Mislim da je šivanje najduže trajalo. Nakon 3-4 sata počeo se vraćati osjet u nogama. Drugi dan ujutro su me podigli na noge i nakon tog prvog puta sam se sama dizala i odlazila na wc. Važno je da kad se prvi puta dignete na noge da se pokušate odmah uspraviti, što je zbog bolova dosta teško, ali je važno da dalje ne bi hodale pogrbljeno. Išla sam kući 3. dan nakon cr-a na vlastiti zahtjev i odgovornost, samo zato jer mi je beba bila odmah po porodu prebačena na KBC Rebro.
Konce sam dobila koji se sami raspadaju, došla sam nakon tjedan dana na kontrolu i to je to.Jedino sam imala neuobičajenu nuspojavu - strašne bolove u leđima, i to negdje 4. dan nakon poroda, a trajali su oko 3 dana. Bolovi su bili toliko jaki da ni trudovi, ni bolovi nakon reza ni išta slično što sam prije proživjela se ne mogu s time usporediti.
Zaključak: žene, nije bitno na koji način donosite svoju djecu na ovaj svijet. Naravno, prekrasno je ako je sve zaokruženo jednom lijepim, što prirodnijim porodom. Ali nažalost sam shvatila da to uopće nije važno. Važno je da su djeca zdrava. Zato se ne zamarajte ako morate iz nekog razloga na carski rez, a želite prirodni porod. Ja sam svoje dijete vidjela na 3 sekunde i već su ga odnijeli. Na ruke sam ga primila tek nakon 3 tjedna. I to sve ne umanjuje našu veliku uzajamnu ljubav i povezanost, a da ne kažem da je moj sin, uza sve što je prošao i prolazi jedno bistro, veselo i posebno dijete.

----------


## azrijelka36

moje iskustvo:
37 +2ili3 ..doma puknuo vodenjak..vode na sve strane. :D
juriš autom do bolnice..voda non-stop curi (ručnik među nogama-al i dalje curi niz noge), koji trud usput
pregled u bolnici-sestra, pa doktor, stavljanje katetera
ležim u hodniku na stolu(btw bilo mi je prestrašno vruće)-muž kraj mene i čekamo da se pripreme u sali za operaciju 
u sali pišurija-doktori, sestre, anestezilozi-svi se šale, zezamo se i pričamo kao na kavi  :Smile: 
ja se tresem ko šiba jer mi je zima ko u sibiru, udišem kisik, daju mi opću i zzzzzzzzz
kao u magli se sjećam svog smotuljka i rekli su mi da je sve ok i koliko je teška/dugačka
sve je trajalo nekih pol sata. izvezli me van do muža-on me malo pomilkio i pričao sa mnom i njemu su dali bebu, a mene odvezli-tresla sam se toliko jako da više nisam mogla :D
kad sam se u sobi razbudila od anestezije, ajme meni..mislila sam da ću umrt od bolova i jedva sam čekala da mi daju nešt..groznoooo
beba je došla k meni nakon nekih sat-dva
bolovi su bili strašni, ne samo meni nego i ostali curama koje su poslije mene rodile na carski-a li samo prva 2 dana
možeš tražiti protiv bolova-pa je onda ok-izdrživo
nakon skidanja katetera-ustajanje-ajme majko mila..za umrt..
drugi ili treći dan tuširanje-i dalje sam imala gazu..pa se tuširanje gornjeg dijela tijela ne preporučuje-sestra bila sa mnom da mi pomogne
šavove pregledavaju .-mislim treći dan-skidaju gazu i stavljaju drugu ili nepropusni flaster(kojih valjda imaju manjka pa štede na njima)
mene su leđa strašno počela boliti nakon trećeg dana..taman prestali bolovi od carskog, a pojavili se ovi (baš sam sretnica)..sumnjali na upalu bubrega--morala ostati 2 dana duže  bolnici od predviđenog  :Sad:  jer mi je crp bio jako povišen
beba je bila cijelo vrijeme sa mnom 
zadnji dan mi vadilii konce. rana bila suha..pošpricali octeniseptom, stavili nepropusni flaster ..i bye bye

----------


## Arya

Pitanje za one koje su imale opcu: dal vas je kad ste se probudile jako bolio rez? Ili su djelovala sredstva protiv bolova kad ste otvorile oci?

----------


## Boxica

drugi porod: spinalna
treći porod: opća

oba reza su me isto bolila...drugi put sam se čak i brže oporavila

----------


## azrijelka36

> Pitanje za one koje su imale opcu: dal vas je kad ste se probudile jako bolio rez? Ili su djelovala sredstva protiv bolova kad ste otvorile oci?


mene je bolilo jako-makar su mi rekli da sam primila nešto protiv bolova, i morala sam čekat par sati za slij.dozu(makar ne baš rez nego sve dole)
seka je rodila par mjeseci prije mene, u istoj bolnici, sve isto-pa nju poslije operacije nije bolilo

----------


## Drage

Moj carski je bio hitan, ali možda isto nekom pomognu moji savjeti i iskustvo.
Prvo, Bogu hvala na prekrasnom doktoru koji je odmah prepoznao da nešto nije u redu (ljuštenje posteljice + sve ostalo zbog čega sam bila 9 dana razdvojena od malecke). Savjetovao se s ostala 2 doktora i priopćili su mi da moramo hitno na carski. Sve se izdogađalo u roku 15min od kad sam došla u boks. Prethodno sam imala trudove i bila otvorena 6 prstiju. Ugl, kad sam se probudila nakon operacije (poslije ponoći) bilo mi je grozno, tresla sam se nekontrolirano, užasno mi je bilo hladno, puno sam kašljala a to je bolilo kao sam vrag. Ništa nisam spavala, stalno sam plakala jer nisam bila spremna na takav ishod mog poroda. Primala sam infuziju, sjećam se da su mi dali neku injekciju u rame, u sobu su me premjestili oko 11 ujutro. Popodne su mi skinuli kateter. Od jedne bivše ''carice'' sam dobila savjet da ne odbijam voltaren, tako da sam ga pitala ujutro i navečer prva 4 dana. Bebu sam otišla vidjeti na neonatologiju drugi dan, a na podoj sam krenula treći dan. Mlijeka nisam imala 6 dana (što zbog šoka, a i kažu da caricama kasnije dođe mlijeko). Isto sam odlazila do bebe svaka tri sata jer sam htjela da me zapamti, da se upoznamo, da se navike na moj miris i na sisu. Isprva mi je umjesto mlijeka išla krv (bebina pedijatrica mi je rekla da je to jako rijetko,ali se događa), tako da sam to morala ručno izdojiti i tek onda je došlo mlijeko. Bebu samo dojim, nakon dva mjeseca od poroda ona je poduplala svoju težinu tako da sam time iznimno zadovoljna. Dojenje meni pruža neopisiv mir!!! 
Ja sam se vrlo brzo digla na noge i šetala po sobi, polako i bilo je bolno ali to je vodilo mom bržem oporavku. I jedan savjet koji je meni puno pomogao, dok hodate nemojte se grčiti i grbiti kičmu nego koliko je to moguće što uspravnije stajati (rukom se možete držati za rez i malo pritiskati). Tako je puno lakše i brže ćete se dignuti na noge. Sedmi dan su mi skidali šavove i to niti najmanje ne boli!! U bolnici sam ostala 9 dana jer nisam htjela otići bez bebe, a doktori su mi dopustili da ostanem. Točno mjesec dana od poroda ja sam se skroz oporavila. Ništa me više nije boljelo. Ali, da, sjećam se da traperice nisam dugo mogla nositi jer bi me stiskale poviše reza. Prošla su tri mjeseca, a od reza pa sve do pupka ne osjećam NIŠTA. Kao da je to tuđa koža.
E da, nakon dva mjeseca pojavilo se krvarenje. Vjer.menga, s time da sam opet 15 dana od toga primjetila na dnevnom ulošku trag krvi. Malo me to sad zabrinjava.

----------


## Smokvica.

> Pitanje za one koje su imale opcu: dal vas je kad ste se probudile jako bolio rez? Ili su djelovala sredstva protiv bolova kad ste otvorile oci?


Ja sam prvu jaku bol od reza osjetila kad sam se prvi put digla, nakon 6-7 sati.
posli su nam davali ibuprofen i voltaren u guzu..ove inekcije su mi naspram brufena bile puuuno bolje, nije me gotovo ništa bolilo, tako da sam se grebala za inekcije koliko god sam mogla  :Grin: 
al zato, nakon par mjeseci, na tom  sam mjestu osjećala prilično jaku bol, ko da me neko natuko po guzici  :Laughing:

----------


## zabrinuta31

Pozdrav cure,

trebaju mi novija iskustva iz Pulskog rodilišta. Prvo dijete sam rodila carskim rezom prije 5 godina zbog tlaka u trudnoći, pa me zanima dali se šta promjenilo kod procedure prije i poslje carskog reza. Dali je ostanak u bolnici još uvijek 7 dana nakon carskog, ili .... Termin mi je početkom 3 mjeseca 2012, i vjerovatno ću i ovaj put na carski isto zbog tlaka...pa se želim što bolje pripremiti za boravak u rodilištu. Hvala ....

----------


## ekica

> Pitanje za one koje su imale opcu: dal vas je kad ste se probudile jako bolio rez? Ili su djelovala sredstva protiv bolova kad ste otvorile oci?


nisam imala bolove nakon buđenja. Pravo je počelo boljeti nekih 5-6 sati kasnije, ali sam tražila injekciju u prvih 2-3 dana kad god je to bilo moguće. Nakon prvog poroda nisam tako, sve kao neću trovati sebe i bebu kroz mlijeko, ali stvarno nema nikakve potrebe trpjeti te bolove i ne moći se naspavati onih par sati po noći koliko imaš mira...

----------


## ardnas

> Pozdrav cure,
> 
> trebaju mi novija iskustva iz Pulskog rodilišta. Prvo dijete sam rodila carskim rezom prije 5 godina zbog tlaka u trudnoći, pa me zanima dali se šta promjenilo kod procedure prije i poslje carskog reza. Dali je ostanak u bolnici još uvijek 7 dana nakon carskog, ili .... Termin mi je početkom 3 mjeseca 2012, i vjerovatno ću i ovaj put na carski isto zbog tlaka...pa se želim što bolje pripremiti za boravak u rodilištu. Hvala ....


pa bolje ti je da ostaneš što dulje u rodilištu posli carskog, to je moje mišljenje.
Kako je u Puli ne znam.

----------


## bfamily

> Pitanje za one koje su imale opcu: dal vas je kad ste se probudile jako bolio rez? Ili su djelovala sredstva protiv bolova kad ste otvorile oci?


imala sam opću oba puta, i najjače me bolio rez odmah po buđenju, kasnije manje, nekako se namjestiš, inekcije počnu djelovati....i kad te dignu na noge je koma

Par žena mi je reklo da njih ništa nije bolilo nakon carskog, neznam, mene je...

----------


## ardnas

Te koje kažu da ih ništa ne boli posli carskog , lažu, ili su bile nafilane sa analgeticima. Taj carski rez je koma, sve te boli o rani da ne govorimo, još ti sestre kažu okrećite se malo na jednu malo na drugu stranu, a ti ne da vidiš zvijezde nego sve planete...ja sam svaku noć tražila pojačanu dozu analgetika, i uz to me je strašno bolilo.

----------


## Smajlić

> Te koje kažu da ih ništa ne boli posli carskog , lažu, ili su bile nafilane sa analgeticima. Taj carski rez je koma, sve te boli o rani da ne govorimo, još ti sestre kažu okrećite se malo na jednu malo na drugu stranu, a ti ne da vidiš zvijezde nego sve planete...ja sam svaku noć tražila pojačanu dozu analgetika, i uz to me je strašno bolilo.


svatko ima drugačiji prag boli. Mene je bolilo, pogotovo kada je popuštala spinalna, ali nije da boli da umreš od toga. Kad je mene počelo jako boljet, tražila sam nešto protiv bolova i to su mi šibnuli u infuziju.  Sve se preživi, a svaki slijedeći dan je lakše. kao što sam već napisala, mene su ubijali bolovi u leđima nakon spinalne što je svima bilo novo da netko ima takvu reakciju. i to je počelo negdje 3. dan nakon carskog, a možda sam se i preforsirala jer sam već taj dan išla doma.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam nedavno rodila po drugi put cr-om, na SD.
Dobila sam spinalnu, nakon toga su mi stavili kateter i par minuta kasnije sam vec dala pusu bebi  :Smile: 
Na babinjace su me odvezli odmah, dobila bebu na prvi podoj ni dva sata nakon poroda, fino smo se mazili sat i pol, bio je samo u peleni meni na prsima, i jos je malo i papao - jedno uistinu prekrasno iskustvo.
Infuziju s analgeticima sam primala samo prvih 24h (tada je rez bolio), nakon toga sam bila skroz bez analgetika. Nakon 24h je vadjenje katetera, skidanje infuzije i prvo ustajanje, i ono najvaznije - prvi obrok. Beba je bila sa mnom vecinu vremena, osim po noci i za kupanje, sestre su jako ljubazne, dodavale bebu tih prvih 24h, kasnije pomagale oko dojenja (mali nije dobro hvatao cicu) itd. 
Doma sam otpustena treci dan (znaci bila sam tamo 3 noci nakon cr) i to mi je najbolje od svega jer uz svu njihovu pomoc doma je ipak puno lakse - ima tko malo nositi bebu kad place, ima tko za pruziti ruku prilikom ustajanja, itd...

Uglavnom, ovaj cr mi je ostao u boljem sjecanju nego prethodni, tako da sto se mene tice preporucam spinalnu a i super mi je taj brzi odlazak kuci, biti 7 dana u bolnici mi je katastrofalno dugo ako moze krace...

----------


## bfamily

u Zd se ostaje u bolnici (ako bebica niti mama nemaju neke dodatne probleme) 3 dana, tj. 4. se ide kući bez obzira dobila opću ili spinalnu anesteziju

----------


## ivana zg

nemam iskustva s carskim ali ima moja sestra...djete je bilo na zadak pa je porod dogovoren...rodila je u Petrovoj ali porodio ju je njezin predivni doktor kako ga ona zove dr. Vrčić (za razliku od mene koja sam htjela prirodni porod, sestra koja je drugi put trudna želi ponovno na carski)..ona je htjela potpunu anesteziju .....rez u životu manji svi doktori se išćuđavaju kako je kroz "to mogao izvući djete"...nije se kasnije žalila na nikave bolove...doma joj je par tjedana pomagala mama..ispočetka je dojila ali je poslije ostala bez mlijeka....

Moja sestrična pak ima "koma iskustvo".... ona kaže da ima "rez preko cijelog trbuha" koji i nako mjesec dana krvari puna je gaze i svega....da ju je doktor "iskasapio"........

to je dokaz da carski rez ako netko to ne radi ofrlje i brne za pacjenta može biti "nevidljiv" i manje traumatičan, a ako je doktor "mesar" onda je jao meni....
nije se žalila na sjedenje. dojenje...a ja nakon "prirodnog" mislim nakon što su me "rezali" sve sam zvjezde vidjela idućih godinu dana..kod dojenja, sjedenja,kihanja i da ne nabrajam dalje

----------


## Kjavica

I ja sam rodila na sv.duhu i sam carski mi je ostao u dobrom sjećanju. Nisam se otvarala, malom pali otkucaji i da se ne muci vise, ponudio minie doktor opciju carskog i pristala sam. Pod opcom je bio, trajao kratko i nakon pola sata sto su me smjestili u sobu su mi doveli bebu koji je na moj zahtjev bio stalno samnom osim prvu noć jer sam jos bila na kateteru i drugu noć jer su me morali vratit na kateter jer nisam mogla piskit... Nije mi trebalo ništa protiv bolova, ali nisam drugu noć mogla spavat pa su mi dali normabel. Boli da, pogotovo dizanje, vrtilo mi se nije, rekli da se probam sto vise kretat jer da to ubrzava oporavak. Doma smo išli 3.dan, a nakon 7 dana sam imala prvi put stolicu nakon poroda i tad je bol nestala kao rukom odnesena. Ne znam kakve je to veze imalo, ali odonda nisam osjetila ništa dolje i super mi je

----------


## choko

Zadnjih par dana čitam o carskom i od svega najviše se bojim katetera :/
Mislim glupo rečeno  da ne bi netko krivo shvatio, najbitnije je da prođe sve u redu ali kad  ovako razmišljam sve sam te bolove prošla sa operacijama slijepog crijeva u trudnoci i evo sad niti 3 mj. Nakon toga sam završila hitno u bolnici u 30 tj trudnoce jer sam jaaako prokrvarila.
Dijagnoza placentna previa totalna -šok ! Ostavili me na mirovanju do kraja . .. I jako me prestrasili. Još veći šok mi je jer sam uredno imala preglede i  navodno imala super urednu trudnoce . Ugl zanima me do kad se čeka sa carskim s obzirom na dijagnozu?
Kako je carski neizbjezan isla bi na spinalni tako da mogu odmah vidjeti svoju mrvicu.

----------


## ardnas

choko, na što ćeš ići odlučuju doktori a ne ti, spinalna, epiduralna ili  opca sve ovisi od tvog stanja i stanja djeteta. Meni je pukao vodenjak diejte bilo na zadak i išla na hitni carski sa spinalnom. Kateter mi uopće nije pridavao brigu, nisam ni osjetila da ga imam.
Bitno je da se ne sekiraš , bit će sve ok.

----------


## mariaci

Rodila sam na carski imala sam visoki tlak i bebini otkucaji na ctg-u su bili visoki, imala sam male trudove i dr. me odlučio porodit kad su probušili vodenjak vidjeli su da se beba pokakala pa sam išla na opću anesteziju i na carski. Nakon carskog užas, boli ko sam vrag, ne smiješ kašljati, smijati se, ustajati s kreveta me smijem se ni prisjetiti. Kad  dođeš kući sve je lakše.
Sad mi je 20 dana nakon poroda, rana mi malo curi i crveni se na jednom dijelu. Što da radim???

----------


## choko

ma misim ako se ide na dogovoreni carski ,bez hitnoce moguce se dogovriti.A u slucaju hitnoce ne pitam niša,vjerujem da znaju sta rade .
ja se nadam ovom prvom  :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

Pa i ako je planirani carski ("hladni"), to ne znači da imaš punu slobodu pri izboru anestezije. Možeš reći što preferiraš, ali odluka je medicinska.

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo i mene zanima ovo glede anestezije. Trenutno sam 33+2 trudna, na zadnjem pregledu prije 4 dana je ustanovljeno da se beba okrenula na zadak i koljenima prema dolje, obzirom da je već 2600 gr gin kaže da će se teško iz tog položaja okrenuti natrag i da ću morati roditi na carski. Spremam se konkretno u Petrovu.

Pročitala sam ovaj cijeli topik i nekako nisam stekla dojam da se može birati kakvu anesteziju želiš nego jednostavno bude kako oni odluče. Meni je u neku ruku svejedno koja bude, brine me samo što sam pročitala da dosta žena nakon spinalne ima užasne glavobolje ili križobolju ali ne znam u kojoj je to mjeri individualno.

I vi koje ste imale CR u Petrovoj, zanima me kad smije mm vidjeti bebu? Jel mu je pokažu uopće? Pretpostavljam da k meni ne može dokle god sam na intenzivnoj al hoće li moći vidjeti dijete?

----------


## ekica

*vanchriban*,
ja sam 2x rodila na carski u Petrovoj...
Što se tiče anestezije - na razgovoru s anesteziologom, kažeš svoje preferencije i ukoliko je moguće, biti će ti ispunjene. Ja sam prvi put htjela spinalnu, ali je anest. odlučila da ću pod opću ići - i uopće ne žalim!

nakon carskog si, ako je sve OK, na intenzivnoj kratko, možda 2-3h. Jedino ako na post-intenzivnoj nema kreveta onda se to može otegnuti.
TM smije vidjeti bebu u vrijeme posjeta, od 16-17h (koliko se sjećam) pokuca na vrata gdje su bebe i sestra mu s vrata dođe pokazati bebu na minutu. Tako je svo vrijeme dok si tamo. Nije bajno, ali... brzo prođe tih 6 dana do odlaska doma!
Dok si na post-intenzivnoj posjete su u sobi, ima ti pravo doći jedna osoba, (tm, mama...) mora se javiti sestri, obući ono njihovo zeleno odijelo...
Kada te prebace u "normalnu" sobu onda za posjete moraš ili ići dole u predvorje ili na stepenice - tamo na hodniku od odjela ne daju biti...
Ako imaš još pitanja, reci!

----------


## Vanchriban

ekica zlatna si, već sam mislila da nitko neće vidjeti moj post  :Smile: 

Daj reci jel bilo onda oba puta pod općom? Nemam strah od budnosti tijekom postupka, htjela bi što prije vidjeti bebu. Kad ti je donesu ako si pod općom na carskom?

Tko te je vodio tamo od doktora? I zanima me kako ti izgleda ožiljak od carskog, ovdje sam pročitala da ima i lijepo zašivenih i mesara pa me i taj dio zanima.

Općenito čega god se još sjetiš piši  :Smile:  I da, ako je planirani carski koliko ranije te hospitaliziraju i kako odluče kad je dijete zrelo za porod?

----------


## ekica

> Daj reci jel bilo onda oba puta pod općom?


je, oba puta po općom




> Nemam strah od budnosti tijekom postupka, htjela bi što prije vidjeti bebu. Kad ti je donesu ako si pod općom na carskom?


osim što pod spinalnom vidiš bebu tih par sec. u sali, nema nikakve razlike u "viđanju" bebe dalje obzirom na to da li je CR bio pod općom ili spinalnom
Dakle, čim te prebace u tu post-intenzivnu dobiti ćeš bebu kada bude prvo vrijeme kada inače donose bebe. Više se ne sjećam točno, ali to je cca oko 6 u jutro pa oko 10, oko 13, oko 17 i navečer oko 20h - bebe su po pola sata-sat uz mame. Kad te prebace u sobu, beba je većinu dana uz tebe i meni je to bilo super! Prvo dijete sam vidjela nekih 5h od poroda (oko 15:30 došla na postintenzivnu, oko 17 su je donjeli), a drugo nekih 3h od poroda




> Tko te je vodio tamo od doktora?


U prvoj trudnoći sam tek pred kraj došla kod prof Škrablin. Nije mi to bilo neko bajno iskustvo... 
Drugu trudnoću sam od početka vodila privatno kod prof Ivanišević i o njoj imam samo riječi hvale!




> I zanima me kako ti izgleda ožiljak od carskog, ovdje sam pročitala da ima i lijepo zašivenih i mesara pa me i taj dio zanima.


ah, ožiljak... moja rak-rana!  :Sad:  Ali nemoj se time zamarati, više ti ovisi o tome kakvo ti je tkivo, nego kako će te netko zaštiti... Ja kada uspoređujem svoj ožiljak od CR sa nekim prijateljicama koje su isto na CR rodile - dođe mi da plačem. Moj je debel i prilično vidljiv, s napuhanim dijelom iznad ožiljka. A nekima je samo tanka svijetla crta. No, ionako je rez ful nisko pa ne brini o tome puno!




> I da, ako je planirani carski koliko ranije te hospitaliziraju i kako odluče kad je dijete zrelo za porod?


moja oba carska su planirala, prvi put sam rodila s 39+1 i to su prilično dugo čekali, da bebe bude čim duže u buši, ali bila sam ful zatvorena i nije bilo naznake da bi porod mogao početi ranije... Došla u pon, obavila sve što treba (krv, urin, anesteziolog, ekg...), u utorak bio CR
drugi put je bilo nekih problema pa sam ležala u bolnici nekih mjesec dana prije, a CR mi je napravljen s 38+6
Ako nema potrebe, prije 38 TT neće raditi carski...

Eto, nadam se da samodgovorila sve što te zanima, ako imaš još pitanja - tu sam!

----------


## Vanchriban

Puno ti hvala, sad mi je sve jasnije i bistrije!

Nemam više pitanja, ako se sjetiš još nečeg što bi mi bilo korisno dopiši  :Smile:

----------


## nela30

> Rodila sam na carski imala sam visoki tlak i bebini otkucaji na ctg-u su bili visoki, imala sam male trudove i dr. me odlučio porodit kad su probušili vodenjak vidjeli su da se beba pokakala pa sam išla na opću anesteziju i na carski. Nakon carskog užas, boli ko sam vrag, ne smiješ kašljati, smijati se, ustajati s kreveta me smijem se ni prisjetiti. Kad  dođeš kući sve je lakše.
> Sad mi je 20 dana nakon poroda, rana mi malo curi i crveni se na jednom dijelu. Što da radim???


daj odi doktoru. ja sam imala dva carska reza, al nikada mi se nije ništa crvenilo niti mi je išta curilo  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## riba26

mariaci, potpisujem nelu.. i ja sam imala 2 carska i nikad te simptome....

evo i ja sam 'svjeza' sa carskog. ja sam morala ici na carski iz vise razloga, dali su mi da biram opcu ili spinalnu i ipak sam na kraj odabrala opcu, sto je dobro jer kad su dosla u salu i legla na stol, uhvatila me neka panika (pogotovo kad su me vezali za stol) i jednostavno nema sanse da bi mogla to normalno prezivjeti sa spinalnom kad sam jedva se normalno ponasala znajuci da cu pod opcom.

oporavak je bio teeeezak prvi 5 dana, jako je bolilo stezanje maternice, ali sad nakon 14 dana sam skoro ko stara!  :Smile:  

za one koje se dvomisle pod spinalnom ili pod opcom, evo jedno moje iskustvo, uopce mi nije zao sto nisam pod spinalnom. zadnje tjedne trudnoce sam razbijala glavu i 'mucila' se razmisljajuci hocu li spinalnu ili opcu (nikako se nagovoriti na spinalnu) ali onda sam shvatiila da nismo svi isti, da nije spinalna za svakoga, pogotovo za one koje panicare (ginekolog sam to rekao)... ja sam vidila svoju bebicu cim sam se probudila, onda su je malo odvela na par sati dok nisam dosla sebi i nakon toga je bila stalno kraj mene. ja, osobno, se ne osjecam 'uskracena' sto ju nisam odmah vidjela jer kad stavim sve na 'vagu', mislim da bi psihicki gore prosla da sam bila budna (jer sam plasljiva i panicar).....

----------


## sillyme

> Dakle, čim te prebace u tu post-intenzivnu dobiti ćeš bebu kada bude prvo vrijeme kada inače donose bebe. Više se ne sjećam točno, ali to je cca oko 6 u jutro pa oko 10, oko 13, oko 17 i navečer oko 20h - bebe su po pola sata-sat uz mame. Kad te prebace u sobu, beba je većinu dana uz tebe i meni je to bilo super! Prvo dijete sam vidjela nekih 5h od poroda (oko 15:30 došla na postintenzivnu, oko 17 su je donjeli), a drugo nekih 3h od poroda


Meni osobno se ovo cini kao jako los pristup za pocetak dojenja, pogotovo u kombinaciji prvorotka + planirani (hladni) cr
Kako dugo se ostaje u tom rezimu? Ako samo prvi dan onda ok, ali za drugi dan mi se cini puno premalo vremena za dojenje (moj je drugi dan vec imao 12 podoja a nije bio kod mene po noci)

Znam da sigurno nije pravilo ali sve cure koje znam osobno da su rodile u Petrovoj na cr prvo dijete - niti jedna nije uspjela s dojenjem na dulje staze

----------


## Danka_

Evo, ja ti se ne uklapam u statistiku. I poznajem još dosta žena koje su poput mene. Dakle, planirani CR, prvi dan (ili u mom slučaju više dana) ja na intenzivnoj gdje dijete nije cijeli dan s tobom nego ga donose.

Imala sam dodatne faktore koji su cijelu situaciju otežavali ali to je van okvira ove rasprave. 

Istina je da takav pristup odmaže dojenju, idealno bi bilo od prvoga dana moći dojiti na zahtjev.

----------


## Danka_

Zaboravila sam napomenuti, radi se o Petrovoj, prvo dijete. 
Reagirala sam zato što mislim da tvoj post previše obeshrabruje žene koje moraju na CR u Petrovoj a žele dojiti. Istina je da se ti uvjeti trebaju mijenjati, ali u međuvremenu, treba znati da uspješno dojenje nije izuzetak od pravila, kako je ispalo. To ne kažem samo sudeći po sebi, pričam i o drugim ženama.

----------


## ekica

*sillyme*, u post-intenzivnoj si cca 2 dana!
istina, nisu okolnosti idealne, ali uz manje ili više truda, sve to može dobro ići!
Moja oba CR su bila na hladno, grudi male, podivljale od količine mlijeka negdje s prelaska 2-3 dan, sestra izdaja jednu, ja drugu, po noći se budim da razbijam kvrge... Ali znala sam da hoću dojiti, da to mogu i da ću, uz te usputne probleme i uspjeti! 
I sve cure koje sam tamo upoznala (i ostala u kontaktu) i koje su rodile na CR - doje (ili su dojile), ovo čisto da statistiku malo_ pokvarimo 

_*Danka*, naravno da bi bilo idealno dojiti na zahtjev, ali ako to znači 24h rooming in, nakon CR - ja sam prva protiv! 
Kada su me prebacili u sobu, uvijek sam "žicala" sestre da mi donesu bebu navečer poslije kupanja kako bi i taj obrok cicali i sve su to rado napravile, a preko dana (kada si u sobi) je beba ionako većinu dana tamo i nije bilo nadohranjivanja. Ali da mi par sati nakon CR neko da bebu da je stalno uz mene... sorry, ja mislim da se barem tih prvih 1-2-3 dana treba maksimalno posvetiti oporavku!

----------


## Danka_

Pa gle, prvih 24 sata ja sam morala ležati zbog spinalne, i sve i da je sve drugo idealno, ne mogu sama do djeteta, ne mogu ga uzeti itd. Ali nakon toga, ja sam se digla i mogla sam sve, samo me nisu puštali iz intenzivne zbog nekih drugih razloga. Ali dijete sam stavljala na prsa i inzistirala na nehranjenju mimo mene. Da sam imala odgovarajuću podršku (dakle sestru u sobi cijelo vrijeme), ne vidim zašto ne bih mogla dojiti na zahtjev i istodobno se odmarati i oporavljati.
Pa tako sam živjela i kad sam stigla doma prvih nekoliko tjedana. (Imala sam pomoć i podršku.)

----------


## ekica

sve znam, ja sam drugo dijete stavila na prsa odmah čim sam ga vidjela (iako oni kad ih prvi ut donesu, kažu doslovno" samo se malo mazite") i naravno i svaki put kada su ih donosili. 
I dohranjivani sigurno jesu, oboje, ali sam stalno govorila da imam mlijeka, da ako krenu plakati, a malo je vremena do slijedećeg donošenja da ih nekako utješe (dudom ili kak već) i da probaju ne dati dohranu (a više puta sam i čula da to zaista tako rade!!). Tako da, to što su dobili par puta AD, ne smatram baukom!
A što se tiče roominga, pa stvar i je takva da podrške NEMA i da uglavnom ispada da tamo gdje je rooming uveden je više-manje sve prepušteno rodilji (sestara je ili premalo ili nemaju dovoljno volje ili nešto treće) i zato kažem da moj izbor Petrove u tom konntekstu nije bio slučajan.

----------


## cikla

> Meni osobno se ovo cini kao jako los pristup za pocetak dojenja, pogotovo u kombinaciji prvorotka + planirani (hladni) cr
> Kako dugo se ostaje u tom rezimu? Ako samo prvi dan onda ok, ali za drugi dan mi se cini puno premalo vremena za dojenje (moj je drugi dan vec imao 12 podoja a nije bio kod mene po noci)
> 
> Znam da sigurno nije pravilo ali sve cure koje znam osobno da su rodile u Petrovoj na cr prvo dijete - niti jedna nije uspjela s dojenjem na dulje staze


Nisam rodila u Petrovoj, ali sam bila na istom režimu prva dva dana. Od trećeg dana je bila sa mnom po danu i brzo smo uspostavili dojenje. Nakon početnih problema koje sam i očekivala uspešno dojimo skoro 6 meseci i planiramo još dugo. Isto tako imam puno primera oko sebe da nisu uspele, ali mislim da je važno biti dobro informisan i imati podršku u startu od osoblja u bolnici, a kasnije i kod kuće i od pedijatra (kao i u slučaju dojenja nakon vaginalnog porođaja), što one nisu imale.

Prvi put kada su je doneli isto su mi, kao i ekici rekli da se malo mazimo, a ja sam odmah raskopčala spavaćicu i pustila je da njuška i liže dojku. Nisam je mogla postaviti da sisa, ali mi je bilo važno da zapamti moj miris. Ne znam šta bih da su mi je odmah ostavili. Prva dva dana trebalo mi je pola sata da ustanem iz kreveta. Ne bih ništa mogla sa detetom teškim više od 4.5 kile. 

Ubeđivali su me da neću imati dovoljno mleka jer je beba krupna i da ih zovem kada mislim da treba da je dohrane. Nisam nasela na njihove priče i nikada ih nisam tražila zbog toga, ali sam (kada sam znala da je u smeni fina babica) zvala da mi pomognu da je postavim u pravilan položaj. To je bila sva pomoć koju su mi pružile. Mislim da ne bih mogla više očekivati ni da je od početka bila sa mnom.

----------


## sillyme

Meni je drago da ste uspjele u dojenju, ali i dalje tvrdim da je to los pocetak.
I ja sam prvi cr imala u slicnom rezimu (nije Petrova) i s dojenjem je krenulo jako lose u tim uvjetima, jer je meni mlijeko jako sporo dolazilo a oni su uredno bebu nadohranjivali "dok mi ne dodje mlijeko" a ja naivno mislila "pa bar beba nije gladna nije to strasno" i onda na kraju sedmi dan izadjes iz bolnice s bebom koja je navikla na bocicu i cicama koje nemaju ni priblizno "proizvodnju" u skladu s bebinim potrebama. E onda slijedi bitka za izbacivanje bocice koju nije bas lako dobiti.

S drugim sam zato isla u rooming-in od prvog sata i to nije nikakav bauk - dok lezis kad beba zaplace pozoves sestru, ona dodje, doda ti bebu, pomogne staviti na cicu i nakon toga fino oboje lezite i odmarate dalje. Kad pojede i zaspi pozoves sestru, onda stavi bebu u krevetic a ti malo odspavas. Po noci ionako odnesu bebu osim ako inzistiras da ostane. A i nakon tih 24h sam znala pozvati sestru da mi pomogne ako sam bila preumorna da nesto napravim (pred kraj dana najcesce). I ovaj put mi je mlijeko sporo dolazilo (svaki dan se povecavala kolicina ali nikad u nekim ogromnim kolicinama) no sigurno brze nego da beba nije odmah drugi dan dojila puno, a treci je u jednom navratu provela 6 sati non-stop pristekana (jer ja radjam djecu od preko 4kg koja ocito nemaju "pikula" kapacitet zeluca  :Grin:  )

Nismo svi isti, nekima treba vise vremena za uspostavu dojenja a savjeti tipa "samo se mazite" ili samo 5 podoja dnevno (pri cemu mozda beba spava jer su je nahranili prethodno) nisu ni priblizno idealni za usposavu dojenja. Da ne spominjem da mi je ideja obostranog izdajanja cica usred noci izdajalicom dok beba spava par metara dalje nahranjena AD-om umjesto da beba pocica to mlijeko totalna glupost ali eto, to je praksa. Jos ako nadohranu daju bocicom umjesto spricom (ne znam kako je u Petrovoj ali mogu pretpostaviti)...

Ukratko, moj komentar nije namijenjen za obeshrabrivanje ali je kao upozorenje da uz ovakav "rezim" s dojenjem moze puno lakse krenuti lose nego u "rezimu" kad beba jede kad hoce i koliko hoce, narocito tih prvih dana dok se uspostavlja pocetna "proizvodnja" mlijeka, i da se treba potruditi i "gnjaviti" sestre to malo vremena kad je beba s vama da sto vise doji, a ne "lakocemo kasnije" pristupom si mozda prilicno "zeznuti" stvar.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Pozdrav cure,
> trebaju mi novija iskustva iz Pulskog rodilišta. Prvo dijete sam rodila carskim rezom prije 5 godina zbog tlaka u trudnoći, pa me zanima dali se šta promjenilo kod procedure prije i poslje carskog reza. Dali je ostanak u bolnici još uvijek 7 dana nakon carskog, ili .... Termin mi je početkom 3 mjeseca 2012, i vjerovatno ću i ovaj put na carski isto zbog tlaka...pa se želim što bolje pripremiti za boravak u rodilištu. Hvala ....


Citam iz ankete o rodilistima koju smo provele prosle godine, po ovome sto su napisali iz Pule sve je isto kao sto si opisala.

----------


## Danka_

> Meni je drago da ste uspjele u dojenju, ali i dalje tvrdim da je to los pocetak....
> .


Je, je, sve što si u ovom postu napisala stoji, ali onaj prvi post na koji sam reagirala djeluje obeshrabrujuće na one koje idu na planirani CR. Puno je teže boriti se s problemima ako ti čak i na Rodi kažu da su šanse za uspjeh skoro nikakve.  :Wink:  (Pri čemu treba reći da NISU "skoro nikakve".)

----------


## leonisa

> Je, je, sve što si u ovom postu napisala stoji, ali onaj prvi post na koji sam reagirala djeluje obeshrabrujuće na one koje idu na planirani CR. Puno je teže boriti se s problemima ako ti čak i na Rodi kažu da su šanse za uspjeh skoro nikakve.  (Pri čemu treba reći da NISU "skoro nikakve".)


X

ja ne bi uopce spominjala sanse za uspijeh jer on ovisi o puno razlicitih faktora i iz svoje perspektive bi mogla reci da znam samo jednu trudnicu koja nije uspjela. al u nekoj siroj slici, moja je nerealna. kao i bilo cija.  :Smile: 
ono sta bi ja naglasila je da se ne ustrucava traziti pomoc. i zaista ju traziti. pobjediti svoj osjecaj srama i da dosadjujes i da trebas biti u nekoj pozadini tudje price na pozornici jer ne trebas. to je vasa predstava, a ti i beba ste glavni akteri, svi ostali postoje da vam pomognu da uspjete, no treba traziti.
tako da bi moj naglasak u cijeloj toj prici bio: trazite pomoc, svatko ima pravo na nju i budite u tome uporne. dojenje se uci. nitko se ne radja s tim znanjem  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

da, i moje dijete je rodjeno u petrovoj, CR, prvih 24h sam zbog spinalne samo lezala ko tutlek, prvi put mi je dosla na sisu nakon vise od 24h.
svih 7 dana smo se mucile jer nismo znale kako. no naucile smo i dojiti i ja izdajati u tom periodu odvojenosti. dojila je tri godine.

----------


## Apple Ivy

svoj sam cr obavila privatno u zagrebu, zaista kraljevski tretman, koliko para toliko muzike, bez riječi. beba se gušila pa je moralo biti hitno, došla sam u pola 3 već sam u 4 poljubila mrvicu. dobila sam spinalnu blokadu, čega me bilo strah, ali 2 sata nakon poroda počela sam osjećati noge, bilo mi je odmah lakše  :Smile: . bolilo me je ko sam vrag od trbuha nadolje, primala sam IV ketonal i antibiotike 3 dana, nakon toga oralno uzimala ketonal još 2 tjedna, tada su prestali bolovi, tek sam nedavno počela osjećati područje oko reza, rana je uredna, zarasla, nije bila šivana nego ljepljena pa je na tom mj ostala tanka crvena crtica, al baš me briga ne vidi se. krvarila sam 6 tjedana nakon poroda.

e sad zanima me kada je vama došla menga nakon poroda. naime malu sam dojila prvih mj dana, nakon toga je mlijeko jednostavno presušilo, nije napredovala pa sam u dog s pedijatricom počela s nadohranom, sirota moja mrvica, sad lijepo napreduje, ali mi je žao što nisam uspjela s dojenjem, ona sad ima 2 mj i još mi nije došla menga, a ne dojim već mj dana.

kako stojite s kontracepcijom nakon cr-a? ja sam se odlučila staviti spiralu prije ljeta, jer pilule ne smijem koristiti zbog zdravstvene situacije.

----------


## NINA8

Pozdrav, moja iskustva oko vaginalnog poroda nisu baš lijepa. Na stolu sam bila 18 sati, stvarno ne znam koliko sam bočica dripa dobila da bi se otvorila, a trudovi su bili strašno bolni, iako je aparat pokazivao da nisu strašni. Tada sam pitala sestru, kako to da me toliko boli, a slabi trudovi, pazite što mi je tada odgovorila, nije to ništa draga moja što te još čeka, zamislite. Da bi se napokon nakon tih 18 sati otvorila i hvala Bogu porodila, ali tako da su previjali krevet i skočili mi na trbuh, naravno nisu me stigli ni recnuti, nego sam popucala sva, užas, a mogu reći da me je prvi i zadnji trud jednako bolio, tako da je to za mene bilo jedno strašno iskustvo. Dok se moja šogorica porodila na carski, jer je imala visok tlak i nikakvih problema nije poslije imala.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

prvi porod vaginalni, divan, nakon niti tri sata od prvog truda stigla naša srećica!  :Heart: 

drugi hitni CR, koma, toliko silnog stresa, i danas mi je još teško kada se sjetim, 
s jedne strane se ljutim na samu sebe jer pomislim kako sam samu sebe iznevjerila (ako me razumijete), 
a s druge strane pomislim hvala Bogu neka je sve dobro završilo i srećica nam je živa i zdrava! 

voljela bih da imamo kroz godinu dvije još jednu pinku, samo se od sveg srca nadam da ćemo izbjeći CR.

----------


## frka20

evo da se i ja priključim..bebica je od 29tj na zadak,i danas sa 32tj nije se ni pomakao.Velik je već
sada - procjena je da ima 2600 gr....Ovo bi mi bila treća trudnoća. 
Uhvatila me neopisiva panika roditi vaginalno na zadak (u slučaju da se ne okrene), pored toga što 
sam čitajući po forumima skužila da je epi kod vaginal.poroda na zadak skoro pod normalna.
Osim toga, planiram na SD kod dr.Habeka (on je porodio drugu trudnoću) no koliko sam skužila daje prednost
vag.porodu na zadak prije nego CR.
Samo da napomenem i da je prva trudnoća (Petrova) završila tragično,blizanačka trudnoća,obje mrtvorođene u 35tj.(rođene vaginalno)
Mislim da vam svima ne moram posebno opravdavati svoje strahove,no usprkos svim eventualnim komplikacijama nakon 
CR - ja sam za CR ukoliko se ne okrene. Jednostavno ne želim riskirati...samo, kako nagovoriti dr.H na opciju CR??
ima li tko kakvu friškiju info za indikaciju za CR ukoliko je beba iznad koje težine i još na zadak?
usput,moram priznati da se najiskrenije nadam da paničarim bezveze,tj.da će se okrenuti.

----------


## kljucic

Moj D. se okrenuo u 39. tj., a ima djece koja se okrenu i u samom porodu. I to sa glave na noge.
Ako stvarno hoćeš CR zbog zadtka, u Petrovoj je to indikacija. Čeka se ulazak u 39. tj. i onda režu.
Ali ja mislim da, bez obzira na prethodno iskustvo (razumijem te jer sam i sama izgubila dijete), bilo bi dobro da se primiriš, opustiš, pokušaš neke vježbe za okretanje, počneš vjerovati svom djetetu i strpiš se da se ipak okrene. Uostalom, porod na zadak i nije tako strašan jer prvo ide onaj mekani dio - guza  :Smile:  Zapravo, slovi kao lakši samo ga rijetko ko od naših liječnika zna izvesti. U tome je problem. Ali ako to dr. Habek zna, onda nemaš straha  :Smile:

----------


## frka20

kljucic, hvala ti puno - malo me primirilo.. ma bojim se te epiziotomije i to panično..doživjela sam to 
u prvoj trudnoći, pa je bila zapela još i posteljica...ma duga priča..dugo, jaaako dugo mi je trebalo da se
fizički i psihički oporavim...

----------


## Lili75

*frka20,* mogu zamislit kako ti je i ja bih da sam na tvom mjestu tražila CR ne bih htjela riskirati i ponovo prolaziti traumu koju si prošla s vaginalnim.
da se nadoveže napostove oko anesteziej ja sam imala spinalnu, pitali su koju bi dapače imala sam dojam da će uvijek radije sugerirati lokalnu nego opću, brzo sam došla sebi, brzo se oporavila, bebicu m ije bila na cici sat nakon poroda i uz podršku sestara radi se o SD dojila sam na zahtjev od samog početka, nisam se ustručavaal stalno korsititi zvonce  i tražit ih prvih daan da mi stave dijete na cicu, prvo jer sam to trebala naučit drugo jer mi se bilo teško okretat na bok. s drugim djetetom sam već sve znaal i bila glavni savjetnik za dojenje mamama u sobi.

inače, ožiljak tanak i neuočljiv, oporavak brk nakon oba CR, moj savjet bi bio što brže na noge odmah nakon 24 h i što više šetat a ne cmoljit u krevetu, ja sam bila ko metak kad sam izlazila iz bolnice doma.

----------


## Lili75

i da, nije me bolio ožiljak, prvi dan sam imala anesteziju, nikakve strašne bolove nisam imala al fakat, očito ovisi o svakome individualno.

i nikad nisam pomislila da sam podbacila jer je CR spasio moju djecu, nekad ni tijelo i psiha koliko god dobro bili pripremljeni, imali idealne uvjete, koliko ih se može imati u našem zdravstvu, i suradljive liječnike, ne mogu odraditi svoj posao, meni je npr priroda dala zdjelicu takvu kakvu imam vrlo usku i mesnat mišićav grlić (sportski) koji se ne da i đaba sva moja edukacija i opuštenost i dobro doktori kad ne ide, ne dao Bog da su išli na jedinu preostalu opciju vacuum...ovo govorim samo radi mama koje imaju grižnju savjesti da je ne trebaju imati.

----------


## riba26

evo i ja cu se pridruziti.. ja sam mogla birati opcu ili spinalnu za CR, a ja kao jedan od rijetki sam na kraj izabrala opcu. kad sam usla u salu, iako sam znala da cu pod opcom, uhvatila me velika panika, tesko mi je bilo za disati, psihicki sam se skroz uplasila, i pomislila sam si u taj moment 'o boze, pa ako sam ovakva kad znam da idem pod opcom, sta bi tek bilo da sam ostala budna'. mene to toliko ne pogadja sto nisam odmah vidjela bebicu. kad sam se probudila i kad su me vratili u sobu, odmah je bila konstantno kraj mene jer sam to zatrazila. iako se ja jako tesko oporavljam od CR (ovo mi je bio drugi, prvi je bio hitan pa sam pod opcom), bila sam uporna sa dojenjem i tako je to teklo bez problema, dan danas cikimo a ona ima vec 6,5 mj.

----------


## ardnas

frka 20,
ako ti se beba ne okrene ići ćeš na carski, obzirom na anamnezu niti jedan dr se neće usuditi da te ugrožava, niti tebe niti bebu.
Nemoj se bojati.

----------


## elanvita

Cure bok...
U jednom sam nedoumici, naime sada se nalazim u 33,2 tjednu trudnoće ,prošle godine imala sam izvanmaternicnu trudnocu koja je završila odstranjenjem desnog jajovoda, a 5 godina ranije imala sam operaciju mioma na maternici.
Za sada je s trudnoćom manje više sve išlo ok, beba je ok, jedino što sam se počela  malo otvarati ranije (negdje u 20 tjednu,  no uz strogo mirovanje došla sam eto do 33 tjedna bez daljnjeg većeg otvaranja)...e sad ginekologinja koja mi je vodila trudnoću smatra da bi  mogla ići na prirodni porod ali jedino ju mući taj miom koji sam imala jer je to inaće indikacija za carski, na jednom od pregleda u Vinogradskoj bolnici dr.Bolanča mi je također potvrdio da ću najvjerojatnije imati carski . Da li je netko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## anika2

> mene je bolilo jako-makar su mi rekli da sam primila nešto protiv bolova, i morala sam čekat par sati za slij.dozu(makar ne baš rez nego sve dole)
> seka je rodila par mjeseci prije mene, u istoj bolnici, sve isto-pa nju poslije operacije nije bolilo


isto i kod mene,molila sam sljedeću dozu ali kaže sestra svaka 4 sata se smije dati....ja mislim da nam daju neki shit od anelgetika,neznam,imam takav osjećaj,,,gledam amerikanke na dokumentarcima i sve su haj i niš ih ne boli,,,ljudi idu na operacije i dobivaju tramale danima a mi očito nešto slabije

----------


## Diana72

Bok, cure, evo i mog iskustva sa carskim. 
Moju curicu sam rodila prije cetiri godine u riječkom rodilištu, nije bio planirani carski, iako imam sijagnozu hidrocefalus, pa i samo zbog toga ne bih se smjela naprezati zbog tlaka u glavi, ali nitko to nije uzeo u obzir. carski je na kraju napravljen zbog sporog otvaranja i mogucih komplikacija,a i otkrili su da imam miom, koji su operirali u isto vrijeme kad je bio i carski, tako  mi pise u otpusnom. Što se tice oporavka poslije, nije bilo problema, odmah nakon budjenja , htjela sam ustati, ali nisu mi dali, a kad se to napokon desilo, ustala sam tako brzo i odjurila do toaleta, da je sestra morala trčati zamnom, bolova je bilo, ali  ako usporedim operacije glave i glavobolje prije i poslije, ovo je bio godišnji odmor. Nakon pet dana sam otišlla doma , a cetiri dana kasnije, u bolnicu na skidanje šavova. Sad sam u 24tj. i mislim da cu opet na carski, a za svaki cu slucaj tražiti od ginekologa preporuku, sigurnije mi je nego riskirati da dobijem visoki tlak i da opet zavrsim na operaciji glave, ipak beba treba zdravu mamu koja ce biti u stanju da se brine za nju, sto vi mislite?

----------


## ekica

ja sam imala op.glave i već u prvoj trudnoči otišla kod svog neurokirurga koji je napisao da, obzirom na moju povijest bolesti i op, traži dovršenje trudnoće carskim rezom.
Je da je izvjesna prof. (ginekologica) frktala nosom, "da šta se njoj u posao neurokirurg miješa", ali bilo je tako kako je on tražio - pčorod carskim rezom.
U drugoj trudnoći došla sam kod druge gin kojoj nije ni padalo na pamet pomisliti o vaginalnom porodu, obzirom na moje operacije i prvi porod CR.
Htjedoh reći, na tvom mjestu, ja uopće ne bi dvojila i išla bi na CR (planirani)!
Sretno

----------


## Diana72

Hvala ti na savjetu, ja cu prvo pitati ginekologicu, pa cu onda vidjeti sto dalje, a sto se tice prvog poroda, prije trudnoce sam razgovarala sa neurokirurgom i pitala da li uopce smijem roditi, on mi je rekao da mogu, ali nije naglasio da mi je carski obavezan. Sad imam vise indikacija, operacija glave, prethodni carski a i miom koji je operiran , a cula sam da nakon operacije  mioma preporucuju carski rez

----------


## puntica

pitaj ginekologa, svakako
i pitaj dal dolazi u obzir carski nakon što krenu trudovi, tako ćete bar znati da je dijete spremno na porod

----------


## Ivon

Ja sam friška s carskim iz riječkog rodilišta, nisam se otvarala bla bla (ima priča) ugl imala sam epiduralni carski, i da opet sad idem rodit, i da idem rodit za 10 god tražila bi carski (iako znam da to nije moguće tražit) ugl epiduralna je sama po sebi rizik, i carski, ali danas su takva vremena da u takvim operacijama je mali postotak da dođe do problema, nas je doktor koji je radio carski spasio, jer se pupčana vrpca od male zapetljala, tako da sam imala vaginalni porod dogodilo bi se ono najgore.....ugl, oporavak je super, rodila sam prije 22 dana, prvih par dana je otežano dizanje, ali ništa strašno, stolica mi je bila u zastoju nakon poroda ali proradila je :Smile:  još uvijek lagano krvarim, ali to se maternica zatvara tako da je i to super, vidim da se krvarenje smanjuje, dojila sam curicu 15 dana, ali što zbog genetike i svih hormona po porodu (vidi u priči) nemam nažalost više mlijeka. sada se super krećem i jedva čekam ginekološki pregled da doktor da zeleno svijetlo da se opustim s mužem  :Smile:   :Smile:  hehe

UGl epidurani carski rez, rez gotovo nevidljiv, trbuh i ostalo me ne boli, rez uopće ne osjećam, normalno se krećem, dižem, saginjem,kuham,spremem,čistim.... :Smile:  mene je spasio!

----------


## bembola

Ja sam isto rodila na cr....e sad,cula sam negdje da se ima pravo na drugom porodu trazit cr posto je prvi takav bio,sad neznam da li je to istina?

----------


## sandi

> Ja sam isto rodila na cr....e sad,cula sam negdje da se ima pravo na drugom porodu trazit cr posto je prvi takav bio,sad neznam da li je to istina?


Jedino su 2 carska apsolutna indikacija za treci carski, a ostalo kako ti padne grah (nazalost). U Petrovoj pokusavaju vaginalno cak i ako je razmak izmedju dva poroda manji od 2 godine, u Vinogradskoj se salje na sekciju ako je od prve proslo manje od dvije godine.

----------


## sirius

> Bok, cure, evo i mog iskustva sa carskim. 
> Moju curicu sam rodila prije cetiri godine u riječkom rodilištu, nije bio planirani carski, iako imam sijagnozu hidrocefalus, pa i samo zbog toga ne bih se smjela naprezati zbog tlaka u glavi, ali nitko to nije uzeo u obzir. carski je na kraju napravljen zbog sporog otvaranja i mogucih komplikacija,a i otkrili su da imam miom, koji su operirali u isto vrijeme kad je bio i carski, tako  mi pise u otpusnom. Što se tice oporavka poslije, nije bilo problema, odmah nakon budjenja , htjela sam ustati, ali nisu mi dali, a kad se to napokon desilo, ustala sam tako brzo i odjurila do toaleta, da je sestra morala trčati zamnom, bolova je bilo, ali  ako usporedim operacije glave i glavobolje prije i poslije, ovo je bio godišnji odmor. Nakon pet dana sam otišlla doma , a cetiri dana kasnije, u bolnicu na skidanje šavova. Sad sam u 24tj. i mislim da cu opet na carski, a za svaki cu slucaj tražiti od ginekologa preporuku, sigurnije mi je nego riskirati da dobijem visoki tlak i da opet zavrsim na operaciji glave, ipak beba treba zdravu mamu koja ce biti u stanju da se brine za nju, sto vi mislite?


Trebaš pitati svog neurologa da ti napise mišljenje o najboljem načinu poroda za tebe zbog dijagnoze koju imaš.

----------


## Diana72

Ovako, nemam pojma da li se carski radi kad pocnu trudovi, bar sto se tice spontanih, jer ja sam bila na indukciji, 8 dana nakon termina, a za carski cu vidjeti prvo sa ginekologicom, pa onda sa neurokirurgom, ako budem imala srece da ga ulovim na vrijeme, jer je jako zaposlen, pa je to kao dobiti na lotu, pokušat cu, pa cemo vidjeti. Da se men pita, ja bih dogovorila carski, bez onih svih pokusaja da rodim prirodno,jer vec sad znam, da nece biti bas nekog uspjeha. Prvi mi je carski bio relativno ok, oporavila sam se brzo, dojila dijete dvije godine, jedino me još zna zaboljeti kad kišem u ležećem položaju, ali to me ne cudi, jer je istovremeno operiran i miom, pa bi se to moglo nazvati duplom operacijom.

----------


## Diana72

Zaboravila sam napisati da sam carski radila u Rijeci, a koji doktor jr tad bio, dezuran, pojma nemam, sjecam se samo da je bio neki nervozan tip, a  nadam da cu se sjetiti da pitam, da li rade carski nakon sto krenu trudovi, iako mislim, trebali bi , u slucaju da porod ne napreduje kako treba.

----------


## palčica

Rodila hitnim carskim zbog krivice liječnika. Po meni je trebao biti planiran i najavljen unatoč mojim idiličnim shvaćanjima da sve mi možemo roditi prirodno. Malo sutra. 
Cista na jajniku, miom na maternici, beba poprijeko i visoko (to mi nije rekla jer me kao nije htjela strašiti nepotrebno??!! - tako mi je rekla poslije poroda, a ja ludača uvjerena cijelo vrijeme da je beba kako treba) ginekologica mislila sve indikacije za carski (ni to mi nije tako rekla, nego da neka odluče oni u Kbc-u). Pola ginekologa u Riječkom KBC-u također i da je visokorizična trudnoća, a pola da ovi briju, da se to može odraditi prirodno. Optimistična i nadobudna ja forsirala sam prirodni i naravno kako su se jedni zabrinjavali, a drugi mislili da je sve u redu nisam marila za ova pesimističnija predviđanja. Zapravo bilo ga je lako forsirati nakon svih površnih dijagnoza i pregleda. 

Rezultat: katastrofalno iskustvo poroda koje je završilo hitnim carskim, velikim krvarenjem i posljedicama krvarenja, duplom anestezijom, posljedicama iste i odstranjenjem jajnika. Cimerica do mene rodila je (forsiran prirodni) hitnim carskim zbog visokog položaja bebe. Njoj je poslije zbog visokog tlaka vid nestao na jednom oku. Poslije ne znam što joj se desilo kad su je vratili na intenzivnu. Ne želim te strašiti, mi nismo imale sreće.

Unatoč svim mojim željama, maštanjima o kadi, šumi, proplanku i rađanju ako se odlučim za drugo (i ako budem mogla imati drugo) bit ću puno promišljenija oko načina poroda. Mislim da ću se dobro i ozbiljnije konzultirati sa što više ginekologa.

Meni je CR uradio Prodan, kažu da je najbolji. Posjećivao me i stalno zvao. Divan.

----------


## palčica

Sretno u svakom slučaju!  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Diana72 ja bih na tvom mjestu trazila misljenje neurokirurga i isla na planirani carski

nadovezala bih se na bolove
moj prvi porod je bio carski pod spinalnom i zahvaljujuci jednon mudroj forumasici, bilo je gotovo bezbolno
ona mi je rekla da ne cekam da me pocne boliti vec da cim osjetim nesto da odmah zoven i trazim nesto
i tako je i bilo, cim s osjetila nelagodu, odmah sam zvala i trazila analgetik
samo me jednom bolilo jer je u nocnoj dezurna bila sestra koja se bas i nije odazivala na zvono
jedna druga sestra mi je rekla, znte, dobro da zovete, jer mi vam to bas i ne nudimo
beba je cijelo vrijeme bila samnom i dojili smo, rekli su da smijem i pomagali mI

----------


## Ginger

htjedoh reci, da je meni moj cr ostao u boljem sjecanju nego moj (jako zeljeni) vbac
em su mi ga upropastili, em sam se jaaaako dugo oporavljala
rana od epi me ubijala, dva mjeseca nisam mogla sjediti, ni hodati kak spada, a o odlasku na wc da ne pricam...

tako da kad usporedim bolove nakon cr i bolove nakon vbac-a, ovi drugi su mi bili puno gori
jer, jedini analgetik koji sam dobila nakon vaginalnog je plicet
jos sam uzduz reza imala o hematom, ne znam kako...

----------


## Ginger

i sori na tipfelerima, tipkam s moba

----------


## Diana72

Mislim da cu bas tako i napraviti, tražit ću preporuku od neurokirurga, da izbjegnem natezanje sa ginekolozima u bolnici, a obavezno cu tražiti da se to sve obavi pod totalnom anestezijom, kao i prvi put, jer ne bih imala strpljenja čekati dok oni obave porod, mislim da bi na pola zahvata pobjegla sa stola, uhvatila bi me panika. Prvi put sam dobila epiduralnu, ali ja sam rekla da me boli, samo da me uspavaju, iako nisam ništa osjetila.

----------


## sandi

Draga Diana, preporuka neurokirurga nije indikacija vec ti je bitno misljenje ginekologa, odn. da on napise kako moras na carski zbog toga i toga. Meni se u prvoj trudnoci dogodila slicna prica, endokrinolog sa Rebra napisao je kako preporucuje dovrsenje poroda sekcijom zbog krvarenja koja bi se mogla dogoditi prilikom naprezanja, sve crno na bijelo i potpisano a ginekolozi u Vinogradskoj i na Sv. Duhu su na to samo odmahnuli rukom.  





> Mislim da cu bas tako i napraviti, tražit ću preporuku od neurokirurga, da izbjegnem natezanje sa ginekolozima u bolnici, a obavezno cu tražiti da se to sve obavi pod totalnom anestezijom, kao i prvi put, jer ne bih imala strpljenja čekati dok oni obave porod, mislim da bi na pola zahvata pobjegla sa stola, uhvatila bi me panika. Prvi put sam dobila epiduralnu, ali ja sam rekla da me boli, samo da me uspavaju, iako nisam ništa osjetila.

----------


## donna

mene zanima kakav je procedura kad se ide na dogovoreni carski? pripreme,anesteziolog,kateter i ostalo  :Smile:  prvi sam imala carski u općoj pa sad gledam mogucnost spinalne..neke mame ju hvale a neke su protiv radi nuspojava glavobolja itd.....kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## ekica

prošla 2x planirani CR.
Prvi put došla u bolnicu u pon, obavila pripremu (anesteziolog, ekg i što već još treba), u utorak bio carski
drugi put sam zbog kompl. ležala nekih mjesec dana prije u bolnici pa sam sve ove stvari pomalo usput obavljala...
Kateter oba puta stavljen neposredno prije odlaska u op.salu.
Za spinalnu ti ne znam niš reći, ja sam oba puta bila pod općom (drugi put sam nešto kao razmišljala o spinalnoj, ali odluka anest. je bila da opet ide opća) koju su, moram reći, drugi put tako dobro "pogodili" da sam se probudila valjda pol sata nakon kaj sam iz sale izašla, potpuno svjsna, bez onog "u magli" feelinga. Ja zadovoljna!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Ja sam 03.01.13. Rodila cr. Kao planirali smo ga, ali je na kraju bio hitan cr zbog tlaka. Kateter ti stave neposredno prije ulaska u salu, sestra te obrije u predradaoni i to je to. Kaj stice spinalne meni je bilo super. Svega si svjetan, bebe odmah vidis cujes, a glavobolje nikakve ja nisam imala. Meni su rekli da glavobolju imas ako ustajes jer nakon spinalne je lezanje 24 sata, onda ti micu i kateter. I ja sam stvarno lezala puna 2 sata i nije me boljela glava. 
E sad to je moje iskustvo sa hitnim cr, a kako je kod planiranog, ne znam. Znam da jos prije cr ide klistir i tusiranje sa njihovim dezinfekcijskim sredstvom. Mi za to nismo imali vremena ...

----------


## sandi

Meni je kod planiranih carskih najfascinantnije kako se sve vrlo brzo odvija, od primanja spinalne do prvog placa valjda 10-tak minuta. Primila sam 3 puta u zivotu spinalnu, od toga 2 na porodu i nikakvih problema nije bilo. Bliski rodjak mi je anesteziolog te me savjetovao da odaberem spinalnu.

----------


## Boxica

> mene zanima kakav je procedura kad se ide na dogovoreni carski? pripreme,anesteziolog,kateter i ostalo  prvi sam imala carski u općoj pa sad gledam mogucnost spinalne..neke mame ju hvale a neke su protiv radi nuspojava glavobolja itd.....kakva su vaša iskustva?


ja sam na drugom porodu 2009 dobila spinalnu, nikakve glavobolje nisam imala
bio je hitan CR pa neznam procedure...

treći porod je ponovo bio hitan CR, ali u općoj anesteziji

koliko sam ja upućena, sada se preferira spinalna (a ako ne uspiju piknuti gdje treba ide opća)

inače, po meni je definitivno bolja spinalna zbog samog osjećaja poroda...
ako ništa drugo, bar čuješ bebe, odmah ih vidiš, znaš da je to tvoje...

----------


## *meri*

planirana carska oba puta, sa spinalnom.
1. porod: dosla sam u utorak, carski planiran za srijedu. u utorak sam obavila ekg, vadjenje krvi, anesteziolog, navecer brijanje. ujutro dizanje u 6 ujutro, klistir, tusiranje, infuzija, ctg i lezanje u radjaoni dok sam cekala carski planiran za oko 9. nije bilo katetera. odmah nakon operacije kad su me vratili u radjaonu su me digli na noge, bila sam 4 sata u radjaoni i onda premjestaj na odjel.
2. porod: dosla sam u srijedu, carski planiran za petak. u srijedu sam obavila sve (anesteziologa, krv...) i cekala petak. u petak ujutro brijanje, klistir, tusiranje, infuzija, ctg, lezanje i cekanje na carski. prije nego su me odveli u salu kateter. nakon operacije me nisu dizali, lezanje u radjaoni isto nekih 4, 5 sati i onda premjestaj na odjel.
nikakve nuspojave nisam imala ni prvi ni drugi put.
spinalna je bolja jer odmah vidis i cujes bebu, pod uvijetom da ti ju daju kako treba a ne kao meni drugi put sto sam sve osjetila i pred kraj je popustiia tako da su zadnji savovi itekako bolili.

----------


## Deaedi

> Meni je kod planiranih carskih najfascinantnije kako se sve vrlo brzo odvija, od primanja spinalne do prvog placa valjda 10-tak minuta.


Da, začas se sve obavi, sjećam se da sam prvi put pitala kad će početi, a anesteziolog mi kaže: pa sad će izvaditi bebu..doktori su ležerno razgovarali i ja sam mislila da me još nisu ni zarezali, nego da mi još peru trbuh sa onim sredstvom...

----------


## rafi&gabi

Ja sam imala prvi carski rez hitno pod spinalnom i bilo mi je ok,imas sav onaj feeling da 
ti sve rade al te nista ne boli i budan si,cujes dijete i vidis ga i to mi je bilo super iskustvo.
Nikakve nuspojave nisam imala,dobro sam se osijecala.
Dok sam na drugi carski isla planirano zbog toga sto se bebica nije htijela okrenuti.
U 39 tj sam primljena u bolnicu,tri dana prije operacije,gdje sam dobila,cini mi se 2 inekcije dekstametazon
za bebina pluca i onda dan prije operacije je bio razgovor sa anesteziologom,koji mi je bio odlican,
sve mi je pojasnio i rekao mi je da mogu birati izmedu spinalne i opce.pitala sam ga koja je bolja,i rekao mi
je spinalna i zbog mene i dijeteta.rekla sam da cu odlucit ujutro pred samu operaciju i odlucila na spinalnu.
Na samoj operaciji sam na spinalnoj pocela osijecat bolove i kao da mi sve na zivo rade i pocela sam im govorit 
da me boli,da to nije samo osijetilo na dodir,kako su me uvjeravali,jer je to stvarno bol,pa jednu sam vec prosla.
Nisu mogli vjerovat da mi anestezija nije djelovala i na kraju su me uspavali,i dovrsili porod.
Ono sto mi je najgore je da nisam bila prisebna cijeli dan jer bi samo odjednom utonula u san,nisam se mogla
kontrolirati,i kad su mi donjeli bebu trazila sam sestru da bude uz mene dok ju dojim i drzim jer sam se strasno bojala 
da ne zaspem.tako da moja je preporuka ipak spinalna bez obzira sto se desilo na drugom carskom rezu.

----------


## donna

ok hvala...ovaj tjedan idem na kontrolu pa ću vidjeti sa dr šta kaže

----------


## Zoran.s

Evo mene opet nakon dosta vremena. Imam opet jedno pitanje. Koliko bi bio ili je opasan treći carski rez? Namjeravam se oženiti (ponovo drugi i zadnji put) i želio bi još jedno dijete ali moja zaručnica je imala do sad dva carska reza i vjerovatno će biti i treći put.

----------


## kljucic

točnu statistiku ne znam, ali rizik svakako raste sa svakim sljedećim CR
osobno sam imala 3 carska, s tim da sam i drugi i treći puta čekala trudove pa završila na carskom (oba pita sam pokušala prvo vaginalno)
ne znam zašto je tvoja zaručnica imala CR, ali svakako preporučam (ako je trudnoća uredna i sve je ok) da krenete u CR nakon početka trudova, tako ste sigurni da je beba sigurno spremna za izlazak  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Cimerica u rodilištu je imala 4 cr-a i sve je bilo ok  ali ja bi rekla da je sve to jako individualno i da se ne treba oslanjati na statistike.

----------


## kljucic

da, individualno je. ima na jednom forumu žena u potpisu 6 CR.
ja ih vrlo dobro podnosim, brzo se oporavim pa me nije strah ako se zalomi i 4.  :Grin:

----------


## Zoran.s

hvala vam na odgovorima

----------


## teica24

ja sam rodila na CR planirani prije 4 mjeseca u Dubrovniku...Beba je bila na zadak 4 kila ja prvorotka i eto...
postupak pred operaciju klistir-ništa strašno samo nelagodno i ponižavajuće za jednu ženu al to te tamo baš i nije briga meni tek kad sam doma došla uvatilo malo depresije zbog toga svega  :Smile: 
Onda me stavilo u predrađaonu di sam gola ležala i čekala da se sala oslobodi dobrih uru vrimena a nisu mi ni lancun dali da se pokrijem sreća sam imala svoj ogrtač jer sam već bila stacionirana u bolnici...dok sam tu ležala primila sam u venu 3-4 boce nečeg da mi muka ne dođe od anestezije(mislim peptoran), onda mi je došla sestra stavit urinarni kateter a moram naglasit da je dok je to radila pričala na mobitel, prestrašnoo0, to mi je bilo ekstra nelagodno, vjerojatno ne bi bilo da je radila kako treba...tako da sam jedva čekala anesteziju da ne osjećam taj glupi kateter....KPanika me uhvatila tek kad sam legla u salu, masu sestara, doktora ona svjetla ogromna....jedva su mi pogodili kralježnicu jer je dosta kriva al uspjeli su...volila bi da nisu i da sam  bila uspavana jer sam sve osjećala i to je grozno nelagodno kao da ti netko prekopava utrobu al naravno ništa ne boli, ja sam se malo uspaničila pa mi je anesteziologinja na šivanju dala u venu nešto da malo spavam  :Smile:  kad je sve bilo gotovo odveli su me u sobu i odmah mi je popustila anestezija, eg to je bolilo jaaako a sestra mi je tek nakon 3 sata dala analgin kad sam počela da si čupam kosu s glave, i od te inekcije sve prošlo i više nije onako boliko samo prva 3-4 dana prilikom ustajanja....
Sve sam ovako opširno napisala jer znam kad sam ja trebačla na carski sam to tražila a nisam mogla naći, uglavnom cure ne treba se bojat, sve na kraju prođe tako brzo, i tamo izgubite svaki sram, nije vas briga za ništa već samo da vam je beba u redu.... :Smile: ))sretno svim caricama

----------


## Amari

Da li možda netko ima iskustva ili je cuo da se može platiti u bolnici (drzavnoj, ne privatnoj) carski i da kosta oko 2-2.5000 kn!?

----------


## sirius

> Da li možda netko ima iskustva ili je cuo da se može platiti u bolnici (drzavnoj, ne privatnoj) carski i da kosta oko 2-2.5000 kn!?


Legalno?
sa racunom?

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da legalno ne

----------


## sirius

I ja mislim da legalno ne moze.
zato i pitam.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da mos mislot legalno lolll

to treba prijaviti drzavnom odvjetnistvu. Inace carski na zahtjev bi  trebao biti moguc samo u privatnoj klinici gdje kosta oko 10x vise

----------


## Ginger

Vise nego 10x vise
Preko 30 tis.kn

----------


## Danka_

Kakav je ovo broj 2.5000? 

Moja prijateljica koja nema hrvatsko državljanstvo, ne živi tu i nije osigurana preko HZZO-a, rodila je u Petrovoj prije 5-6 godina. Imala je medicinsku indikaciju za CR i platila je punu cijenu. Ne sjećam se točno koliki je račun bio, čini mi se oko 17 tisuća kuna, ali u to je ulazilo još dosta toga što je kao neosigurana morala platiti, uključivši i boravak prije CR koji je bio dug barem 5-6 dana, zatim dijagnostika, možda i kasna amniocenteza, ne sjećam se sad točno.

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da je to nesto sadvim drugo, kad nisi drzavljanin i osiguranik

----------


## Amari

Da znam kolko košta u Podobniku ali cula sam da ako nema indikacije za carski mozes u bolnici platit carski, legalno, jer dr ne zeli na uputnicu ako misli da ti ne treba! Isto kao npr kad je moja ginekologica mislila da mi ne treba urinokultura, ne zeli dat uputnicu a to mozes i bez, pa platis i kosta 150 kn, 50 kn manje nego recimo u Brayeru!
Ovo je 2500 kn, znaci za nekog tko ima osiguranje! Drugo su zene koje nemaju pa placaju sve, od ljekova do dijagnostike itd!

----------


## sirius

> Da znam kolko košta u Podobniku ali cula sam da ako nema indikacije za carski mozes u bolnici platit carski, legalno, jer dr ne zeli na uputnicu ako misli da ti ne treba! Isto kao npr kad je moja ginekologica mislila da mi ne treba urinokultura, ne zeli dat uputnicu a to mozes i bez, pa platis i kosta 150 kn, 50 kn manje nego recimo u Brayeru!
> Ovo je 2500 kn, znaci za nekog tko ima osiguranje! Drugo su zene koje nemaju pa placaju sve, od ljekova do dijagnostike itd!


Mislim da to bas nije tako.
to bi bilo kao da dodes u bolnicu pa trazis da ti izvade slijepo crijevo iako to nije nuzno ( a tebi se cini zgodno).
Nitko ti ne daje uputnicu za CR nego za hospitalizaciju, a bolnicki lijecnik odlucuje o nacinu poroda .

----------


## sirius

Iznos od cc 2500 kn je cifra koju hzzo placa rodilistu za vaginalni porod i oporavak ( bez kompikacija).

----------


## Amari

> Mislim da to bas nije tako.
> to bi bilo kao da dodes u bolnicu pa trazis da ti izvade slijepo crijevo iako to nije nuzno ( a tebi se cini zgodno).
> Nitko ti ne daje uputnicu za CR nego za hospitalizaciju, a bolnicki lijecnik odlucuje o nacinu poroda .


Nije isto, al dobro! Jer neke stvari za koje nemas uputnicu si mozes platiti! Cijenu sam napisala cca, ne mislim tocno 2500 u lipu kad moze bit i 3500 ili vise!
I naravno da ne dobijes uputnicu za carski, nemojte sve doslovno shvatit, danas su uputnice po kategorijama i na jednu moze ici vise stvari, ovisi o potrebi, to se odlucuje u bolnici!
Svejedno, pitat cu da li je jos uvijek to moguce, prije 3 god je bilo!

----------


## Danka_

> Mislim da je to nesto sadvim drugo, kad nisi drzavljanin i osiguranik


Pa naravno da je drugo, to sam i naglasila.  

Još uvijek mi nije jasno što znači 2.5000 ("dva točka pet tisuća").

----------


## Amari

> Pa naravno da je drugo, to sam i naglasila.  
> 
> Još uvijek mi nije jasno što znači 2.5000 ("dva točka pet tisuća").


To znaci da je greska u pisanju!

----------


## Argente

Nikad nije bilo moguće jer carski bez indikacije nije legalan.

----------


## Amari

> Nikad nije bilo moguće jer carski bez indikacije nije legalan.


Znaci onda su to radili ilegalno?

----------


## Argente

Da, ako je bilo tako kako si ti prenijela. Iskreno, sumnjam da bi se netko upuštao u takvu rabotu za 2500 kn.

----------


## Danka_

> To znaci da je greska u pisanju!


Jasno, ali zanimalo me misli li se na dvije i pol tisuće ili dvadeset pet tisuća.

Druga cifra je realnija s obzirom na troškove. CR nikako ne može biti samo 2500 kuna, po svemu što znam.

----------


## Deaedi

Ali zasto bi se placala puna cijena CR na zahjev? Ako je za zene besplatan vaginalni porod i epiduralna, onda eventualno naplacivati samo razliku.

----------


## sirius

Ne mozes medicinsku intervenciju tretirati kao nadstandard . Jos. Mozda jednog dana , tko zna...

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam u minuti na googlu nasla ovo
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/publika...upine_2011.pdf

Cr je 9-17.000kn bez postoperatvnog oporavka
dosta jeftinije od podobnika, pogotovo ova nekomplicirana varijanta...

----------


## sillyme

> Ne mozes medicinsku intervenciju tretirati kao nadstandard . Jos. Mozda jednog dana , tko zna...


A gle, ako nadoplacujemo bijelu plombu mozda je ovo iduci korak za nase zdravstvo. Nadoplata iz vlastitog dzepa. Radije bi u stvar to nego sadasnji sustav s 500-1000 jurica u dzepu doktora a trosak na racun svih nas (tj na hzzo ide sve)

----------


## Deaedi

Upravo tako, sad se doktoru placa na crno, a hzzo snosi sav trosak.

----------


## Diana72

> Bok, cure, evo i mog iskustva sa carskim. 
> Moju curicu sam rodila prije cetiri godine u riječkom rodilištu, nije bio planirani carski, iako imam sijagnozu hidrocefalus, pa i samo zbog toga ne bih se smjela naprezati zbog tlaka u glavi, ali nitko to nije uzeo u obzir. carski je na kraju napravljen zbog sporog otvaranja i mogucih komplikacija,a i otkrili su da imam miom, koji su operirali u isto vrijeme kad je bio i carski, tako  mi pise u otpusnom. Što se tice oporavka poslije, nije bilo problema, odmah nakon budjenja , htjela sam ustati, ali nisu mi dali, a kad se to napokon desilo, ustala sam tako brzo i odjurila do toaleta, da je sestra morala trčati zamnom, bolova je bilo, ali  ako usporedim operacije glave i glavobolje prije i poslije, ovo je bio godišnji odmor. Nakon pet dana sam otišlla doma , a cetiri dana kasnije, u bolnicu na skidanje šavova. Sad sam u 24tj. i mislim da cu opet na carski, a za svaki cu slucaj tražiti od ginekologa preporuku, sigurnije mi je nego riskirati da dobijem visoki tlak i da opet zavrsim na operaciji glave, ipak beba treba zdravu mamu koja ce biti u stanju da se brine za nju, sto vi mislite?


Od ovog je posta je prošlo više od godinu dana.  Nisam dobila preporuku za carski od neurokirurga ali opet je bila indikacija za carski kao i kod prvog poroda, bez učinkovitih trudova i slabo otvaranje, pa je carski rez bio jedina opcija, samo ovog puta sa manje forsiranja vaginalnog i manje dripa. sve je prošlo dobro, bebu sam dobila čim sam se probudila, ali oporavak je ipak trajao duže nego prvi put, i rez je prokrvario, pa sam morala strogo mirovati, što mi je bilo jako teško uz dvoje djece i bez pomoći sa strane, jer se muž morao vratiti na posao.
Razlog zbog kojeg sam prokrvarila, i to još u bolnici, je taj famozni rooming in, koji se primjenjuje i kod ovakvog načina poroda.Nakon carskog savjetuju mirovanje, zabranu dizanja tereta većeg od tri kg, a nositi dijete po sobi cijelu noć jer ga muče grčevi i  tkoznašto još, nije baš preporučljivo poslije takvog zahvata barem dok se ne pregleda rana i izvade konci.

----------


## Mojca

> Da, ako je bilo tako kako si ti prenijela. Iskreno, sumnjam da bi se netko upuštao u takvu rabotu za 2500 kn.


Moja kolegica je pred cca. 8-9 godina za carski po izboru u državnoj bolnici dala doktoru soma eura.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mojca  :Shock: oo

Dijana, slažem se. Ako se osoblje ne može posvetiti rodilji (uglavnom jer ih nema dovoljno) koja je imala CR (ili iz bilo kojeg razloga je teže pokretljiva) ženi moraju omogučiti da joj netko od obitelji bude skupa sa njom u rodilištu. Rijetka koja žena je sama čim ide doma, bezveze je misliti da tik po porodu može 3-5 dana sve sama. Rooming-in pod veliko da, ali uz mogućnost da ženi se nudi ekstra pomoć.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Nadoplata bi sigurno bilo poštenije od ovog što imamo, gdje određeni ljudi uzimaju na crno lovu i onda isto naplaćuju državi. Ali nekima je jako unosan taj biznis, pa nisam sigurna baš da će se brzo riješit. Nažalost :/

----------


## Mojca

> Nadoplata bi sigurno bilo poštenije od ovog što imamo, gdje određeni ljudi uzimaju na crno lovu i onda isto naplaćuju državi. Ali nekima je jako unosan taj biznis, pa nisam sigurna baš da će se brzo riješit. Nažalost :/


Slažem se.. 
Nažalost to je tako, dok sam još razmišljala o tome da rodim u ZG razne prijateljice su davale razne savjete...svašta sam čula, koliko što košta: prisustvo liječnika, carski rez, epiduralna...  čak i dobila upute kako se ti novci daju liječniku.  :Sad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

morat ćeš me jednom zvat da mi ispričaš sve to :/

----------


## Mojca

Može.

----------


## Sadie

Ceka me dogovoreni cr u Petrovoj. Dan nakon operacije imam bebu sa sobom stalno. Kak ste to podnosile s obzirom da ste bile izrezuckane? Strah me da ce me rasturati rana.

----------


## Ginger

Meni je bilo skroz ok
Savjet: trazi lijekove protiv bolova, sami rijetko nude
Al nemoj cekati da te pocne bas boliti, nego cim nesto osjetis odmah ih zovi i trazi
Ja jesam (u drugoj bolnici) i skoro nista me nije bolilo
Iz sata u sat ce ti biti sve bolje
Meni je oporavak nakon carskog bio puno laksi nego nakon prvog vaginalnog

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mene je rana rasturala prvih sat vremena tog jutra, ostatak dana boli ali podnosljivo jer si jos "nadrogirana", sutradan mi je bilo skroz ok ali sam cekala do navecer da mi skinu infuziju i kateter.
Ustajanje i odlazak do tusa su mi bili nezgodni zbog vrtoglavice...
Boljelo je samo prilikom ustajanja, tad si malo rukom pritisnes ranu i olaksas si...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Deaedi

Rana ne boli, jer primas lijekove protiv bolova u infuziji. To onda i zavara, meni je kod prvog CR pukao sav od napora, jer sam dizala i nosila bebu. Inace je jako nezgodan taj rooming, dobijes bebu dok jos ne osjecas noge, na jednoj strani kateter, na drugoj infuzija a ti moras dojiti i sama presvlaciti bebu. Tako je bar na SD bilo prije 10 i 4 godine.

----------


## Deaedi

I bas je cudan takav stav prema CR, s jedne strane je to kao ozbiljna operacija, a s druge strane odmah dobijes bebu na brigu, bez ikakve pomoci. Nije mi to logicno. Jesam za rooming, ali da ti barem sestra pomogne premotati bebu ili namjestiti je na dojenje, jer sama to ne mozes izvesti. Nadam se da je u Petrovoj bolje, na SD je to horor, bez ikakve si pomoci.

----------


## *meri*

ja sam se jako tesko oporavljala. kateter su mi skinuli jos prije nego sam dosla na odjel, znaci jos u radjaoni gdje sam bila na promatranju nakon sale. infuziju nisam ni dobivala vise nakon operacije, tako da za bolove mi je jedino preostalo moljakati inekciju. dali su mi bez problema nakon sto sam dosla na odjel, u radjaoni bas i ne (tamo sam se bas napatila s bolovima). na odjelu sva pomoc je to sto ti premotaju bebu 3 put dnevno, znaci ujutro, popodne i prije spavanja. niko ti ne pomogne da ustanes, da dojis... o presvlacenju posteljine necu ni pricati, to ne postoji. lezis u krvavim plahtama dok ne odes kuci. ranu su mi drugi dan otkrili i niko ju nije uopce pogledao do zadnjeg dana kad su mi vadili konce... od ljekova jedino dobivas inekcije protiv zgrusavanja prvih (cini mi se) 5 dana. i to je to.

----------


## clover

Ja sam bila na carskom u Petrovoj i sve je bilo OK, injekciju protiv bolova na zahtjev, pomagali su mi oko masaža prsiju jaaako puno. Sad me malo strah što su bebe stalno sa nama jer mi prvi put valjda 10 dana nije nadošlo mlijeko ili ga je bilo previše, prsa ogromna i boljela a ona ne može povućiii...Sad mi ide prijateljica i baš ću je pitati iskustva, friška, jer me zanima kako je sad kad je beba sa nama? kako je vidi tata? kako sa rodbinom koja želi doći?? mislim roditelji i baka, sestra...

----------


## Sadie

MM ce doci ujutro i pricekati da vidi da je sve ok i da mu pokazu bebicu. Posjete su od 16,30 i u sobu ulazi 1 po 1 osoba da ne bude promenada. Cim me zaboli, zacvilit cu da dobijem pikicu i paziti maksimalno na ranu. Znam da nije lako 2.dan biti stalno s bebom, al nekak cu uspjeti. Bar ih odnesu na prematanje pa me moramo i to. A da me puste doma nakon nekoliko dana, oprala bih tanjur, napravila si nesto za pojest i sl. Ovak cu lezati, osim bavljenja bebom.

----------


## *meri*

kod nas moze doci u posjetu u sobu samo tata. i to pola sata dnevno. ostali mogu vidjeti bebu samo preko stakla, ako dodju u vrijeme posjeta.

----------


## Sadie

To mi se svida. Bila bih jako sretna da je tako i u Petrovoj.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam rodila 2x na cr i drugu bolnicu sam birala po tome da se ostaje sto krace u bolnici, i da ima rooming in pa je izbor pao na SD i jako sam bila zadovoljna tamo. Za pocetak cim prodje 24h ne smijete samo lezati, morat hodati, da se cim prije oporavite i ne dobijete neku trombozu i sl. Ja sam odmah iduci dan isla osim na wc i do aparata s kavom, protegnuti noge po odjelu itd - i za to bi mi dobro doslo da sam imala bebu koja spava ali naravno imala sam budnu bebu koja je odmah drugi dan plakala ak me nije bilo minutu. Srecom, na SD su svi bili jako ljubazni i usluzni, i na molbu odnesu bebu na vecer 24-5 pa sam malo uspjela odspavati.

Treci dan nakon cr ako je sve u redu nije nikakav problem oprat tanjur, ali je naporno brinuti 24h o bebi - i puno je lakse biti doma gdje ce ti muz nositi okolo bebicu pol sata dok se ti tusiras u miru ko covjek nego panicno u kupaoni dok beba urla cimerici u onoj kolijevci  :Grin:  Uostalom tanjur ima 10dag a moje bebe su bile preko 4kg pa je i s tog aspekta lakse prat tanjur, no u svakom slucaju nije m niti jednom bilo problem nositi bebu nakon cr, pa nije 4kg ne znam kako tesko...

----------


## Sadie

Utjesila si me. Nikad nisam nis operirala pa ne znam kak je to i kakav oporavak ocekivati.

----------


## *meri*

to ti je jako individualno. ja sam se jako tesko oporavljala i nisam bila u stanju setati po bolnici drugi dan, a ni prati tanjure kad sam dosla iz bolnice 8. dan.
jos sam imala i zahtjevnu bebu koja je stalno plakala, pogotovo ako ne bi bila u mojim rukama. a i drugo djete doma. uglavnom, iskreno neznam bas kako bih se snasla da sam morala treci dan doci doma.

----------


## Deaedi

Meni je doma bilo puno lakse, prvi put nakon CR sam otisla doma na svoju odgovornost( 5. dan, a tada se ostajalo 7 dana), a drugi put 3. dan (ostajalo se 4-5 dana), po dogovoru sa doktorom.

----------


## sirius

Potpuno se slazem s tobom. Pomoc majkama ( od strane osoblja )nakon CR treba biti puno veca kad ne postoji mogucnost da ima nekoga uz sebe od obitelji cijelo vrijeme boravka.

----------


## *meri*

> Potpuno se slazem s tobom. Pomoc majkama ( od strane osoblja )nakon CR treba biti puno veca kad ne postoji mogucnost da ima nekoga uz sebe od obitelji cijelo vrijeme boravka.


debeli x

samo sto ja nisam imala pomoc ni kuci

----------


## Ginger

Meni isto nije bio problem imati bebu pored sebe, ali sestre su je prematale prva 2-3 dana
Uglavnom je bila samnom u krevetu
A oporavak mi je stvarno bio brz, puno brzi i laksi nego nakon prvog vbac-a (vec to ponavljam ko papiga)
Jedina stresna situacija mi je bila kad se malena zagrcnula i nikako do zraka, pa sam vec drugi dan doslovce iskocila iz kreveta i istrcala s bebom na hodnik
Kasnije me pocelo boliti, al odmah sam trazila lijek protiv bolova

----------


## kiri-

meni je cr bio super iskustvo iako sam jaako zeljela prirodni porod ali eto morala sam na cr. imala sam spinalnu anesteziju i bila budna cijelo vrijeme,bebu dobila u krevet odma cim sam usla u sobu iz operacijske sale. beba stalno bila sa mnom sta je  savrseno ali i tesko. nakon spinalne se nisam smjela mrdat , samo lezat na ledima a u tom polozaju dojit ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...kao prvo moram zvonit na zvono da mi sestra uzme bebu koja lezi pored mene i da mi je namjesti na cicu..jako boli. drugi dan, tj nakon 16 sati je bilo vadenje katetera i odlazak na wc, setnja,hodanje. svaki dan sve manje boli. ne odbijajte lijekove protiv bolova. ja sam 4.dan prestala pit lijekove i jako maaaaaalo je bolilo.5. dan isla doma, penjala se na 4.kat bez problema, oporavila se jako brzo, toliko brzo da me nakon 20 dana zabolio stomak jer sam se previse opustila u naprezuala....znaci potrebno je mirovat nakon carskog bez obzira koliko se dobro mi osjecale.
moje iskustvo je bilo predivno...vidila sam bebu odma, sve je bilo dobro. 3 cure koje znam i koje su rodile nacarski prije 1 god kazu da im je bilo grozno, da ih jos boli i sve nesto uzasno imaju za rec. ja koja inace ne podnoosim bol, koja sam strasljiva i sa niskim pragom tolerancije na bol sam iznenadena i odusevljena sa cr. boli prvihg dana jako, necu rec da ne boli ali svakim danom je sve manja bol.
babice i sestre bi trebale ipak malo vise pomagati zenama nakon cr jer znam da dok sam nor lezala  i trebala uzeti deku koja je stajala na dnu kreveta, spasila bi se kad bi slucajno usla sestra pa bi je zamolila da mi doda deku jer dizanje do sjedeceg polozaja traje dugo i jaaaaaaako boli u pocetku. ista svtar kad beba place, meni ttreba dosta da se dignem u sjedeci polozaj i da uzmem bebu (koja je stalno pored mene) i onda bebu stavljam na praznu cicu da vuce jer mlijeko jos nije doslo hahahahha ajme hhhahahahaahahah
meni npr nije odgovaralo da je beba pored mene jer sam se bojala da je ne gurnem iz kreveta ali kad bi pozelila odspavat pola sata,, bebu bi stavila u krevetic za bebe  :Smile:  a nisam se bas naspavala u bolnici heheheheh ali hoprmoni u uzbudenje ucinu da se sve to lako izdrzi....

----------


## Deaedi

> Potpuno se slazem s tobom. Pomoc majkama ( od strane osoblja )nakon CR treba biti puno veca kad ne postoji mogucnost da ima nekoga uz sebe od obitelji cijelo vrijeme boravka.


Da, i čak nije potrebna pomoć cijelo vrijeme boravka u bolnici, ali barem prva 24h dok se ne vrati osjet u noge i dok se ne makne infuzija i kateter, jer si tada prilično nepokretan.

----------


## Ninunanu

ja sam ovdje ocito iznimka
ja sam nakon pokušaja prirodnog završila na hitnom carskom pod opcom anestezijom
rodila u 10 navecer u ujutro oko 8 sam dobila bebu i sve sam odmah mogla sama te sam isti dan i setala po hodniku, zapravo najgore je bilo ustajanje sve ostalo mi nije bio problem
znam da taj dan kad su mi došli u posjetu da su ostali u šoku jer su me našli kako setam po sobi i nunam bebu
stvarno nikakvih problema nisam imala niti sam tražila ista za bolove te su mi kateter skinuli to isto jutro
kad gledam oporavak sad da me neko pita nebi se zalila ni na iduci carski, al nekako ne vjerujem da bi to tako lako prosla i sljedeci put

----------


## Nela0902

Evo da se i ja priključim nova sam ovdje pa da podjelim svoje iskustvo sa vama ...  :Smile:  živim u Njemackoj .... Rodila sam blizance na carski rez, moja trudnoca je burno krenula od kroničnog povraćanja i 3 puta bolnice zbog dehidracije ... I nakon toga sam hospitalizirana u 22 tjednu trudnoce  .... Rodila sam u 30 tjednu moja dva anđela ... 7 dana sam prije toga imala konstantno trudove koje su doktori pokušavali spriječiti uz to sam imala serklaz koji je pukao i dobila sam veliko krvarenje i porod je krenuo  veliki strah i neznanje sto te čeka .... Bebe su bile okrenute koljenima prema dolje a ja sam bila otvorena 10 cm .... Otvorila sam se u roku od pola sata... I hitni carski je urađen sa pripremama i svim bebe su bile van za 40 min ... Sam oporavak je protekao uredu nakon operacije 8 sati su me ustali da hodam i kateter skinuli sljedece jutro, 2 dana su mi davali tabletice protiv bolova i to je to .... Tuširanje isto nakon 8 sati. Dobila sam dva mala anđela Emmu i Ivana rođenih sa 1540 g -1570g djeca su duže vrijeme bili u inkubatoru ...  Nakon 5 dana su me pustili doma  :Smile:  djeca su morala ostati u bolnici. A ja sam morala izdajati mlijeko i svaki dan donositi u bolnicu  tako da sam svoj oporavak od carskog Reza prehodala a 7 dan sam vozila auto ..... Mozda sam malo opširnije opisala ali nemogu kraće ....  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Evo i mene s mojim iskustvima. Kad govorimo o carskom velika je razlika u vrsti anestezije. Ja sam dobila spinalnu, a druge mame koje su rodile isti dan na opću bile su pokretnije i brže su se oporavile jer su prije stale na noge. Njih 2 su rodile kad i ja (samo nekoliko sati ranije) i polako hodale, a ja se nisam mogla okrenuti u krevetu. Još ni dren nisu imale (a to žulja i boli kad se vadi). Još uvijek osjećam posljedice spinalne, al i to će proći. Spinalna je bolja za bebu pa sam ju zato odabrala (kod mene je bio dogovoreni cr pa sam mogla birati).

Daklem, dobije se pikica u leđa (meni je malo "tražila" di će me piknuti pa sam stenjala i dahtala) i donji dio tijela se praktički odmah umrtvi i fakat se niš ne osjeti. Stavili su zelenu plahtu da niš ne vidim, a uz mene je bila anesteziologica i cijelo vrijeme je pričala sa mnom pa mi je bilo puno lakše jer nisam razmišljala o tome što rade. Svi su bili nekak veseli i prpošni. Dr-i jako paze što govore (nema ono - daj zareži tu, gle kak ide krv i sl.). Izvadili su bebu, umotali ju i par puta ju prislonili uz moje lice. Bila je sva mekana, topla i moja.  :Smile:  Cijelo vrijeme je bebica plakala, osim tada i to mi je baš bilo lijepo. Onda daju sedativ za uspavljivanje i nakon toga u šok sobi analgetik čim se zatraži. Meni, nažalost, nije djelovao tak da sam bila budna pod sedativima zbog bolova jer sam morala čekati kad opet smijem dobiti pikicu (blaženi voltaren). Čim sam mogla savinuti koljena prevezli su me u intenzivnu. 
Tam se leži u zadignutoj spavaćici, a sestre mijenjaju uloške. Idući dan se vadi kateter i sestra nas istušira jer nema šanse da se pomaknemo same. Al sve je to normalno i bila sam im silno zahvalna na tome. U početku sestre pomažu kod dizanja, ali bolje je za nas da to savladamo što prije same. Bebe donose mamama svaka 3 sata na 30 min. (osim po noći) na papicu. Dan nakon toga se treba prducnut da se skinemo s infuzije i dobijemo jesti. 
Ondak se seli u "normalnu" sobu (intenzivna je 1 soba sa sestrom kao na porti tak da nas sve ima na oku). Tamo imamo bebu manje-više cijelo vrijeme (osim kupanja i po noći ih uzmu ak želimo odmoriti).
Sestre su jako dobre i fakat nas tretiraju ko pokrpane ranjenike jer smo ipak operirane. Daju pikicu protiv bolova il normić za spavanje bez ikakvog problema jer to boli, ipak se reže koža i onda maternica koja se skuplja tak pokrpana. Sestre za bebe su dobre, imala sam osjećaj da znaju karakter svake bebe. Nije da nam uvale bebu pa nek se snalazimo, pomažu s dojenjem, premataju bebu svaka 3 sata (nije 3 put dnevno ko na babinjačama), možemo ih i same premotati ak želimo, pokazala mi je kak da uzdignem madrac doma i sl., odvedu bebu po noći da odspavamo (uzmu ih u 00,  buđenje je već u 5).
Sve u svemu, prva 3 dana su najgora, onda je dalje sve bolje. Oporavak je brz - svaki novi dan osjećala sam se kao da su prošla 2 dana, a ne samo 1. Sestre stvarno pomažu i ljubazne su. Velika je to operacija i boli, ali ni vaginalni nije pjesma, jedino što je ovdje sporiji oporavak. Al i to prođe, bitno da je beba dobro.
To je bilo u Petrovoj.

----------


## clover

Drage cure, da li je neka dobila hematom nakon carskog reza? Meni je natrceno sa lijeve strane reza i iznad i ispod i rekli su hematom. Dobila antibiotik..uzasno me boli i nekak me strah da nije nesto drugo jer su mi jedni rekli upala savova unutarnjih a drugi hematom..pomagajte!! Molim vas!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Clover, potraži drugo mišljenje ako je ikako moguće da se umiriš i provjeriš što bi moglo biti.

----------


## Ginger

Potrazi i drugo misljenje, cisto da budes sigurna

Ja nakon carskog nisam imala hematom, ali sam zato imala kod vbaca, na mjestu epiziotomije
Poprilicno velik, bolilo je ko sam vrag, nisam nista pila, samo mazala heparinom

----------


## clover

Imam dva misljenja, sa hitne. - upala i od doktora - hematom..zar hematom moze toliko boljeti?? Uzasno boli, nadam se da ce antibiotik brzo pocet djelovati.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Radije uspoređivajte mišljenja dva specijalista, i obavezno kad idete kod drugog nemojte prije nego vam kaže mišljenje reći dijagnozu prvog (jer zbog kolegijalnosti će se često samo složiti sa kolegom).

----------


## Peterlin

clover, samo šaljem vibre za brzi oporavak...

----------


## dodagoda

Ja sam prošla 2 carska i nisam imala takvih problema..meni je jedino poslij 1. carskog dosta "curila rana" pa sam se prestrašila i trčala na hitnu. Svakako odi i po 3. mišljenje ako ćeš biti mirnija(ja bi), pogotovo ako dobiješ i temperaturu.

----------


## clover

Morat cu jer ne mogu vjerovat da moze ovako boljet..i to mjesec dana od poroda..

----------


## annie84

Mene je jako boljelo nakon drugog carskog (prije 4 mjeseca), ali nije ništa bila izvan nekih normalnih okvira.
Odi kod još jednog doktora, po mogućnosti-privatnika i da, nemoj mu govoriti da si bila na Hitnoj, čekaj da ti on kaže svoje mišljenje.

----------


## clover

To i je privatno..moj doktor..odlican je doktor zato ne znam zasto sumnjam...voljela bi da su uzv napravili..ali cim je dodirnuo (i to oko mjesta gdje je bio dren) je rekao da je to hematom..idem vaditi crp pa cemo vidjeti dalje..

----------


## annie84

Nadam se da nije nista strasno!  Sretno i odmaraj sto vise, ne nosi tesko, ne pretjeruj u poslovima itd...
Ja se nazalost nisam cuvala uopce i oba puta sam samo 2 dana bila u bolnici, ali zato tebi zelim bolje  :Smile:

----------


## sonja.kova

Pozdrav cure...
zelim znati ima li tko iskustva.tj dali je rodio 4 puta na carski rez....Naime imala sam tri carska...Prvi hitno2006god,beba i ja zaglavile,drugi 2009god. nisu ni pitali jer je druga  beba bila puno veca od prve a ja sitna...treci se podrazumjeva 2014god. I sad sam trudna nekih mj.i po...znam da se carski podrazumjeva, znam da doktori nepreporucuju...ali ja zelim bar jos jedno dijete.Na zadnjem carskom su mi rekli da vise ni slucajno ali omaklo se prije godinu dana i tada sam razgovarala s dokt.koji me poradjo i  kazem eto sve kako mi je rekao i on meni ma mi to moramo reci, nista se nesekirajte bice ok..nazalost beba mi je umrla u 4 mj.trudnoce...sad smo probali opet...dokt.kaze da je sve super maternica odlicna...eto samo ce me vise pazit kako trudnoca bude odmicala...ah da podvezivanje su mi odbili.Gdje god sam citala svi su imali po dva,eventualno tri...a mozda iskustva sa 4 ???

----------


## sonja.kova

Htjela sam jos podijelit iskustva...prvi carski milina...opca an.jos se nije toliko spinalna radila...druga budjenje uzas...malo vise boli...treci u zg.u vinogradskoj,spinalna ,boli najvise ali bolnica i osoblje za svaku pohvalu.jedino odmah donesu bebu u intezivnoj pa dok boli svaki pokret tesko bebu iz krletke izvadit.Vec poslije sve lakse..oni previjaju i okupaju...al beba kod mene...posjeti samo jedna osoba smije doci..malo mi tesko bilo 5 dana nevidjet djecu..4 carski ako sve bude uredu definitivno vinogradska,to niti nerazmisljam o drugoj bolnici...samo je istina sto vise c.r.vise boli...i samo spinalna dolazi u obzir..

----------


## cinnamon roll

Lani sam CR-om rodila kćer. Bio je hitni carski, iako ne neočekivan budući da je beba bila na zadak. Imala sam veliku želju roditi vaginalno, no bebica se nije spuštala u ušće.. Nebitno, to je bio najbolji način na koji sam ja mogla roditi.
Sada me zanima, budući da se radi o riječkom rodilištu - lijepo su me pozdravili, zamolili da dvije godine ne zatrudnim :D i rekli - vidimo se drugi put, probat ćemo opet vaginalno..
Eh.. Slijede pitanja! Sa mnom u sobi je bila ženskica sa drugim CR koju su isto probali vaginlno poroditi i rekla je da je nisu stavljali na drip jer može doći do oštećenja maternice? Ima li u tom istine? Nadalje, vežem se na prvo pitanje.. Ako oni započnu (i ja zajedno s njima euforično kao zadnji put) vaginalno, smijem li odbiti infuziju? Znači, ako ne smiju davati drip, a još nisam na operaciji? Znam da me treba hidratirati, ali.. Ali!!
Naime, strašno se bojim igle. Tokom prvog vaginalnog pokušaja me više boljela ruka gdje je bila igla (znam da je guma - meni je to igla) no sami trudovi koji su išli do 130.. 
Znam da većini to zvuči suludo uz bezbroj komplikacija koje se mogu desiti, ali meni je to najgore tokom poroda (vaginalno ii CR).
Nadam se da netko ima neka iskustva koja ne uključuju infuziju, nakon prvog CR.. Ili ni ne mora biti u priči CR. U svakom slučaju - hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## mifija

Ima li netko s friškim iskustvima iz Petrove? Kad sam rodila tamo 2012., morala sam pod opću anesteziju i dobivala sam dijete prvih dva dana samo na (meni se činilo) ekstra kratka dojenja, i to možda 3–4 puta dnevno. Do trećeg dana, kad su me premjestili s poluintenzivne u normalnu sobu i dali mi napokon malu da bude sa mnom preko dana, cice su mi bile u komi i sestra mi je morala razbijati kvrge. Bila sam na korak do ful mastitisa. Nekako imam osjećaj da do toga uopće ne bi došlo da sam normalno imala dijete uz sebe tih prvih dva dana. 

Još da spomenem da sam ih jedva namolila da mi uopće pokažu dijete taj prvi dan, a i ne mogu opisati koliko mi je strašna pomisao da je to malo biće svoje prve dane većinom samo bez mame  :Crying or Very sad:  

Dakle, s obzirom da bih trebala opet tamo na carski sad u proljeće, ima li netko da je bio nedavno i da mi može reći je li se što promijenilo u vezi toga?

----------


## mifija

Eh da, zaboravila sam dodati, nadam se da ću ovaj put dobiti spinalnu anesteziju.

----------


## mifija

Zar baš nitko ne zna?  :Confused:

----------


## jelena.O

Možda si po dijagnozi dobila opću prvi puta,tak sa,ja dobila reko doktor ajmo odmah i za   cca 2 sata sve bilo gotovo,druga dvacarska su  bila spinalnom, sve na svetom duhu
Inace danas bila na sistematskom i velidr. Da maternica izgleda dobro s obziromna tolka rezanja
Sretno

----------


## mifija

Tnx. Ali zna li netko kako je sad u Petrovoj s dobivanjem djeteta tih prvih 2–3 dana?

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam rodila prije 10 mjeseci. Ne znam koliko ti je to friško. Napisala sam sve kak je prošlo. Kod mene je obratno - nadam se ovaj put općoj, za razliku od prošle spinalne. Nije mi dobro "sjela" dugoročno. 
Uglavnom, dijete donose na pola sata na papicu (mislim da je svaka 3 sata). Ostatak vremena ionak spavaju. I čut ćeš bebe da navečer plaču. Kupaju ih, diraju i one se bune. Najnormalnija stvar. Moja se bunila svaki put kad bi ju pedica pipkala. Dijete je dio vremena bez tebe, al i dalje osjeti tvoju toplinu. Kad ju dobiješ u sobu, neće beba imat pojma da niste bile skupa. Nakon što te prebace u običnu sobu, imaš ju stalno (osim kad beba ima svoje obaveze - kupanje i ne znam što još). Po noći možeš birati je li beba s tobom, al meni je sestra savjetovala da dođem k sebi i odspavam to malo (pale svjetla u 5). 
Što se cica tiče, u intenzivnoj su se neke cure masirale pa se i ti onda primi posla sad kad znaš da ti se ima što upaliti. Ja ću se idući put masirati da potaknem to sve malo i opet piti kapi za dojilje.

----------


## mifija

Hvala, Sadie. Znači isto kao kad sam ja bila. 

Čitam sve to o važnosti prvog podoja i kontakta kožom na kožu čim prije, pa se sjetim da su tamo bebe nonstop u onim jastucima koji su još potfutrani gumom da ne promoče, i da sam ja moju prvu curku dobila golu na sebe tek tjedan dana nakon rođenja, kad smo došle doma... Da ne spominjem da moja sigurno nije spavala tri sata između podoja (osim ako su joj davali još nešto osim onog što je od mene pocicala), jer nije toliko u komadu spavala ni doma dok nije već bila puno puno starija. 

Mislim da je shvatljivo da me to žalosti (a na mahove i ljuti). Zdrava beba i zdrava mama, ne znam zašto ne bih imala opciju da je više uz mene, ako to želim.

Još uvijek se sjećam kako me je sestra uvjeravala da ju ne smijem dojiti sjedećki na krevetu jer će mi ispasti iz ruku (a bila sam prilično fit i brzo se oporavljala), nego isključivo ležećki, i obavezno mora biti plahta između nas jer će se dijete neznamčime zaraziti valjda ako bude uz moju kožu.

Što se masiranja tiče, masirala sam i ja pa nije baš pomoglo. A i ovako unazad, besmisleno mi je da ja po noći masiram (jer ne mogu spavati jer me prepunjene cice bole), a dvije sobe dalje moja beba kmeči ili ju nadohranjuju nečim.

Hrpa besmislenih stvari. Nadala sam se samo da se nešto popravilo od prije 4 godine.  :Undecided:

----------


## Sadie

Kužim te, al kužim i njih. 
Prva dva dana ne možeš stalno imati bebu sa sobom jer si u sobi za intenzivnu njegu gdje leže i druge žene koje se oporavljaju nakon operacije (kao i ti). 
Plahta mora biti na krevetu zbog lohija koje mogu biti opasne za bebu. Pitala sam babicu zašto mora biti pokriven krevet i tako mi je odgovorila.
Kad si u svojoj sobi možeš imati bebu koliko hoćeš. I po noći, samo traži ju.
Ne smiješ ju dojiti sjedečki jer ako nešto bude oni snose odgovornost. Zamisli da nekoj mami padne beba - mediji bi uništili bolnicu i sve koji u njoj rade, da ne govorim što bi bilo bebi. Neke mame isto tako misle da ju mogu dojiti sjedečki, pa im se zavrti i tko zna što bude. Sestra ne može procijeniti hoće li se dogoditi nešto tebi i bebi. Pitaj sestru kad pređeš u sobu možeš li imati svoj jastuk za dojenje, ak ti je tako lakše. Mojoj cimerici su rekli da može. Sad ti je ovo drugo dijete pa ti možda daju da sjediš.

Blago tebi - nisi znala što bi s mlijekom i brzo si se oporavila. Ja 10 dana nisam mogla spavati na boku od bolova zbog bakterije. A mlijeka sam imala po 10 ml. Vagale su bebu.
Ak ćeš ići na spinalnu, računaj s tim da si 24 sata vezana za krevet. Onda ti sestra pomaže dić te i vadi kateter. ja taj prvi dan uopće nisam imala bebu uz sebe na krevetu jer mi je bilo jako loše (bakterija) pa sam se bojala. Gledala sam ju u staklenom krevetiću. Tužno.

Što se tiče kontakta kože na kožu, nije to tako presudno. Moja beba ima 10,5 mj.i nikad to nismo imale. Bila je sa mnom u krevetu tek drugi dan kad mi je bilo bolje, treći dan sam ju dobila u sobu, da bi ju dan nakon toga uzeli na postintenzivnu i tamo je bila do svog 17. dana.  "Dojila" sam ju tek nekoliko dana jer bih ju došla na postintenzivnu zapravo rasplakati svojim cicama. Onda smo prešle na bočicu i dolazila sam ju hraniti 4 puta dnevno po pol sata, mazila ju, tepala joj i 2 put u posjete. Ostatak vremena je bila tamo s drugim bebama i sestrama. Al pajkila je stalno. Dobila sam ju tek 17. dan kad smo prebačene u Klaićevu. Bila je nervozna jer su ju stalno pipkali, vadili krv, radili joj ekg, eeg i svašta zbog čega je urlala da sam se ja doslovno rasplakala nekoliko puta. Ali i tada se primila za mene ko mali čičak jer je kužila tko je mama, i smirila bi se kad ju ja držim i pjevušim joj. MM nas zove otmičar i taoc jer smo dugo imale takav odnos. Dakle, mi nismo imale ništa od toga što kažu da doprinosi vezi, a imam osjećaj da još nisu prerezali pupčanu vrpcu.

E, da. Sestre premataju bebe svaka 3 sata. Ak hoćeš, mogu ti u sobi ostaviti pelene i kremu za guzu da ju sama premotaš. To na cr dopuštaju. Mojoj cimerici su donijeli što treba. Meni je sestra pokazala kak se to sve radi s bebom, što mi je bilo super. Prošla sam cijeli tečaj.

----------


## sillyme

Zasto opet Petrova ako ti se sve to ne svidja? Mislim, razumijem da ti se ne svidja, meni je ovo sto pisete koma, ja sam se raspitala i odabrala SD za roditi (jer sam pretpostavljala da ce biti cr), dobila sam bebu koza na kozu sat nakon cr, bila je pored mene cijelo vrijeme osim po noci kad sam zamolila da je odnesu (jer nisi na intenzivnoj nego u posebnoj sobi na babinjacama), dojila najnormalnije sjedecki i to satima cim je proslo 24 sata (a do tada zbog spinalne lezeci), iz onog "jastuka" sam ga izvadila jer me zivciro (tko mi moze zabraniti da drzim bebu bez tog utega?), svako toliko bi odkrmili zajedno na krevetu (iako sestre gundjaju na to) i nakon tri dana ako je oporavak uredan (a moj je srecom bio) - doma. Tamo nema vadjenja konaca, kao ni u vinogradskoj.

----------


## Kaae

Ajme, Sadie, pa odakle ti te informacije? Koje lohije su opasne za bebu? A i gdje su lohije... po prsima, gdje je bebi mjesto? Pa nitko ih ne stavlja medju noge, valjda. I naravno da ce beba znati da nije s mamom (ili da nije bila), kad je mama jedina osoba koju poznaje.

Jasno mi je da su uvjeti katastrofalni, ali cinjenice su cinjenice.

----------


## Sadie

Piše ti gore otkud mi te informacija. Krevet uvijek mora biti pokriven plahtom zbog lohija. E, sad, zašto su lohije opasne nemam pojma. Nije mi palo na pamet pitati jer sam pretpostavila da znaju o čemu pričaju.Ista priča je i na babinjačama u Petrovoj.

Znam jednu mamu koja je rodila 3 mj.prije mene na SD-u. Drugi dan su joj dali dijete na 24h/dan i nisu joj htjeli pomoći nimalo. Rana joj je loše zarasla i ima priraslice na maternici. Njoj je baš pristup na SD-u nehuman. 
Svojevremeno se na jednoj drugoj temu raspravljalo je li bolje da beba bude s mamom 24h/dan ili da ju donose. Različite mame su imale razlićite stavove. Mislim da tu nema "točnog" stava već je to individualna stvar. U SD-u i Vinogradskon na cr bebe su stalno s mamom, a u Petrovoj nisu. I onda nek si bira tko kak hoće.

----------


## Ginger

Ne ulazim u tehnikalije o navedenom rodilistu
Ali, sigurna sam da beba jako dobro zna je li pored mame ili ne
Moja prva cura je rodjena carskim, pod spinalnim
Rodjena je u noci, a zbog male porodjajne tezine su je odveli u topli krevetic
Ujutro, kad su je donijeli k meni u sobu, sestra je rekla da je cijelu noc plakala  :Sad: 
Medjutim, iste sekunde kad su je stavili pored mene, prestala je plakati
Bila je smirena cijelo vrijeme
A opet je zaplakala samo dok su je nosili na provjeru sluha i dok su je kupali (kupanje je u sobi)
Inace, u nasem rodilistu bebe su odmah nakon carskog u sobi s mamom, a nema ni intenzivne nakon zahvata

----------


## kljucic

Ha, vidim da u petrovoj vrte još uvijek iste nebuloze kao i prije 8 godina. Prišla sam nekoliko rodilišta i jedino oni imaju ta neka nebulozna pravila.

mifija, ako ti se ne sviđa, idi u neko drugo rodilište.

----------


## mifija

Sigurno bih išla negdje drugdje da mi u Petrovoj nije doktorica koja me prati kroz obje trudnoće radi komplikacija (radi kojih i moram na cr), a kojom sam zbilja zadovoljna i ne želim ju mijenjati, pogotovo ne sad kad sam mjesec i po do poroda. 

Nadala sam se samo da se od 2012. bar nešto pomaknulo nabolje. Tada sam sve te stvari prihvaćala prilično zdravo za gotovo, tek nekad naknadno mi se posložilo da ne mora i ne bi trebalo biti baš sve tako kao što oni tamo kažu.

----------


## K 2102

Drage Rode  :Smile:  prvorotkinja sAm u 36 tjednu trudnoce. Zanimaju me rani simptomi poroda, tj. Vasa iskustva. Mene bole ledja ( lijeva strana ) i probode me u preponama cesto. Inace dosta setam bas radi otvaranja, nadam se barem da cu se otvoriti. Rekao mi je doktor da je beba za 35 tjedna velika, 2600...

----------


## majona

Rodila sam na carski prije 7,5 mjeseci. To mi je drugi carski (prvi bio prije 6,5 god) i oporavila sam se super kroz misec dana mirovanja al je oporavak poslije prvog bio grozan i dugotrajan (pretpostavljam zbog komplikacija s bebom i trčanja nisam mogla mirovat pa je jače ii duže bolilo).Sad intenzivno razmišljam tj ja i muž smo odlučili ići što prije na treće dijete, ginićka mi je dala zeleno al nek počekam bar 4 miseca.
Zanimaju me iskustva tko je rodio tri carska od kojih su dva u kratkom razmaku, tj ako budem mirovala oću li se potpuno oporavit jer će ih biti troje za loviti  :Smile:

----------

